# Poor Responders : Part 102



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## purple72

Me first x


----------



## Skybreeze

Wow   That was quick!!


----------



## popsi

wow purps LOL !!!!

me second... thanks sky honey xxx


----------



## Little Me

and me 3rd


----------



## Kittycat104

Popsi - amazing news.  You must be over the moon.

Veda - 3 embryos is still pretty good going,

Sorry all, but a bit of a me post.  Had scan this morning and now there are only two follicles of a decent size, and even they aren't big enough.  Dr said on that basis, they would convert to IUI.  Feel really sad.  Have put so much effort, time, money and energy into this cycle and am back where I was last time with only two little follicles. I need tips from Team PR - is there any advice you can give me for where to go from here?  Should I ask to stim for longer?  Should I insist on IVF or just go for the IUI?

Louise x


----------



## purple72

Quick on the draw me  

Thanks Nat hunny how's the 2ww going? xxx

Pop's still grinning thinking about you meeting your daughter  

Anne hunny     how's my little friend? Miss ya!

Malini hunny keeping everything crossed for tomorrow!!!     

For those worrying about not having many embryo's can I just say that when it happens naturally there is only one embryo put back yet millions get pregnant everyday with just one! I know it's hard but stay hopeful ladies. 

Louise hun just seen your post, I'm sorry I cannot advise you hunny although I can share about my last cycle. They wanted to cancel my cycle as I only had 2 decent sized follies and 3 tiddlers that they didn't think would do anything. They did however take blood and later that evening my lovely cons Dr Faris called me and said my E2 levels was quite good so I stimmed for a further 4 days, in the end they got 5 eggs, only 2 were mature though but they did both fertilise. Unfortunately it was a BFN but I do think some clinics/consultants are more happier to go ahead. Did you have your E2 levels taken can you discuss it a bit more with the team?

  to all xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Yeah...found it...

Pops..will be back later to say congratulations x


----------



## Little Me

Purps- I'm ok love, have missed you too  
How are you........all?    

Louise -  

Hi beachy


----------



## purple72

Bless you Anne we're doing ok I hope still close friends with the toilet bowl but hey! it's all good

Hey Beach how are you chick? xxx


----------



## Little Me

Ah bless you Purps- I'm so chuffed for you


----------



## Miranda7

D'oh! Am I fifth, or something dreadful?  

Louise - ask about GIFT, as I believe that's an alternative. One of our founder members got truiplets that way! But sorry, I know beggar all about it...

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Veda   Three is still great  hold onto that   

Pospi - I am DELIGHTED for you   How amazing! Please pm me your baby girls name!

Lou - how long have you stimmed for? I always have to stimm for 14 days.  

Hi lovely ladies 
Sorry just a quicky as I need to leave work. Thanks for your support, will not cave and will not offer up my leave. You're right this is too important. Getting so stressed..need to find a way to relax! 
Anna x

PS AF is 2 days late and my baseline is Tuesday! Were is she? Definately NOT pg.


----------



## AoC

Popsi I'm all over the moon for you.  She's yours, and soon you get to meet her!  Just wonderful      And wow, I had no idea you get that much adoption leave - FANTASTIC!!!  Lovely times ahead - you won't forget to keep posting and tell us how it's going... just now and then?  

Louise, how long have you been stimming on max dose?


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just woke up from a much needed kip  

Popsi woooohooooo hunny, she will soon be home      

Malini         for super duper sticky results for you tomorrow.  I really do hope this is your time sweetheart, with all my heart      

Veda three is triplets hunny        

Lou       if ur tubes are ok i would go for iui as a last resort, but still hold out for ec hunny, wish i had done     

Annasob dont blame you holding out sweetie     

Hiya purps anne sky miranda and everyone else.


----------



## LV.

Oooooo! Squealing for Popsi! Smashing news! Toop de toooop de toooop! (that was supposed to be a trumpet sounding but maybe that was rather rubbish)

AnnaSB - echo what the others have said, tx over work (or a blinking skiing holiday - jees!)

Driver - yes we had an ickle meet up last night, was lovely to see the girls and Pix chose us an amazing restaurant, we had lovely dim sum and a good old natter over a glass of wine. When do you get your blood results back? Hope you're doing ok

Anne - lovely to see you babe, hope you're smashing. Good luck for your counselling sesh - you will be fine button, promise

Malini - fingers, toes, legs and eyes all crossed for you (I look really silly but it's worth it!)

Louise - 6 is still a smashing number    for you m'lady

Fruity - good luck for tomorrow petal

Mir - hope Bobster settles soon, you must be whacked. Suppose he's too young for a cheeky brandy, eh?

Veda - 3 eggs is still fab babe but I understand you must feel like somebody's burst your bubble. Like Mir said it's just as likely to be a swimmers issue, can you get that checked out?

Leola - yay for a puppy!!! Oh can we see piccies please?

RC - Hope you're well and chip isn't giving you any chip jip! Hello RH!

Purps - hello missy, you have a scan soon don't you? Very exciting

Sausage - your positivity is to be admired and is also very contagious so hoorah for you! I must say I'm in a place where I'm being thankful for all that is good and that I have, not for things that I have not. It's the only way to go for me at the mo. I wish we had snow drops though! New house means we don't know exactly what delights the garden will bring so we need to wait a year and see what pops up. 

KC - oooo look at your ticker! Only 2 months to go! Whoop whoop

Big hellos to everyone I've missed!

DP has a date to have his swimmers tested. He sent me an email at work that said  "I've booked my [email protected], it's 11th Feb"   I actually spat my tea out at my desk! 

He he!

LadyV xxx


LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hey LV did u get my txt earlier    Love ur dh's way with words      I have had to email reprofit asking if we can bring his sample to clinic after he told me while walking round asda that no way could he go and have a [email protected] in a hospital cubicle


----------



## LV.

No, didn't get your text, will pm you in case I was drunk with digits! Oh it's just all glamour isn't it? Knickers in your handbag, legs a-kimbo, [email protected] in cups in hospital loos. We were discussing the merits of the porn at the Jin this morning, apparently it's not up to much   

"Infertility: Leave your dignity at the door on your way in"

He he!


----------



## shortie66

LV have now txt u on the correct number


----------



## Kittycat104

LV and KC - you made me smile (for the first time today) with your sperm stories! Thank you

Have been stimming on max dose since last Wednesday.  Next scan is Saturday AM.  Shall I ask to stim for another couple of days?

Louise x


----------



## wishy-washy

Just posting so I can find you. Will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - your post made me spit out my tea  

Popsi - the best news in a long while  

Louise - I stimmed for a about 17 days to get to EC with 3 follies    

Malini -    

Sorry gotta dash not meant to be on here and DH is in a mood.......


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH     

Am too knackered to do a proper post - was up at 4.45 taking RH to the station this morning.     

Promise I'll be back tomorrow morning, but had to do

      for Malini and Skybreeze

       for Veda and        for those embies

     for Louise and        for your follies - I would try to see if you can stim for a couple more days.

       to Popsi

      to everyone

Night night

Love  sy xxxx


----------



## veda

okay im back.
sorry for the me whinge today   but i suppose im always the glass half empty girl as opposed to half full. dp is always the positive one.

popsi i am so happy for you. you are an inspiration to us all and your girl is so lucky!

ladyverte you made me giggle. my dp came out of the "wankariam" room yesterday and proceeded to inform me that they had 2 dvds and he should have brought the portable dvd player! the funniest part is the "wankarium" used to be our midwives old tea room on my ward before the fertility clinic claimed it for the new unit!

anne g i hope you are doing ok. 

louise its your money and your cycle. trust your instinct. if stimming a little longer would make you feel more positive then it does no harm to ask.  

malini im praying you have a lovely hcg result tom and looking forward to your news   

tropifruti    for tom. good luck.

purple im glad you are having a lovely relationship with your toilet bowl. thanks for your positive words. you are right in that most people only make one embie at a time.

leola   our bodies cannot be trusted to do what we want them to do! hope you are ok and you found your new puppy! i love my doggie and she is so part of our family! 

laurab and the chippers! how do you do it all and go to work. amazing!

skybreeze   for your testing!

iv probably missed some people out and my spelling is terrible but thank you for reading my moans! 
i will let you no how tom goes!

v


----------



## Kittycat104

Right - last question from me tonight - if I carry on stimming, I will need more Menopur and Gonal F.  I really don't want to pay clinic prices - does anyone know a pharmacy in London where I can get a reasonable price over the counter?

Girls - thanks for all your advice tonight - you have kept me sane.  Am going to ring doctor tomorrow and discuss more stimms.

Louise x


----------



## LV.

Hi Louise

I seem to recall lots of talk about Ali's at Shadwell being v. reasonable, can't thinks of any others in London. Have a look at this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.msg3548569#msg3548569

Think you will still need your prescription though

HTH
LadyV x


----------



## Züri

Popsi that's fantastic news! and how wonderful for you having time off till xmas to spend with her - wow this is all so exciting


----------



## laurab

Evening girls..

Very quickly from me as just home from work/ college. Buses in the rain are miserable!

Malini - I'm very excited for you..... what time tom do we find out?

Veda - I know it would be lovely to have 14 embies to play with but you really do just need one. And mymoto is '3 is the magic number'.     ET tom?

pops - I can't imagine how exciting it must be.  I think I would burst!

Louise - How big were follies? I'd ask to stim for bit longer you have some there just need to fatten em up.

Mir - Good luck for interview tom.   Not that you'd need it.


----------



## tropifruiti

well how exciting popsi i am really chuffed for you - the big adventure starts soon  
Veda - well done on getting 3 - i know you are disappointed but at least they have gor some to transfer Wishing you lots of     for ET
Louise - i was stimming for 13 days this time and am hoping to get 2/3 follies tomorrow - we will see.

leola - did you find a puppy? Hope body sorts itself out soon - they are never predictable  

RC -    i still laugh at the number of symbols you use but it is very helpful as it breaks up the text and looks pretty     I couldn't resist !!   

LV - i liked your trumpet!!!! 

EC tomorrow so will be back on after that. DH is putting off the shaving bit but i will need to chivvy him along soon.
Patio is looking fab - hopefully it is going to be a good week!! 

Love to all     Will update you tomorrow


----------



## laurab

Sorry Fruity missed you! Good Luck for tom!


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quicky as been into London today for DH hospital kidney specialist appointment (no change/all fine  ) and knackered! just wanted to say -

Pops - woooooooo  fantastic news  - what a journey you have had and so glad the prize is now almost in sight soooo pleased and excited for you 

Malini - am  for you    - wishing you sooo much luck! 

Veda - so sorry you didn't get more fertilise and undestand how you must feel disappointed after such a dip in the rollercoaster    sending lots of    for your 3 emryos to be super-duper tip-top quality sticky ones 

Louise - I too would give it a bit longer on the stims - I have used Ali's in Shadwell and he was great - the pharmacy is actually called Rigcharm not Ali's, and the chap there is not called Ali either  (think he was there before!) but that is how it is known on FF! 

Kate - really hope nothing in my last PM upset you hon  as not had reply - am sure Stepan will say it's fine for Scott to do his stuff at your apartment (you still staying at Jana's) and then take it to the clinic - remember if you get there before EC day to get some frozen as back-up at the clinic, in case you have any problems on the day - we did this and were very glad we did 

Laura - loving reading about the chip's antics on the trip thread - must come see you all again very soon!

V is fab - she is such a lively little munchkin, she loves music and seems to be constantly dancing (well, rocking back and forth and bouncing!) at the moment - so cute - we took her to a friend's 18th birthday disco party last week, she played with glo-sticks all night and was such a little raver! 

Lots of luck to everyone having tx at the moment or about to start    and love to evryone else! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitten77

hey all. just bookmarking, im a serial lurker on here, dont know how you all keep up with personals.  

im down in the dumps at the moment so i have nothing nice to say so im not saying anything!!!!

hellooooo to all and   to everyone.


----------



## Rural Chick

Tropi - good luck for EC this morning       

Steph - hi lovely  - I'm looking forward to the next piccies of Vivvy when they are put on ** - it's lovely to see how she is growing each month - and getting even more gorgeous.   

Louise - good for you - at least you won't look back with regret later.    I too would say Ali's.

Laura  - you're right about buses in the raon - it was also raining after Digress in November, if you remember. Have fun with the Chippers today.   

Kitten       

       to everyone.

Back later - I'm working from home today so will be able to play    

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

Kitty - you don't have to say anything honey... just say hello!  

Morning RC

yeah Steph we nee to meet up soon.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Laura  - have you decided what to do with the Chippers today - hand prints sounded a very messy suggestion to me


----------



## laurab

He yes bit messy!  Well I have just texted timto see if we can go for a crawl around his offie this afternoon...(not me the babies!).  Feel bit sad as everyone from work is taking there LOs up for a lunch today but i can't go a can't park there and can't get tube with all 3.  An oonce I'm there I have to try to look after them in a restaurant, people will help but they'll be restless from car journey so not going.  Feel my babies are missing out.  

Anyway Tim had them yest so I wil no doubt spend the day looking for the shoes and coats and bottles he has put in odd places. Not to mention the washing up fromdinner yest that is left for me. Ok rant over!


----------



## janesmith488

Hi Guys

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread but i wondered if anyone had some advise. The short story is that I've had 8 fresh IVF cycles. 5 all very good with approx 14 embryos, 1 overstimulated cycle which was cancelled, then a normal cycle again with approx 14 embryos. I have now however just had a total understimulated cycle where i only had 2 follicles that appeared to be growing after 7 days of stims and i was advised not to continue. What do you guys think? is it just a one off bad cycle or do you think its a sign of early menopause or diminished ovarian reserve? Really upset about this and not sure what to think.
Thanks


----------



## H&amp;P

Laura - I am sure your LO's aren't missing out, it must be so difficult getting out and about with all 3 on your own,   , is there anyone who just has one that you could ask next time to help you get there?

Janesmith - not sure what to say except sorry you have not had a very good response, was the protocol exactly the same as previous ones? Have you had you FSH/AMH checked since your last cycle? What gap has there been between the last one and this one? Sorry just more questions not answers, I would have a good chat with your consultant to see if they can think of any reason why your response would be so different. I am sure some of tghe more experienced ladies (in terms of number of cycles) will be along later to offer some advice.  

malini -     (won't be on line after 3pm so can someone text me please, actually not sure who's got my number anymore as most that have are having time outs from posting  )

Steph - your photo of V is absolutely adorable  

Kitten -  

tropi - Hope you had a smooth EC    

LV - not sure on the results they said about a week, got my AFC scan this afternoon  

heaps - hope the  moving is going OK.

Veda -     any news?

Anne, RC & (RH you've been very quiet lately), AOC, Purps, KC, Popsi, Leola, Mir, SB, Zuri and all you other lovely ladies -


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - good luck for this afternoon - do you want to pm me your number or are you sorted?     RH has been very busy spoiling me since I've been back at school - I'm sure he'll respond to your post though!!

Jane - welcome - what has your clinic said about your last tx? Driver has asked all the pertinent questions, but to me is would seem like a one off bad cycle for you (and totally normal for the rest of us on here     )

Laura - have fun tidying up - hope you find everything.


----------



## wishy-washy

Afternoon,

Louise – Sorry to hear that your follies aren’t yet big enough. Sounds like you’re in the same situation I was in December when I got converted to IUI. I’m not sure about insisting you stick with IVF, my clinic didn’t give me the choice. Actually I had to insist they let me do IUI as they were going to cancel treatment completely but seeing as I’d spend so much on drugs I wanted to be in with a chance. You say this time you changed to CRGH – is that your clinic or is it your protocol? It might be worth changing your protocol and or drugs if you haven’t already. My clinic said they won’t stimulate more than 15 days, which isn’t good for me as it takes my ovaries ages to start stimulating. I think that if I’d stimulated longer I’d have needed EC at the weekend which my clinic doesn’t do. I think I’ve just answered a few of my own questions there. I need to find myself a new clinic, don’t I? One that is happy to work with a poor responder. 

Pospi – Enjoy the happy feeling, not long till your dreams come true. 

Malini – today’s the day I hope the happy ever after starts for you today  . 

Veda –   praying that your 3 embies are doing well. You still have a chance of twins, assuming you can have 2 put back. 

Sobroody – I agree with what others have said your tx is sooooo important. Don’t do anything related to your treatment that you might look back in the future and regret. I think your boss is being unreasonable. I do really feel for you in that situation though.  

Anne –   I’m sure the counselling will help. I’ve had 3 sessions so far and I feel like I’m really moving forward. I didn’t know what to expect from it but my councillor says that everyone uses the session differently some like to talk others just sit and cry for an hour. 

Ladyvert – your reaction to your DH made me laugh  . I really feel for the men it must be so hard having to produce a sample at hospital especially at EC knowing they have to perform there and then. 

Tropifruit – hope EC has gone well. 

Kitten – just sending you some hugs  

Jane – Hello and sorry to hear your latest cycle hasn’t gone to plan. I’m really not sure. My clinic didn’t mention me being a poor responder until I had had 2 cycles of poor response. What time scale have you had your 8 attempts over? 

AoC – I’ve been reading your posts and think the way you are dealing with your situation is an inspiration to us all. Thank you for reminding me that Spring is on its way. You’ve made me open my eyes and notice things and we have blossom appearing a tree in our garden. Congrats on your book review. 

Laura – sorry that you can’t take your little peas for lunch. I hope you find something else fun to do instead.

Leola – Hope you found a nice puppy. 

 s to anyone I’ve missed and everyone else.


----------



## purple72

Driver hunny I'll text you once we hear xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purps - thanks lovely that would be great  

RC - PM'd you anyway before I saw Purps post


----------



## Rural Chick

Purps - I'll race you


----------



## purple72

I'm quick **** y hunny just ask Natalie when she opened this PR part 102!

No hun you can tell her if you like, just didn't know it had been sorted xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

You were like lightening yesterday on the new thread, I know!!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## purple72

Tired hunny and sick but hey it's all good  

And you sweetie? x


----------



## Miranda7

Hello all! 

Just checking in to see how Malini's getting on.

I'm all nervous for you! Hope it's good news.


----------



## Rural Chick

Tired - but think that's more due to the shock of being back to work!!!   

Mir - how did it go?


----------



## Miranda7

It went well... I think! I'll know by the end of next week - eek!

Is work ok, if tiring?


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just marking x


----------



## purple72

I'm sure you blew them away Mir hunny! Shame they're making you wait, but will keep everything crossed for next week!

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - oh good luck.     
Work is Ok thanks - the kids are all really pleased to see me back and have been so sweet about our news, as have the staff. It is frustrating watching my assistant doing my job in a very different way to the way I would do things - I've spent five years building up my staff and department and things aren't as good as they were      . But there's no point in me taking back the reins for a few months only to release them again. I am also having to learn how to say no which for me is incredibly difficult as it's all linked in with the depression. I do have a     every now and then about it, but then I rub my tummy and feel better. 

Malini - I have everything crossed for you


----------



## fishface

Hello my lovely ladies  

Just popping in to say congrat to Popsi, no idea when its all happening but gathered it was happening very soon  

Good luck with the job Mir  

Miss you all lots


----------



## laurab

Fishy - next wed for Pops!

go Miranda!  Sure you were fab.

Hiya Ally... lovely to see you.   

Was just checking in for news on Mal.... did someone say after 3pm?


----------



## Han72

Hello it's me, Ms [email protected] poster!  Yet anuvver [email protected] post coming up but just wanted to say:

MALIIIIIINIIIIIIII -    for good news for you today!

Popsi - already kinda messaged you via ** but CONGRATULAAAAATIONS!!!!   Can I have a PM with your darling daughter's name? Pretty please? Even if I'm a rubbish poster??!

RC - Please try not to worry if your assistant isn't running things quite the way you'd have done it, you have far more important things to be concerned about! So just you just you keep rubbing that tum my lovely  

Ally - fab to meet you FINALLY last weekend! Hope you're not too knackered chica! And        for this weekend lovey  

Hey Mira - job interview....  Good luck hon!       How's Bob now

Purps - no words to descrbie how overjoyed I am for you and DH hon. The MS must be a nightmare but I bet you've never been so happy to be hurling!       

FISHFACE!!! - OMG blast from the past! how are ya gorgeous? 

LV, KC, and everyone else dealing with complaints from DH's about their little contribution to tx, my DH wasn't too impressed with the porn at the ARGC, so he got hold of ... er, a suitable dvd and took his laptop into the bogs with him last time around.... He's very resourceful when he wants to be 

Sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned but I do love and miss you all! I promise to try and post more regularly instead of just skimming and lurking!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## purple72

Ally Fish and Nix      

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - lovely to see you ma cherie - RH was most upset that we never got to EC at the Lister because he wanted to compare their reading material to that of the ARGC!!!! He loved the fact that the room he went to at the Dogus was called a spermatorium!! Apparently they have a DVD facility there but he didn't avail himself of those facilities (so he claims     )

Fishy         

Ally - great ** piccies      Did you and the girlies have a great time on Wednesday?


----------



## purple72

Unfortunately I have to go out for an hr or two so can I hand the responsibility back to you **** y for letting driver know?

Thanks hun

Malini   

Sx


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG I am getting a bit nervous waiting for Malini's news!!!     for you hun!!!     

Purple ~ I am calling your lightening from now on!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Malini;   Thinking of you and sending lots of    .


----------



## laurab

Agh still no news.   Hate waiting!

natalie - Are you testing soon too?  

Hiya nix.... long time no see.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just popping on to see if any news from malini yet   Darling sending u more        really hope this is the one for you      

Natalie good luck for tomoz for you hunnybun         hope its a great big massive bfp for you      

Hiya ally and nix - long time no see - but know how you both feel      

Steph sorry hunny i thought i had replied     Its probably one of the things i meant to do thought i had done but actually havent done          I can assure you darling that nothing you said upset me     it all made perfect sense even to my addled brain    Yes we are stopping at yana's apartments althought eva has taken over running them for a while as yana is on maternity leave.  Hope some of it rubs off on me    

Fishy  lovely to see you hunny     

Hello purps **** y driver mir laura wishywashy louise veda leola annasob anne tracey lv popsi almond jersey  kitten jane and everyone else.

About to have a little afternoon nap as im out on the pop tonight, and then believe it or not ladies i am going on the wagon, well sort of, might have the odd lager shandy now and again.  Trying to get in tip top condition for tx which also means stopping the dreaded weed.  But i aint giving up my walnut whips for no-one


----------



## Rural Chick

katie cluck said:


> But i aint giving up my walnut whips for no-one


And why should you       
Have a lovely time tonight sweetie   

Malini      

Tropi - hope EC went OK       

Leola and Nat


----------



## shortie66

Rural Chick said:


> katie cluck said:
> 
> 
> 
> But i aint giving up my walnut whips for no-one
> 
> 
> 
> or my galaxy!!!!
> 
> MMMMMMMmmmmm i do love chocolate
> 
> Im sure malini said she would update thread over the weekend  Dont know if i can wait that long, think i may wet myself with anticipation, think im gonna have to get me some tena lady just in case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rural Chick

I've just spat tea over my keyboard        Great to see you back on form sweetie


----------



## H&amp;P

Sneaking in before DH gets home to look for news from Malini    

Natalie - good luck for your OTD tomorrow    , have you done any sneaky early tests or aren't you telling  

AFM :-
AFC - 1 on left 2 on right, think that's the most I've ever had at an AFC scan  
FSH 20.7  
AMH 0.92 pmol/l  

sneaking back out again.....


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - great news on those follies   

I wonder how poor Malini is feeling if we're all on tenterhooks.  

I didn't get much work done today


----------



## purple72

Ok I'm back!

think I'm going to explode was hoping to come back to lots of congrats messages, Malini hunny we're praying for you!

Driver good Follie count and who cares about the other numbers they are NADA!!! xxxxx

Nat tomorrow is test day hey!        for you xxx


----------



## tropifruiti

sorry not Malini - i know you are all waiting with baited breath!!
malini - good luck    

Thanks for all the messages 
EC went pretty well really. Got 2 'good'eggs  and am getting the call tomorrow so am hoping that it all works.   
Have been asleep all afternoon - i think they knocked me out properly today - probably because i was too noisy when i entered the room!! oops.

stomach still sore though but did have a painful night with the old ovaries last night so that must be it. Hope to be feeling better soon.

   to everyone .


----------



## purple72

Tropi hears for Mr White doing his Thang in the lab of love tonight and that tomorrows call tells you of two beautiful embies xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Tropi         for loads of action in the lab of lurv tonight - love the thought that they knocked you out properly because you were too noisy.


----------



## Ourturn

Tropifruit - congrats on your lovely pair of eggies, I'm sure they are getting jiggy as we speak!     

Malini - keeping everything crossed hun    

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Driver - Thats great, think I had 6 AFC and got 7 eggs that cycle so hopefully you could get 4+ eggs.  

Trop - Ohhh 2 fabulou eggies! Well done. Rest up now and we'll all be sendng   for both to fertilise.   

malini -


----------



## popsi

oh Malini.... where r u   

mir.. glad interview went ok.. they cant say now or they will have us to deal with ! 

kate.. have a FAB time darling xxx

much love to everyone.. off to change now and then indian .. see you later my gorgeous ladies xxx and of course RH xx


----------



## purple72

Congrats Mir on Getting the Job!!! What a star you are!!! I Knew they'd see what we see!!!

Well done Chick, I'm grinning from Ear to Ear!!!!!!

Sxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Did she get job? Thought they said they would tell her next week?   did I miss it!

Pops - make most of going out.... VERY VERY soon it'll be all nights at home with your angel asleep upstairs.


----------



## purple72

She just posted on F/book Laura hunny xxx


----------



## Miranda7

There you go - Popsi's little angel, my job... one left for the hattrick, surely. God, Malini, I'm CLENCHING that it's you.


----------



## janesmith488

Wow this seems to be a fast moving thread and thanks for your replies. I had exactly the same protocol this time around as with all the other cycles so the doc is saying he doesn't know what's going on. He advised i have my basal fsh checked on my next bleed. 2 months ago i think it was about 10 and then 3 years ago 8 so although i know 10 is a tad high i can't imagine that it would have gone up too much in the last 2 months.

I did ask him about an amh test but he didn't think they were as accurate as a FSH test although i said i'd read differently.

I am really hoping this is a one of bad cycle. Does anyone mind telling me if anyone had anything similar, ie had good/ok response to IVF and then a poor response. Did the poor response just come on all at once and then just stay there or did the subsequent cycles get better again.

Jane
x

Ps the last treatment was done after a break of two natural bleeds which is what the doc recommended at the time


----------



## purple72

Jane most of us on here have never had the type of response you had on your previous cycles so we may not be able to provide you with much information. 

In my humble opinion I think you may have just had a bad cycle. have you thought of maybe changing to a new clinic? Sometimes a fresh approach can make the world of difference.
AMH gives more information although not all consultants base much store on the numbers. 

Here's hoping this is just a blip and your next cycle goes back to your usual response.

Stay positive hunny


----------



## laurab

Jane sounds like it was just bad luck.  Have you cycled consantly for a while? maybe those ovaries need a little rest. Or maybe you're body has become tolerant (is that the right word) tothe drug your using and a change will give you a boost. Good Luck.


----------



## laurab

MALLLANNNIIIIII!!!!   Right I have to go ad do stuff.  Bet she posts the minute I switch off!


----------



## purple72

If she does Laura I'll text you I'm sat here refreshing constantly!!     Malini hunny xxxxx


----------



## janesmith488

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think I'll request an amh test as it can't hurt. doc did say i should take a 2 natural cycle break before my cycle which i did but maybe it was too early. I did have a change of drug once,a round cycle 4, from my normal Gonal F to menopur but didn't get on with that so hoping its not that but hey any info we can gather is all good in arming ourselves lol  

Jane
x


----------



## laurab

Thanks Purps! I'llleave you in charge!  No sneaking away from the computer to puke!!


----------



## purple72

I'll try not to hunny!!! have got bucket and wipes to hand so no need to go anywhere xxxx


----------



## veda

Where the bloomingg heck is malini! Dying with bated breath here!

Hello girls.

Well had a much better day today. Had 2 4 cell embies put back and one in the freezer! They seemed happy with them and said one was the forerunner right away and the other 2 caught up. Im now officially on insane 2 ww!

Got a question. Im going to try asprin 75mg this time as there seems to be some thought it may prevent miscarriage. Does anyone have any experience with it.? I asked my cons and he said i could try it. What u girls think?

Good luck to the girls stimming, having ec and testing in the next few days!

V


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda - sending you loads of            for those embies to snuggle in. I took 75mg of aspirin til I was 12 weeks this time and the ARGC and Lister recommended I take it as well when I txd with them.


----------



## laurab

Hoorah! well done Veda... frosties! Well done!! have we named them?


----------



## purple72

LAdies I'm getting worried about Malini, according to her profile she was on line this evening. 
God I sound like a stalker, just want her to know I and the rest of us are thinking of her xxxxxx

Sx


----------



## popsi

purps... i seen her online at about 7.15pm, its not good she has not posted.. oh i hope its excitement thats preventing her from doing so    

girls I will reply to all your PM's the weekend i promise xxx

feeling a bit poop tonight.. got AF from hell and have had a migrane today not had one for about 5 or 6 years  ..not happy everyone says its probably stress xx


----------



## Miranda7

Squeeze the heel of your hand (the kinda mount of venus bit below your thumb) between your other thumb and forefinger, Pops. If it's a tension headache that will hurt, the pressing, but the headache will go.


----------



## Züri

just scanned the posts with baited breath for news from Malini - I'll check again tomorrow, it must be so daunting for you us all waiting  

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Malini just waiting sweetheart so hoping and so praying, both that u r ok and that u have the news that u wish for


----------



## Malini

So you're right, you stalking folks ...I was online and then I burst into   and couldn't stay - the pressure got to me.  Went to bed and just woke up.

It is mixed news and after recent events on here I am preparing for the worst, but trying to stay hopeful ( AOC and Nix and others that my rattled brain can't remember).

HCG on Wed (EC was 13 Jan '10) was 16.3
and
on Fri it was 28.7 = NOT DOUBLE, but more than 60%

The clinic remain positive but have warned me that if by Tuesday it hasn't doubled twice - I need to start preparing for the end.  They can't test on Sunday because they are closed in Vegas (this is when I've got to love Mr T's 24/7 clinic).

Alas, I don't know where I am and having had a look at RC's (don't you feel bad) numbers, I recognise that mine are really low.

So sorry to make you all wait.  It was too much last night.  

Love to you all and thank you for caring so much.  Back for personals as soon as I get my head together but briefly for Natalie   and for Veda   and for Lou   and for Leola  .

Malini xx

PS Congrats Mir.
PPS Congrats again Popsi.


----------



## Ourturn

Maini     You ARE pregnant! I am staying positive for you and hoping that you're numbers have a spurt over the weekend                      
Hope Charlie and DH are giving you lots cuddles

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Oh sweetheart, Malini, I totally understand your bugging out last night.    And I understand your fear, but those are numbers trending in the right direction.  Hang on in there love.        

Look, we all cope our different ways, but let me just tell you what helped me.  I split the days into bits - morning, afternoon, evening and night, and dealt with each bit separately.  Then I could say, "hey, I got through the morning okay.... the afternoon was better than it might have been.... the evening was awful, but I'm sure the night will be manageable...." and so on.  It just... makes the wait smaller and more manageable.  

Just a thought.            

And that's just about the wait, because the outcome, lovely, is going to be different than mine, and I'll sing for joy for it.  So there.


----------



## beachgirl

Malini   praying that your results double...it's so hard isn't it trying to stay positive but do try    we're all here for you x


----------



## purple72

Malini Sweetheart YOU ARE PREGNANT sweetie!     

I woke this morning to a lovely text from our sweet Ally - who cannot post as she's on her phone but had read your post-

She has asked me to let you know that our dear Sam, who is almost due to meet her little baby, had Very slow rising HCG at the start and yet is now no doubt swelling beautifully with her little miracle!

Ally suggests maybe you should look up some of Sam22's posts!

We are all with you hunny and are praying for those numbers to rise for you hunny!

Lots of love from me and the lovely Ally!

Big hugs, stay     as you have the WHOLE of the PR board behind you hunny

Sx


----------



## purple72

Natalie hunny how are you this morning sweetie?

Any news?

Sx


----------



## purple72

NAtalie hunny just read your news on your diary     

So very very sorry sweetie      

Take some time for you and DH, but know that we are all here for you, sending all our love to you at this horrid time!

   

Sx


----------



## Miranda7

WOW, Malini - that was SO much better news than I was expecting, given you didn't post yesterday! It's very possible - it's really early days after all - that everything will be ok. Have you done a search for low HCG cases on here? I'll have a little look in a mo, see if I can't dog out some good tales.

Skybreeze - I'm so sorry petal. Big hugs.


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini  - If the clinic are positive that's a great sign and the fact that the HCG is going up is fab        . I presume you have some progesterone support to take at the moment? I'm sorry if my numbers have upset you, but if your embies were late implanters then you'll be getting higher numbers in the next couple of days - dpo/dpec assumes they implant after a certain number of days, but there is a wide variation. 
If you want another test on Sunday, is it worth seeing if you can get a blood form from the ARGC or the birth company http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk - they use the HCA bloods place in Harley Street which do bloods on a Sunday - could be worth a go if you don't want to wait til Tuesday.
Don't forget we're all here for you       

Natalie


----------



## Rural Hick

Malini

First of all,      

Second, Beta HCG levels in themselves are not the worth anything in themselves - that is probably partly why your clinic wanted two levels taking to establish a rate of change (which is more important) rather than just looking at the levels. If your darling embies were just twelve hours later in implanting than somebody else's who had ET at the same time your levels will always be behind theirs, but you can both have healthy pregnancies.

Getting on to the rate of change of Beta HCG - your are inside the normal limits. If you want to play with numbers, use the calculator here http://www.obfocus.com/calculators/betahCG.htm which uses American date formats (you'll be OK there but some other girls might get the wrong answer!  ) which gives a doubling rate of 2.45 days which is spot on. Too fast a doubling rate can mean problems (< 2 days can be ectopic  ) and too slow (>3 days) likewise.

Worrying is normal.  The 2ww is a b*stad but sadly the next couple of weeks can be even worse as you realise that you are even closer to our goal and hence the potential loss is even greater.

It is easy for a man to say, obviously impossible to do, to relax and enjoy the ride. Try as much as possible to keep your PMA (I accept I deserve a  for saying this) and all of your friends on FF and elsewhere will keep     for you.

More on PMA here to get me further into trouble:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7084566/Letting-go-and-relaxing-increases-chance-of-IVF-success.html

Good luck.

RH


----------



## Ourturn

Sorry was checking on Malini 1st thing and neglected other personals! 

Natalie - I am so sorry hunny        

Miranda - CONGRATULATIONS!

Veda - congrats on being Pupo and having a fostie! 

Driver - well done on the antral follies! And re the numbers.....we stomp on numbers! The new series of Greys Anatomy has started on Living! 

Jane - fsh can fluctuate, well that's my understanding. AMH is supposed to predict ovarian reserve, but my nhs consultant thinks we still know little about it...ie its not the be all and end all. However it does seem to predict how many eggs you will produce during ivf. Ladies here have had babies even when their amh was on the floor. 

Morning Purps, Kate, Anna, Anne, Laura, beachey, RC, RH and anyone else who is around

AF has just arrived thank god...I was really starting to think they would have to postpone stimming! Feel pants...cracking headache and cold. DH is bringing me up tea and toast. I'm in bed. Just watched Celeb BB from last night. I predicted Alex would win...I figured everyone hates Jordan so much and would think that Alex winning would really hack her off! 
Its very frosty here..we even had a bit of snow yesterday. I am coveting a pair of uggs...tried a pair on and they are amazingly comfortable...I'm all about being comfortable at the moment! 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Natalie    thinking of you both sweetheart x


----------



## Lilly7

Malini;          

Skybreeze;  I'm so so sorry.   

Pops; Only 4 more nights! It's so exciting and I can't wait to hear more. x

Veda;      

Tropi;       

Louise;       

AnnaSB; So glad that AF has has arrived.    

Hi RC. xxx

Hi and Love to everyone else. xxx

In a rush just now as we're taking the lads we look after out and will also go to look at another litter of pups. Since our German Shepherd died 3 months ago our other dog Pax has been on his own. The other day a friend came to stay with his Spaniel and Pax was so happy to have a canine friend. They bounded round the garden together for hours and hours. I started to think that it would be better to get a new pup as soon as poss and so we went to see some white German Shepherds. They were very sweet, but i've decided to stick with a Malamute (which I've had my heart set on for a long long time) even if it does mean waiting. (I promise I'll post some pics when we finally find the right pup LadyVerte). xxx


----------



## tropifruiti

Malini  sending you     . It WILL all work out.

Natalie    

AFM
Clinic have rung to say that one of the eggs has fertilised so all systems go.   So pleased to get to the next stage of the journey this time. The embryologist wanted to see how they divide so am not back again until MON morning. was rather hoping to go in this weekend but they know what they are doing. Still a bit tender after yesterday which i am not liking   but think that the 'bum bullets' are giving me lots of trapped wind which is not aiding matters ( TMI) i know.

Off back to clinic to pick up car and then out for a late breakfast. mmm  
Leola  happy dog hunting!! 

Have a lovely saturday everyone . It is glorious sunshine here. Back later


----------



## Ourturn

Tropifruiti - great news re your egg...grow embie!!


----------



## purple72

Tropi hunny god news on your little embie!     for lot's of growth over the weekend!

Have a lovely breakfast have a poached egg for me!! (one of the things I'm really missing)

Anna sobroody  hunny glad AF is now playing ball but sorry she's making you feel so bad! hopefully it's the last time she'll visit for a long time   

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Malini

Thank you ALL of you.  

Despite RH's comforting words and article    my acupuncturist is coming round now and will help chill me out! Yes, RC I am on pio injections and a pessary.

Natalie, I am very sorry.  There are no good words but I send you this  

Tropi - Thrilled for you and sending these     to your embie.

The kindness on this thread makes me emotional in  the best way.  Thank you for Ally's thoughts and her story about Sam.  I will search out some of her posts later.  Now off to be Zen.

Just walked Charlie in the park with dh and smiled at the sun.  Am really trying for my PMA here, promise.

Malini xxx


----------



## veda

Morning.

Malini. The agony is prolonged for you as more waiting. But things change in a few days so hang in there. Your embies have implanted and your hcg is still rising. Im praying you have good news on monday.

Skybreeze  

anna glad you have af and can be starting your journey. Wishing you the best of luck.

Leola a new dog. Id love another but ours is like a jelous old fishwife and we will need to wait for her demise as she would not be happy sharing us!

Well spent the evening with some friends and i laughed my socks off! Hope the embies are holding on in there!
The bum candles are hideous! Im like a teenage boy trumping away! So embarrasing!

V


----------



## laurab

Natalie -   So sorry hon.

Malini - I still have high hopes my love.  I think if you look at a website (sorry no time to google) it says they MUST double every 72 hours not the 48 people always quote.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Natalie hun- So sorry , words are not enough but know that we are thinking of you and DH, lots of love and cuddles               

Anna- Glad AF arrived lovely     

Malini- Hun, I am feeling that this is gonna be your time, and yes your ARE preggers, how wonderful, I too heard what Laura said about 72 hours. Come one ikkle one, keep on snuggling in      

Mira- Cngrats hun on yur job    

Well girls, me and Jas suprised Kate this morning and popped  for a lovely brekky             
What lovely food, thanks Kate , ps Scottie is lovely too  

Wishing you all happy weekends, and love and   to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - still got everything crossed that you have a fighter there that is snuggling tightly and your levels will have risen again for your test on Tuesday    

Anne - thanks for your text,we were out walking on this lovely winters day, the sun was shining it was freezing and the ground was frozen but we had a lovely 5 mile walk (again no dog or pushchair but I still loved being out and about with DH)

Skybreeze -     so sorry to read your news.    

Tropi - good luck for your ET on Monday    

Mir - fab news on the job, I think I may have missed what it was for?

Veda - congrats on being PUPO and gettinga  frostie as well, when is OTD?    

AFM thanks for your messages re reults and AFC, I am not about to cycle so my AFC isn't really relevant, DH and I had a good chat last night about our options and I am still going to see Dr N at CARE and ask about immunes and maybe a natural cycle but apart from that I think I have come round to the idea of a tandem cycle all in Cyprus (though DH is nervous about it being Northern Cyprus) and not sure that I will be able to get 3 weeks off work........


----------



## Donkey

Hi

Just popped on to see how Malini is doing... YOU ARE PREGNANT, fantastic...3d people would do a peestick, get a positive and not woryy about numbers.  Be   and listen to all the fabulous advice here from the girls and RH.

Sorry I've not been around, didn't get back from Athens until Weds night, it went very well, and I have had a significant allergic reaction to the LIT which I'm pleased with.  It was so nice to see anna again and meet with some other ladies.

Anna how was your reaction?

Then... I had parents evening on Thurs and last night I took my nephew for a pizza and to see Jospeh at a local theatre which was so much fun.

Molly the cat is still alive although it is now a matter of days.  She had steriods at the vet last week and really rallied round.  When we were in Greece she stayed with the vet.  She is very weak now and not eating a lot so I know the end is near but I'm glad to have had this extra week. 

I will catch up later and do personals

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Donks-glad Athens went well him. 
I'm so so sorry to hear about Molly- how sad Hun   
our furry ones are so special to us , take care  

AM- Hun, you can have a minimum stay in Cyprus of 8 days- by having scans here xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> AM- Hun, you can have a minimum stay in Cyprus of 8 days- by having scans here xxxxxx


Thanks hun , have been sneaking on the jinny thread and asking a few questions, it's good to see Swinny and Wazycat on there all ready to go.

Anyone any good at IT stuff , I have my dad's memory stick out of his camera to print a couple of photos for him and now it seems to have gone a bit loopy, when i put it inn the camera it says, memory stick error, when I put it back in the computer it says it isn't formatted and to reformat you have to erase all that is on it............luckily I downloaded all the photo's off it back in june (he won't delete photos off it as he likes to look through them) but they went on a 3 week holiday in November and I can't get any of those photo's off it.........


----------



## Rural Hick

Driver

Techy stuff -   - I suggest that you take/send it to a data recovery specialist. It sounds like some of the file catalogue information is damaged but the photos themselves are likely to be fine. You can try getting software from the card manufacturer or some free software such as http://www.z-a-recovery.com/ but it may need the card dismantling to get past the controller to the memory chip.

Unfortunately if you send it away you normally pay per file to recover the data so you'll need to consider how many you are willing to pay to recover.

As a general piece of information, be careful to stop any removable memory before detaching it from the computer, otherwise this sort of loss can occur.    It is a bit of a rigmarole, but worth it in the long run.

More importantly, good luck for Cyprus if the other options don't work out before hand. Your DH has nothing to worry about in the North - it is probably safer than the South. Are you intending going out together for the whole time or is he making a "flying donation" like I did?

RH 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucky_mum

Very quick one!

Malini - am  that you have a late implanter and that your levels will have risen nicely on the next result -  hang in there sweetie, we are all rooting for you   

Donks - I had the same sort of thing happen to me before (as RH said, was when my comp crashed without me ejecting the stick first) I took the memory stick to Boots and stuck it in their machine, and lo and behold was able to print off the photos from it  it never did work again in either my computer or camera though.  But I would do this if I was you - at least you will have prints! Hope this helps - gotta be worth a try! - good luck hon! 

Lots of luck to those due to have ET   

sorry for lack of personals, gotta go! xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Malini sweetie, cautious congratulations and you do whatever you need to do to help you chill out! And those numbers are def going the right way so LONG MAYY IT LAST!!!     I've lost the plot a bit tho, are you in the UK or the US? If you're in London, maybe you could ask Mr T for Ivig? Or Gorgy for intralipids Sorry don't mean to add to the stress or anything but I was just thinking that Ivig seemed to help pepperminT on the ARGC thread...? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216286.msg3518251#msg3518251 Got everything crossed for ya honey!      

Natalie - so sorry chick      

Donks - so sorry about Molly the puddy cat     But glad the LIT went well  I love the musical Joseph, cos we did it at school, I think I still remember all the words!

Drives - sorry chick, not a clue re the memory stick  Is it worth taking it to a camera shop and asking if they can do anything with it Good luck with the future plans, whatever you decide. If you do end up going to Cyprus, don't stress now about getting the time off work, I've seen that these things tend to figure themselves out one way or another    

Anne - well jealous that you got to have a nosh up chez Scottie and KC! You didn't even save me a chip     

Mira AND Zuri! Already said it on ** but FAB news on the jobs girls!

Ally - are you ok lovey?    

Veda - I think my DH must have been sneaking some of my leftover bum candles - it's been Windy City around here lately! Laughing is the BEST thing during the 2WW chick, keep smiling, the embies love it!   

Tropi -    for your special golden embie chick, and GOOD LUCK for ET on Monday! 

Leola - look forward to seeing the pix of your new puppy!!!

AnnaSob - thank GAWD she's turned up, now you can get started and this is gonna be the last timeyou see her for a VERY long time   

Love and  to RC and RH, Steph, Heaps, Laura, Tracey, Fishy, Beachy and all the other PR's I've missed (sorry!) Really hope you're all well and having a nice weekend...

DH and I are fine, hoping to have another go at the ARGC in March/April, hope my flexible friend is up to the challenge   

xxx

PS - PMSL at "flying donation" The mind boggles!!   

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Anne lovely to see you and jason today.    We finally left just after 2 and we cleared all the mud and stones out the grid with the help of a car jack     

Malini cautiously quietly and       optimistic for you sweetheart     

Natalie im so sorry sweetheart           

Driver no idea on memory sticks im afraid hun  

Donks oh no   im so sorry darling      

Nix good to see you have plans afoot, u will have to pop up to the cafe for brekkie     

Sorry girls im sure i have missed loads of news so sending lots of        and       to everyone i've missed


----------



## mag108

Malini There is no way to stop you worrying, we all would and do if there is the faintest sign of a pg. It's fraught with worries. Here's a big hug for you hun.

Check out this site 
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

To me the levels rising by that much is ok. (did alot of reading about hcg in Sept with the m/c and I recall some dutch scientists reporting in a medical journal that there arent any documented cases of pg lasting with a rate of 30% every two days at this stage, the doubling in only reported in 85% of cases.....

Also, most mortals will never have an HCG monitored (on NHS they wont do it unless there is a history of probs, you do a hpt and they say bye bye you in 12wks) so the data is all referencing the 'problem' cases, you and I and everyone else on the thread.

Natalie, I am very sorry. sending you a huge hug

Donkey glad Athens went well

Driver: Glad you and DH have had a good chat with some things ahead to look forward to

Veda glad you had a good laugh with friends, an excellent tonic

xxx to all you lovely ladies and RH
Awaiting uNK cell test results, getting ready (nearly set, to go cycling mid feb or early March, Lister plus immunes with Dr G)

hey wasnt it goo to see some sun today!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilly7

Evening ladies and RH.  

I don't know about the rest of the country, but it's bl*ody freezing here! Brrrr.

AnnaSB; My consultant says almost word for word what your consultant thinks about AMH. It gives me a great deal of comfort. x

Tropi; Great news about your embie.     

Malini;      

Donkey;    for you and Molly. x

Hi Nix. How exciting that you may be starting tx so soon  . xxx

AF is still messing me about so I finally started with the Provera. 5 more days of it and then     my lining will sort itself out and shed properly so we can go ahead! 

The pups we saw today we're absolutely heavenly! So so so sweet. I can't wait to have one but need to decide between one from the litter we saw today ~ which will be ready in 4 weeks, or one from another breeder who's pups will have the coloring that I really like . . but won't be ready for another few months. Hmmmm . . what to decide! Any suggestions? 

Love to everyone. x


----------



## laurab

I'd wait for what you reallly want.  .......  oh just buy the first one who clambers on your lap and looks cute! What you getting?


----------



## Lilly7

An Alaskan Malamute!   I feel a bit bad as part of me feels I should get a rescue . . but I've wanted a Malamute for sooo long!

How are your cats? I'm having probs with 2 of my Maine **** boys picking on the 3rd. I'm starting to think that the only solution will be to rehome the one that's being picked on  .
Any suggestions?


----------



## beachgirl

Leola...we're in South Yorks too and it's freezing isn't it ...x


----------



## Rural Hick

laurab said:


> I'd wait for what you reallly want. ....... oh just buy the first one who clambers on your lap and looks cute!


Keeping all of your bases covered then Laura! 

Leola - I am sure that AoC will have some good advice for keeping the    happy. It would be a shame if the bullied one lost out, but group dynamics can be a challenge sometimes. Rescue animal are an excellent idea but they often have had a challenging life and don't take well to children coming along so a pup might be the better idea for all concerned.

Malini - hope that the acu, charlie and DH have done the trick and you are now so relaxed that you aren't tempted to test early    - Tuesday will come around very quickly! Still       

AoC - well done on rediscovering your joie de vivre and the recommendation for your book. At this rate you'll be able to escape the NHS! 

Nix - can I be first to suggest the name Noel!  Hope that Mr T works his magic on you this time.     

RH


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies and RH  

Its snowing here and freezing! Turned central heating up and even put fire on for a bit, tho sscottie says if i were to put a dressing gown on i wouldnt be so cold  

Made myself a nice cup of tea and having some crusty toast (leftover bread from cafe) with loads of butter on  

Leola hang out for what you want on the puppy front    We have a rescue labrador who was classed as untrainable over excitable and hopeless with children.  I had him trained in 2 days to wait for treats and not snatch tho it did take a bit longer to train him not to pinch french sticks out the shopping bags      Took a while longer and the spray water technique to train him not to hump visiting children  

Mag good luck with the cycle hunny not too long to wait now        

Im doing an ebay day today see if we get get some spending money for brno.  First to go is fertility monitor as could hardly ever get it to show peak days (wonder if its faulty    ) then we have a new generator that scott bought for his catering van and never hardly used   thirdly we have a selection of exercise equipment bike cross trainer and running machine that never of us have hardly used


----------



## laurab

Leola - Oh no. I'm not sure what to suggest... how long has it been going on? is it bad bullying? Hope you don't have to rehome one.  

Morning everyone.  Meant to be at the zoo today but have 3 very poorly bubbas so day will be spent at home wiping noses and giving calpol. 

love to all xx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning. x

Thanks everyone for the pup and kitty feedback. x
I think my minds now well and truly made up to wait for the Pup I really want as I would always regret if not. I just have to try to be patient (not my strongest virtue) for a few more months.

Laura; I hope the chippers get better soon.
It's been going on for a while a little bit but reached a peak the other week when there was a skirmish at the bottom of the stairs and Rubes had a huge slash in the ear! He had to have stitches etc. (and just the week after my big tabby boy came in from his evening wanderings with a poorly paw so our vet has done very well out of us lately).
Rubes is such a lovely affectionate boy (the smaller silver tabby in my ** pics) and it would break my heart to let him go but I have the feeling that he would be so much happier in a home where there are no . . . or not so many other cats.  It's so hard though.

Good Luck with ebay KC. I've also been digging out things to put on there and have 3 auctions ending later today. x

x


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - did you manage to sort out a hcg today, or are you waiting until Tuesday?   

Driver - I am thinking about cyprus as a back up. Only thing is that I would not be able to go out until around day 10 of stimming due to the immunes treatment I would need which they don't do in Cyprus. For donor I would definately go to cyprus or czech republic...the success rates over there as so much higher because they tend to use much younger donors and put x3 embies back. 

Leola - I really wanted a yellow lab, which meant a 2 month wait, but a litter of black labs were ready to go. I went to see them and fell in love, nealry came away with 2! (dh preferred black anyway) I am now very glad I was so impatient   Our local kennels breed alaskan malamutes and they are stunning dogs. Don't they need to walk for a certain amount of miles every day? 
We want a second dog to keep ours company. I would love a Chow Chow like Malini's but dh thinks it might be better to go for another lab. But I don't want to sweep up another load of constantly shedding hair. So I am now thinking yellow labradoodle. But dh says no!  

Donks - good news re the reaction. I had another very strong reaction which I was suprised about, started very quickly. 

Kate - Not sure if you'll be able to sell the monitor? Each monitor build up a picture of the owners cycle so it shouldn't be used by anyone else (I think) unless some techie person knows how to wipe the memory! But I might be wrong.

Nix - hello lovely  

Morning everyone
AF is being a beatch! At least its the weekend and I can get lots of rest. Slept for 10 hours. 
Its snowing hard here in shropshire and snow was not forecast. Probably means the roads have not been treated. We can't get our cars out. A couple of cm of snow and our hill is impassable! Lets hope it clears sonn as I need to get to the hospital on Tuesday. 
Speaking of which, my clinic never count antral follies at baseline, just check the lining is thin...why not do you think?

Morning ever


----------



## laurab

Anna - No idea.  I never had AFC either til I I went to Turkey? Shame I would have been interested to know what it was on my other cycles.    10 hours kip....... ohhh lovely.

Leola - I'll see if I can get omeadvice from my friends who has laods of cats... all rescue/ strays so sure shes had bullying. 

Morning everyone else


----------



## tropifruiti

morning everyone
laura - hope the chippers are feeling better soon-     
I have to confess to that i know absolutely nowt about animals as i am not a great fan so i will noteven try and give you any advice Leola.
Texted acupuncture lady that i used a couple of times last year to tell her i was on ET tomorrow and bless her she has just rung back and is going to fit me in in her dinner hour - how sweet. Decided to go for everything that might help this time!! 
Kate and Leola happy e baying - i may have a look later as well as doing some amazon shopping.- don't need anything obviously!!!

Katie - hope you are not snowed in - hard frost is now melting here but have also put heating on just to be sure.

Happy Sunday - may go out for a spot of geocaching later


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Malini - I can't imagine how you are getting through the days until the next test. I so hope it brings you good news

Skybreeze - so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you

Leola - I have just googled Alaskan Malamutes - so gorgeous!  Definetly worth waitin for (and us PR ladies are experts in waiting...)  My DH would love a dog, but not sure they suit living in London, so we will have to make so with our lovely cat.  Can't really advise on the cat bullying issue - have never risked more than one, as mine has got too used to being on his own and isn;t exactly very sociable with other cats

Tropifruti - congratulations on the embryo!  Will it be ET on Monday?

Driver - if this cycle doesn;t work, I was thinking of a tandem cycle too, so will be interested if you decide to go for it

Donkey - so sorry to hear about your cat - you must be feeling really sad

Hello to everyone else and hoep you are all keeping warm this weekend

AFM - feeling more positive.  Am still stimming on max dose and had a scan today and yesterday and now have one large follicle, three medium and one small.  Just waiting for blood test results later this afternoon, but on this basis, the clinic are heopfully going to go for GIFT on Tuesday.  Has anyone else had this?  They prefer it for a small number of follies.  So its better news and I ha ve to be realistic that four follcies is probably as good as its going to get for me.

Thanks so muh for all your advice and support - it makes such a difference.

Louise


----------



## lucky_mum

Just a quickie - Louise - well done on now having a few follies - Roozie on this thread had GIFT and ended up with triplets  so you never know!   

Back later! lots of love to all


----------



## tropifruiti

Well done Louise that sounds positive    
What is GIFT?  - i have never heard of it .


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

Annasob u can reprogram the monitor hunny, i had to check in the instructions tho after you had mentioned it     Checked ebay and they are selling for about 30-35 quid with a few days left to go     Im all for that, anything for a bit of spending money for brno   

Lousie wooo hooo well done sweetheart     

Hello steph   tropi   laura   leola   heaps   and everyone

Ooops gotta scoot scottie run a bath for me, im taking a leftover bottle of peach bellini fizz up with me to finish the weekend off


----------



## popsi

just a real quickie to say Hi and send Malini good luck for your next test darling xx 

manic in my house today trying to get sorted for Wednesday.. wish i had finished work now but still got 2 days left and sooo much to do !! .. also woke this morning with stinking cold, sore throat and headache.. guess its to be expected with all the stress and lack of sleep  

kate... i LOVE ebay. its what i run my business through ... nothing like watching your bids rise 

sending a big hug to Ally xxx

love you all xxxxxxxx not gonna attempt personals as head up **** right now xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Rh & Steph - thanks for the advise re memory stick will try the boots idea first and keep my fingers crossed (I am just so glad that the last time I had it I decided to put the files on my computer), then might see about the data recovery angle.

Leola - just seen malamutes on the TV, they are adorable  

My Clear blue digital scared me this morning, it asked me to start peeing on day 7 this month (last month I got a peak on day 10 after a high on day 9), this month day 7 & 8 were low, then this morning it has gone straight to peak.....none of the follies I saw at my AFC scan on Friday could have grown that big yet surely........ ah well just jumped on DH anyway..... 

Popsi - not long now  

Malini -    

tropi - good luck for Et (I know I've said it once but wasn't sure i would get back on)    

luise - good luck with your GIFT (I hadn't heard of it either  )    

Had a fab weekend walked 5 miles yesterday and about 7 today, it has been gorgeous, blue skies (yes freezing cold but who cares), only sad moment was when we stopped off in a cafe for a coffee which was virtually empty and within minutes every table around us had under 6 month olds being cooed at by doting parents, couldn't drink my coffee quick enough.....  guess I'm still not feeling that great about being around other normal fertlies  

 &   to all you other lovely ladies.


----------



## shortie66

Driver       sweetheart, sometimes its just too hard isnt it    

Hello popsicle sweetie


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello again all

Just to say had the call from the clinic.  Hormone levels have plateaud so dr said to stop stimming.  Based on the levels, he is not particualry hopeful about egg quality and suggested we think about IUI.  Had a long chat with DH - its so hard to know what to do and whether I would get a better response on a future cycle.  Anyway, decided to take the plunge and go for GIFT anyway.  I know the odds are not great but they would be even less with IUI and I guess I don't want to look back and think 'what if?' if I get a BFN with IUI.

What do you all think?

Driver - feeling for you with the cafe thing - its horrible, isn't it.

Louise x


----------



## H&amp;P

Katie / Louise -   I feel so guilty for feeling like it though  

Louise - go with your gut as you will regret it later if you don't


----------



## Lilly7

AnnaSB; Oooh, I wonder if they are breeders I looked at. Do they have a name? Mals do need quite a bit of exercise, maybe 1 to 2 hours a day. 
Do labs shed constantly? Our dog is an Akita and other than blowing his coat twice a year, he doesn't really shed at all . . . which is great. I wonder if Chow's are the same!? Although I think Malini said that with Chow's you need to do a lot of combing. 
A yellow Labradoodle sounds good! Anyway you can talk DH round to the idea?

Laurab; How are you all bearing up with the Lurgy? It would be great if you could ask your friend for tips. I called the breeder for advice but she also thought that rehoming may be the only answer as some cats just don't suit multi cat households.

Hi Tropi; I'm glad that your acupuncture lady has managed to fit you in.     for tomorrow. x

Louise; Aren't they just gorgeous! I'm sure if you found the right dog it would be fine living in London. Some breeds need relatively little excersise. Worth a thought  .
Sending lots of     for bloods, follies and GIFT on Tuesday.  

Hi KC; How's have the ebay listings gone? I just sold my North Face jacket (put on weight and could no longer do it up   ) for £85! Very pleased with that. 

Hi Malini; How are you bearing up?    x

Hi Heaps. x

Hi Pops. Not long now! Do you have any idea how soon after Wed you might be bringing LO home? Only 2 days left at work sounds great! xxx

Hi Driver.   I'll have to have a look! What program were they on? 
5 and 7 Miles sound very impressive! Sorry to hear about the cafe situation. Things like that can be so hard.    

Hi and Love to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Driver - Don't feel guilty - its entirely understadable.  I was with one of my best friends tonight who is pregnant and seeing her bump made me really sad, although I am happy for her.  Its so hard isn't it.


----------



## Rural Hick

Driver

Two points - you aren't in anyway wrong or unusual to feel how you do when "everyone around you" has children, but ............... remember that a number of them will have been through IF as well and come out the other side (and perversely having had all the problems and heartache will love their babies even more than "fertiles").  Ohh, and I bet DH didn't complain!  

Louise - go for it!  As Driver says, you'll regret it if you don't maximise the chances.  

Tropi - good luck for tomorrow and the  

Malini - you and your follies keep hanging on in there!  

KC - hope that you enjoyed the bath  , but was Scottie allowed to share?  

RH


----------



## shortie66

Driver i know hunny    I feel the same when i see a newborn sometimes, i look in the pram feel all   look at the mother and want to poke her in the eye    Sometimes im ok, sometimes im not   

Louise go for the gift hun defo      give urself the best chance sweetheart     

Leola clothes are gonna go on next week hun    Wanna get as much spending dosh as we can for brno dont wanna have to live on bread and water    

RH scottie had a taste didnt like it so had a can of lager instead.  I've finished the bottle now and am just gonna have a little jd and coke before having burger and chips for tea followed by a bag of maltesers and a turkish delight.  May as well finish the week on a high before my healthy eating, no drinking and packing in the **** (again) kicks in tomorrow


----------



## popsi

leola..we are hoping about 7 days after Wednesday well 7 to 10 days..  .. thanks for asking hun xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsicle not long now sweetheart


----------



## popsi

katie.. nope


----------



## Rural Hick

KC - good luck for the healthy lifestyle.    I've strangely stopped drinking this year   but don't feel any better and still putting on weight.    I know that you'll do better!  

Popsi - she'll be home before you realise it, although no doubt having to lend her back on the first few days will be very difficult.  Good luck and I'm sure you'll be great.   

RH


----------



## shortie66

RH i hope so!    Got app for docs for 9th feb so i can get bloods done and certain immunes so im gonna aask him for the ww vouchers so i dont have to pay.  Apparantly if u r a certain amount over ur recommended bmi u can get them free from ur docs, and ermmm lets be honest here im definately that     

Pops counting down the sleeps with you hunny what a fabulous valentines night you will have hunny, all the love in the world in your house, no need for fancy meals out or nights away just you john and ur little princess tinkerbell


----------



## veda

Hello girls and boy.

Just dropping in to wish tropi and louise the best of luck for ur treatments. Tropi hope your embie is a lovely juicy sticky one! Louise i have heard of gift and after wasting my time with iui i would be avoiding that. Iui success rate is only 7-15% and i didnt rate it. Go with ur instinct.

Popsi the countdown begins. In a couple of weeks u will be a little family!

Malini hope its all good news tom and ur hcg has done what it should!

Me a question! Im still having sorry tmi alert brownish loss every now and again since ec. Is this ok? Also having thrush! Can i use a canestan pessary? I know u can in pregnancy but not sure if its ok in the 2ww? Anyone know?


----------



## lucky_mum

Veda - the brownish loss is quite normal I think - they may have caused some bleeding when collecting the eggs (they insert a big needle through your vaginal wall) and this may be blood from that - or it could even be implantation blood   

As far as I know, you can't take Canestan in pregnancy (and I sooooo hope you are/will be!    ) - I have a tip for you if it gets bad (I got it really bad on my first ICSI cycle after being given antibiotics after EC and was given this tip by a FF member back then - it really helped)

Dipping a tampon in cold natural yogurt then inserting is very soothing - but if you are extremely itchy, you could also try mixing together a solution of distilled white vinegar (about 35p a bottle in supermarkets) and water, the acidity of the vineger helps to get rid of thrush and prevent it. Get yourself a peri bottle (a plastic bottle with a pull top - an empty "Fruit Shoot" bottle or similar is ideal) or anything that you can squirt from and keep closed. You add about 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup of white vinegar to the bottle and fill the rest with water. Simply sprinkle off and squirt everytime you go to the loo and it really helps the symptoms. If it stings at all, just dump some out and add more water until it doesn't. It does not smell great, but it actually decreases natural odour in the area once it is dry.

Hope this helps!

Lots of love and luck to everybody else, wherever you are with treatment      

Popsi - sooooo excited for you  - good luck with getting everything ready!


----------



## AoC

Leola - cat dynamics are complicated, but fixable.  It's hard to know what to do because I don't know what the signs are - can you get a good book from the library and read up?  Sometimes it helps to have one person focus on giving one cat attention, and the other take another cat... but it's complicated with three.  Is your picked-on cat submissive or dominant?  Bottom of the pecking order?  Is there a chance he/she may have an illness/condition that needs treating?  Sorry, more questions than answers, but most problems like these are fixable...  Hugs!

While I'm thinking about cats - Donkey, hugs for you and Molly.  Thinking of you, sweets.

Hugs, Driver!  

Louise, for what it's worth, I think your logic of not wanting to look back and regret is a good one.  Good luck!

Wise words, RH, as usual.  

I'm going to be scarce through Feb (if all goes according to plan) as I'm trying to get ahead on the writing.


----------



## tropifruiti

Well off to the clinic shortly not looking forward to drinking the pints of water first as i do have a bladder like a tea bag and will probably struggle to hold it in - i blame my mother!!  
will be back on later in the day . Hoping the embie is a good one but just pleased to get this far hope it doesn't end !!
lots of love 
tropi


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Anna and thank you. x
We have 6 cats     , 5 boys and 1 girl. I think one of the problems is that we have too many boy's and 2 that fancy themselves as top cat.
Rubes (the one with the probs) is certainly not a walk over and often instigates with a flailing paw or such. I think in another situation he would probably be top of the pecking order which is no doubt part of the problem. It's just the damage that's caused by the other 2 when they get going!

When we went to France over Christmas a friend came to house sit for most of the cats and Rubes went to stay with another friend so there weren't prob's while we were gone. He was just so happy to be without the others that I can't help wondering if he's just not keen on living with 5 other felines. (he and the girl are fine and he's mostly fine with 2 of the boy's).
I don't think he has an illness as he's very happy when he's on his own. He will cuddle and purr and roll on his back to have his tummy rubbed, but as soon as another of the boy's comes in, he gets skittish. Also the vet checked him after the ear incident. 

I'll have a look in the library and see if I can find a book. x


----------



## Lilly7

Good luck Tropi!        

Pops; It's so soon! She'll be home before you know it!  
Do you spend time with her every day from Wednesday onwards? I would love to know her name when you send the PM's out. Good luck with getting everything ready. xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - Have checked and they don't breed to sell on puppies, but they do have a dog for rehoming...probably won't be suitable though if you check the profile
http://www.windbergmalamutes.com/waboutus.html
Labs shed badly twice a year, but when kept in doors they shed all year round 

Driver 

Popsi - how exciting!

Louise - I think GIFT sounds like a great idea with better odds than iui

Morning everyone

DH are stranded today. Tried to get my car to the garage but after everyone shoveling snow and ice and laying grit on out hill, the main road at the top had not been gritted. Several cars, a truck and a bus were all stuck!

Anna x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## H&amp;P

Oooh it's quiet today.

Just popping on to send       to all those that need them today and tomorrow.

I'm snowed under at work due to month end stuff (but not at home Anna SB  ) got councelling at 9am tomorrow and then into work and then fly to Stockholm for meetings all day Wednesday so gotta fit a full days work (which is 12 hrs at this time of month) into 5 hrs  

Won't be around much until Thursday so if there's any news I need to know please can someone text me 

A Bit of   for luck for all.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

I have had my treatment plan come from reprofit     Dont understand a bloody thing on it im such a bag of nerves right now


----------



## laurab

Tropi!  

Leola - I found a few websites yeat was gonna post the links but assumedyou'd prob already looked. There was nothing I thought wow over but maybe some ideas. Bubs just waking now but I'll try to get online later and post some links for you.    

KC - Woo hoo!!

Driver- good luck tom.

Love to all.
XX


----------



## shortie66

OK girls, trying to pull self together here and not having much success, what is wrong with me i cannot stop shaking, think it must be the shock   

Never had 2 lines on a pt, and dont know what to do.  Should i go for steroids baby aspirin heparin     

HELP


----------



## Malini

OMG Kate.  This is wonderful.

You need progesterone if you need anything.  Au naturel your body can do this.  If you can sort it I would get a BHcG test and progeseterone levels.  If you have any cyclogest left you could start with that but I would wait for the blood test.  Would an A&E dept do it if Scottie went with you and gave them your story?

This is amazing news.  I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU.

Malini xx

PS Baby Aspirin won't hurt, but make sure it is that and not any other kind of aspirin.  You have no indication that there is an immune problem so I wouldn't jump on that bandwagon rightaway.


----------



## Züri

hey have we missed something? Kate?? have you had a BFP? i have just gone back a few pages twice to re check and i am a bit confused? but if its what I think it is then a big f'ing WOW OMG CONGRATS!!  

Malini any news from you today? have you had another blood test? how you feeling? It is sounding very promising   

Sorry not much cop at any other nes i am just in shock at what i think is Kates news 

Went to see my IVF doc today to discuss this tube (I think deep down i wanted another op and this IVF postponing)  again!! anyway did a scan tube OK (blocked but not full of fluid) and so start the pill on Friday!! dwn reg injection 16th! stims from 8th March    I am very apprehensive especially as I have finally after 4 years got a decent job with good pay - I am scared about IVF working and what to tell new employer they are going to freak!!! luckily it is only 2 days a week 10 days a month freelance but still feeling guilty

Anyway so it's all systems a go go 

Oh and as he did a scan today and as I am due on in a few days he saw some antral follicles and there seemed double the amount compared to last time, I wonder if the weight loss has helped??

Kate reply back soon!!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - OMG!       Congratulations! How far along are you? You probably don't have immune problems, but baby aspirin would not hurt. You can get it in boots, dispersable aspirin 75mg. Cyclogest pessaries wouldn't hurt but as this is a natural pg you would be ok without.

Malini - how are you doing?

Zuri  

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Thanks malini   

Treatment cycle says 

Depot injection Diphereline or decapaptyl   Is this a dr drug so to speak?

Estrofem 2mg tablets :- Womb Lining  

Utrogestan :- Progesterone i think  

Hope u doing hunny?     

Zuri no hunny i wish     tho i am hoping to get a mahhosive bfp about mid april    Its just my treatment plan come through from reprofit


----------



## shortie66

Ermmmm no ladies think there is a bit of confusion here  

My earlier post below explains it   



katie cluck said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I have had my treatment plan come from reprofit   Dont understand a bloody thing on it im such a bag of nerves right now


----------



## Ourturn

katie cluck said:


> OK girls, trying to pull self together here and not having much success, what is wrong with me i cannot stop shaking, think it must be the shock
> 
> Never had 2 lines on a pt, and dont know what to do. Should i go for steroids baby aspirin heparin
> 
> HELP


Sorry Kate, thought your were announcing a bfp


----------



## Malini

err, Kate sorry.  You said you were shaking and then 2 lines ... misleading minx you.  I am still excited for you, and really don't think immunes need to concern you but if they do you'll get the GP to do those basics and check your thyroid.

Sorry Gang no news.  I feel fine.  No symptoms to describe.  I'll know sometime tomorrow evening but can't promise I'll get on here right away.  Can't do the pressure.

I have gratefully received all links and advice, thank you.

Trying to be   but feeling  .

Good new Zuri on the AFC.  Sending you lots of these     and Congrats on the job but don't feel guilty.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

I am going from     to       here.   

Hopefully i'll be announcing a bfp mid april and see all ur early excitement as a really       sign  

Malini       for you sweetheart


----------



## veda

hello
  i too thought you were telling us all something katiecluck. got a bit excited for a moment. maybe its a good omen. i have no idea about immune issues but am taking baby asprin anyway as cant do any harm and its cheap! you have to buy it over counter tho.

malini  

stephjoy thanks so much for your remedys. i think i might be over the worst now and i will never look at natural yoghurt the same way again. spent the night with no knickers on (im definately a knickers girl) and yoghurt smeared over lady parts! seems to have improved dramatically.

spent the day on sofa watching my sisters keeper and was totally distraught. iv read the book and sure the ending has been changed but omg how sad. i suppose in some ways it helped put things in perspective a little for me. i might be unable to reproduce but hey im healthy!

pop in later

v


----------



## shortie66

Really sorry girls feel i have to explain what i meant   

Cos i have never seen 2 lines on a pt im unsure of whether i have any immune issues and did not want to go through the last cycle that we can afford without all bases being covered


----------



## beachgirl

Kate-oh my goodness...just had to re read back through all that to check...you minx...x

Am still around but struggling as my male cat is still poorly so it's a little hectic here..x


----------



## purple72

Kate you had me going too!!! So pleased your regime has come through not long and you will be seeing those two lines!!

Mal I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm not on line tomorrow day so will be sending lot's of positive vibes your way

Driver hunny good luck for counselling tomorrow!

Anne sweetie is your counselling soon?

Steph Vivvy is just adorable

Laura I read babes are just walking rather than waking, bet it won't be long before they are!

Zuri, you're doing so well with your exercise not long now till you start!

Hello to everyone else, even if I've not mentioned you doesn't mean I'm not following your stories because I am xxx

AFM have booked 10 week scan for a week tomorrow so hopefully we'll see more than a heartbeat   symptoms still strong and driving me nuts, sickness nausea, overwhelming sense of smell, bad taste in mouth, boobs filled with fire, and a tiredness that is just overwhelming! All good but so looking forward to the blooming part of pregnancy!!

Love to all
Sx


----------



## beachgirl

Purps    good luck for tomorrow, what time's your scan?


----------



## purple72

Hey beach hunny it's a week tomorrow at 10am,

So sorry to hear about your kitty, it's so tough when they are ill sweetie

Candy (my one eyed cat) & I are sending lots of purring vibes xxxx

Sxxx


----------



## Ch3ryl

Hi everyone,

I am new to the site but I have read a bit of it and seems so very interesting.

Last Friday I heard the most devastating news in my life...I didn't respond to FSH injections and IVF treatment has to be cancelled!  Seems hope for having a baby is gone!  DH did a reversal vasectomy and sperm motility is just 2%  plus my age is 38 (thought not old enough to be a mother?)

We were advice to try again using "flare" protocol - been told that only 10% chance of conceiving. We are hesitant to do it...Anybody tried it?

We were advised to have AMH test and decide accordingly after the result. Is AMH really a deciding point to go for another IVF or not?

Can anyone shed some lights on what should I do next? 

Many thanks

Cheryl


----------



## tropifruiti

Katie - i have to confess to being totally confused too. don't do that to us!!!  

Have been for ET today - all wenrt smoothly and embie was looking really good the embryologist was really pleased so it's official i am PUPO  

Drinking  a pint and a half an hour before is clearly far too much for me- had to go 5 times before the transfer- was getting to be a bit of a joke. then they said @ let about half [email protected] how do you know how much half is  anyway been to acupuncture too which was very relaxing and have just prepared work for cover lessons tomorrow and then am having an evening on the sofa.

love to all 
Cheryl - AMH is not the be all and end all - it is supposed to be an indicator of how you will respond to IVF- i have just been through on the short protocol with stronger doses and just managed 2 eggs but one great embioe - so all is not totally lost!!! My AMH was pretty low too!


----------



## purple72

Hi Cheryl glad you made it here hunny.

As tropi says AMH is not the be all and end all, it's just more information they can use to assess HOW to treat you, sometimes different drugs, different protocols or different clinics can make a huge difference to response

What protocol where you on? which drugs? what doses, and was it NHS or private as sometimes this makes a difference as to whether they will treat or not, also would you consider another clinic? one of the London ones or even one abroad? HAve you had your FSH tested recently? if so what was it?

Lots of questions I know but the more information we know the more the amazing ladies on this site can advise!

Take heart in that I was told I'd only have a 5% chance of success at one clinic on LP with gonal F but then ended up have 2 MUCH better cycles on SP on Menopur at Lister clinic, none resulted in a BFp but I did manage to fall pregnant naturally 9 weeks ago (still early days) but better than first clinic thought I would do xx


----------



## laurab

Cheryl -   so sorry your here but glad you found us.   Purps has asked all the questions I was going to ask. I have low AMH and High FSH and was told not to bother with own eggs at my UK clinic after my first cycle was cancelled.  I treid the flare and did a bt better (2 & 4 eggs) and then went abroad and treid a combiation of stimming drugs and got 7 eggs and 3 babies!  

Trop -   Ohhhhh the madness of the 2ww starts!   come on little one!!!!

Purps- Wooo hooooo... 9 weeks... nearly double figures!!  

Pops - 2 more sleeps!!

Malni - How you doing pickle.... one more sleep for you.   

Natalie - How you doing hon.  

Love to everyone else. XXXX


----------



## purple72

Trop hunny forgot to say Congrats on being PUPO hunny!

Pop's just 2 more sleeps and your get to meet your princess!!!! so excited for you!!

Laura sweetie  

Sx


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly as lots to do... yes 2 more sleeps, had a terrible morning, we had mega black ice round here and DH went to work this morning and at 5.15am he was ringing me saying not to panic but he has had a crash ! i was   ... he was in his mates 4 x 4 thankfully and they bounced from crash barrier to crash barrier then another car could not stop and hit them head on !! he was very shaken up but thankfully pretty much unscathed .. but is complaining of slightly stiff neck but wont go to the doctors    ... i am not happy but just glad he is ok.. the both vehicles are write offs   

katie.. woo hooo honey your on the road xxx 

beachy.. hope you pussy cat gets better soon honey xx

purps.. woo hoo scan in just over a week how fab xx

laura, tropi, mir, and everyone ... love you all xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH 

       for our PUPO ladies Malini, Veda and Tropi.

       for Louise for tomorrow.

AnnaSB - how is the down regging going? Do you start stims soon?

Have lost the plot a bit now I'm back at work  - and my brain can't remember anything at the moment - I even get half way through a sentence and then forget what I was saying   

Kate       at the misunderstanding - have Reprofit said you must chose what to take or have they told you to take the whole lot? I took baby aspirin, oestrogen and folic acid in addition to my stims drugs and added progesterone at EC. How's the *** and booze free day gone today.    

Ch3tyl - welcome - the support on here is fab. 10% is a better chance than some of us have been told and yet we still get some BFPs on here. Are you NHS or paying? It may be worth considering the Lister who are very good with poor responders, or the Jinemed in Turkey who are also very good but cheaper.

Laura - how are the Chippers today.

Purps - sorry that you're still suffering.

Beachy and Donkey       for your cats.   

Zuri - I'm sure the weight loss has helped with those extra follies - well done.  

Driver - hope all goes well with the counsellor tomorrow.  

Leola - it does sound likeyour cat might be better with someone else - these decisions are always so hard though. Where are you up to now - still waiting for AF - see I really can't remember   

AOC - good luck with the writing - please drop in and let us have some lovely words from you once in a while though -please   

Steph - those videos of Vivvy are just sooooooo gorgeous - please can Chip marry her (assuming Chip is a he!!!)

Popsi - you must be so excited.   

Heaps - hope the packing is going OK - when is it you move? Hope you're feeling a bit brighter, although moving is always so stressful.  

Mag - good luck for your uNK results - sounds like an abbreviation for unknown to me - I'm afraid I'm a real numpty when it comes to immunes.     Not long til you start now.    

Nix - hope you enjoyed the tennis - I love watching RF - he makes it look so effortless. The mind boggles with "flying donation", doesn't it  

Anne - glad you had a lovely brekkies at KC's and Scotties - what a great idea.  

      to everyone - I'm afraid I've run out of steam, so will post before I lose all this.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Ch3ryl

As the Ladies have said, welcome to the board.   

Most of the questions have been asked, but a couple of "male related" ones:

- your DH's sperm motility is low, but what about abnormalities?
- do either of you have an reproductive history?

In return, a couple of observations:

- neither of you are "too old" to be parents  
- don't take no for an answer  
- always seek other opinions before giving up on a treatment  

If you read back on the various PR threads you'll see that a significant number of couples have achieved their dream of children, but that it can be a long and trying road.  You'll need lots of patience and love, but the chances are that you'll get there.

Read up about DHEA (check it out via the Search facility) and decide whether it is right for you both.  Also consider other health related issues such as diet, exercise, drugs (I meant legal, but I guess the others are likely to be a bad idea) etc.

Good luck, and I hope that it works for you.  

RH


----------



## AoC

Poor Katie!  Crossed wires!    Hugs to you.

Purps, that all sounds good, and good luck for the scan!

Yes, Leola, it sounds like you've got a clash for top spot going on, rather than some picking on a lower one (which is why I asked about illness - sometimes top cats will pick on a sick cat if it smells wrong to them in some way).  Given he seemed happier by himself, that might be the way - but do check up with a book or some proper advice!  :-/

Ah, Cheryl, I'm sorry, hugs.  But a single cancelled cycle doesn't meant the end!  I'll let the ladies who know more about it share what they know.  

Congrats on being PUPO, tropi!!!  

Oh poor DH, Popsi!  I rather predict his neck will feel worse in the am - maybe doc's then?  Sorry for your scare, but not long now!

Look, RC, I stayed away for all of one day's daylight hours... gggggg

I meant to say, too, that someone (sorry, seive brain!) said something really complimentary about my posts.  Honestly, I have no idea why anything I've said might be helpful, but if it is, it makes this journey not a total loss.

I think I forgot to mention we've got our follow up for the last IVF cycle tomorrow.  *eyeroll*  I'll let you know what they say, although I'm not expecting any surprises - my bet's on a fantasia on a theme of, "we don't know why it didn't work - it should have done...."

ALSO meant to say - today's Happy Tip:-  Look Up!  When we're down we look down.  Look up and see the rooftops and the tree tops.  Look at the mis-matched chimney pots and the pretty roof tiles.  Look at the upper storeys of shops you never really noticed before.  See the trees waving their fingers at the breeze, the clouds scudding, the sun peeping through.  Look up, and feel better.


----------



## Züri

you little bugger Kate  you had us all there 

Purps good luck tomorrow, wow 10 weeks already, I bet you are still pinching yourself! 

Malini hoping for the numbers to have doubled tomorrow and we have more good news!!

Kate we'll be cycling together then I think? are you stimming early March? my EC will be sometime from 19th March to 26th

Oh and regards the antrals, well I am only guessing, he as always didn;t divulge anything and he wasn't looking for follicles he was checking the tube but during looking he said oh we have some small follicles here in waiting and I asked of they were antrals and he said yes, there were maybe 4/5 on each last time i had 4/5 total! so marked improvement! hope it looks as good after down regging

Regarding the tube, it's still blocked and useless but blocked low down towards the uterus therefore doesn't let any stray fluid go up it, I do if I am honest want it out but because of my adhesion's issues it would be another full on op and 1 week in hospital, suppose best to leave it there

Oh and Miranda congrats on your new job too 

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## Rural Hick

Popsi

Your DH needs to go to the quack's for a number of reasons:

- he's going to be a Daddy soon so needs to be responsible
- if things turn nasty with liability for the crash he is risking his mate's insurance if he doesn't get checked out.

Hope that he is OK and we are worrying unnecessarily!   

AoC - don't stay away too long, but goodluck with the writing.  

Hello to all the   s out there.   

Good luck to all currently cycling, but in particular to our current PUPOs Malini, Veda and Tropi.

RH


----------



## Ch3ryl

Thanks Tropi gaining abit of my lost hope now  tho I still have to go thru for that AMH test yet 

I know its still early but  to you and hopefully everything will do well 

Hi Purple

Yah finally, Im in the right place - thanks 

I was in a long one - Buserelin protocol (18days buserelin, had my first scan and blood test after 18th day. Everything went well, continued Buserilin injection and started Menopur, 9th day scan and blood test) thats where we have seen from scan that F didnt respond. Still tiny....How many protocol is there in IVF? Gosh! I didnt know even that there is a name to certain protocol until I read the piece of paper I have . By the way, my treatment is for ICSI. 

DH has undergone reversal vasectomy. No abnormalities in his sperm just low motiity that's why ICSI was offered. Both dont have reproductive issues. Both exercise and eat healthily - no underlying health issues. BMI are in the ideal level 

My dosage was 300mg Menupor (the highest they said as my FSH blood test showed 16 -too high), hence they have given me the highest dosage. Was advised that because of age my body didnt respond to it. Truth hurts  

Its a private treatment. The clinic I used doesnt have the facility to do the AMH that's why I have to go to Glasgow for it.

We dont mind changing clinic, infact thats what I am thinking as well. Is it better? Maybe I didnt do much research about the clinic that we have used as my GP recommended it to us.  But its the first time   The problem too is that we are living far north and its quite a distance to travel from home to all these clinics but really doesnt mind the traveling 
Im not sure if you can answer this, but is there a clinic that you can recommend? or have heard that they are good. Maybe i can check that out too.

Im just glad to be in this site as everyone is very supportive and hope I will be able to hear more from ladies who are in the same shoes  

Thanks to all!!!


----------



## shortie66

Zuri i am doing a donor cycle hun so not stimming   Donors ec is march 29th, hope she gets loads of lovely eggies for me


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> ALSO meant to say - today's Happy Tip:- Look Up! When we're down we look down. Look up and see the rooftops and the tree tops. Look at the mis-matched chimney pots and the pretty roof tiles. Look at the upper storeys of shops you never really noticed before. See the trees waving their fingers at the breeze, the clouds scudding, the sun peeping through. Look up, and feel better.


And that's exactly why I hope you'll keep popping back in to inspire us all. Perhaps we could have an AOC inspirational quote of the week       

Popsi - only just seen about DH's accident     - can you drag him to the GP - I love the fact that RH is saying he should go as well- can't remember the last time RH went to the GP (apart from with me)     

Zuri - it'll be great if you and KC are cycle buddies - it makes it so much easier   

Ch3ryl - I've recommended 2 clinics for you in my earlier post, and to be honest, if you would need to travel to stay in London, I really would consider going abroad to the Jinemed where you also get a bit of a break. As for the menopur - lots of clinics will use 450 so there can be higher doses. It may be that another stims drug might work better for you as well.


----------



## popsi

**** y ... about as much chance of getting him there as a snowball in hell !!


----------



## Rural Hick

Popsi

Too true   - but this is time to put your foot down for your and your little Princesses sakes.  Perhaps suggest that there is an very attractive new female doctor at the surgery?  

Ch3ryl

Take your AMH figure with a bucketfull of salt - there are a number of examples of people on here who have been given the "no hope" speech based on low AMH that have gone on to successfully have children.  However, it is a number that influences the protocol that is used.  Talking of which, there are a vast number of different protocols but the key is to find the one that suits your body.  

GPs - the hint is in the name as ours would say - they are a "General" ist not a specialist.  They will not know all of the clinics nor be able to suggest who is best for your circumstances.  I'd recommend the ones that RC suggests - Lister in the UK or Jinemed if you are OK to go abroad (and given the distance you are from home and the uncertainty over your protocol I'd suggest the latter).

RH


----------



## purple72

Ok Cheryl hunny

Firstly yes there is a clinic I would recommend it's the Lister in London. I know thats a bit of a journey but they do have some satellite clinics they work with that do scans for them, worth giving them a call and asking if there is one in Scotland. Then you would only have to travel for EC and ET. 

I too did LP with down reg on my first 2 cycles at Oxford fert clinic with what they described as max dose of stimms 300. I didn't suit having my ovaries switched off at all 1st cycle they cancelled 2nd cycle one egg that didn't fertilise properly, was told had 5% of success and they would not take me for any further IVF's

I went to Lister and was put on SP pill for a month then bleed then stimms of 450iu I got 6 eggs 5 embryo's and went to Blastocyst (5day old) transfer!!! Didn't get my pregnancy though. 2nd cycle had 5 eggs 2 embryo's and had a 2 day transfer, again no BFP but I still would recommend them wholeheartedly. I was treated by Dr Faris who is an absolute angel! 

There are other clinics that work well and have had successes with our ladies on this board, I think the leader is the Jinemed in Turkey who work really well with us poor responders Laura got her triplets from there and Miranda got Bob there and a few other ladies too! ( I make it sound like a supermarket) but they do a package including accomodation, drugs and treatment that works out similar to the cost of a cycle in The Lister and you get a holiday aswell!

Running a bit out of steam now but I'm sure others will give their advice too!

What I will say is that YOU have OPTIONS hunny, but I'd suggest another clinic as some clinics don't like PR's as they don't help their clinic stats! The Lister and Jinemed are not like this!

Hugs for now and I'll catch up later

Pops poor hubby, RH is right he MUST get himself checked out, if it's whiplash it will get worse overnight so best get some treatment tonight! imagine princess meeting him and he cannot hold her!

Anna you are SO inspirational hunny! Big hugs and will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Love to all

x


----------



## Spuds

Bu**er !!! Just lost flippin post !!!

Am still here  - sniffer starts am look out  

Popsi - Sooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you honey xxxx

Sorry been cr*p poster - big hugs to Zuri n KC cycle buds xxxx

Sausagio, RCMRH, Mal, Mag108 LV and all xxxxxxx

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Ello jersey did you enjoy ur dinner yesterday


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds       for tomorrow's sniffs. How long are you sniffing for?


----------



## laurab

Zuri - I had all my adhesions and my buggered up tube removed as day surgery, I did end upstaying over night as they thought they'd nipped me bowel! My tummy feels so much better since I've had it done.  

Early night for me girls.... nanite.


----------



## Spuds

Pants - missed Laurab 

Hey KC - had a lovely dinner thank you xxx - was really good to meet up with Pix n LV but we missed u lot xx - reminded me of our Christmas do all over   I will definately come over from Jersey every year to catch up with you xxxx how r u doing honey ? ps am sipping a belgium beer......my uncle got us a whole box for christmas and i figured its my last chance before txt and dh gets the whole lot 

RC - elooooo lovey xxxxxxx - have to sniff for a week twice a day - down to once a day for a week I think and gonal f at the same time...same protocol as last time....Dr Wren did talk about changing it but then said if we did and we got a worse response would be pants....or words to that effect  love to you n RH - how are you getting on love ? xxxx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Züri

laurab said:


> Zuri - I had all my adhesions and my buggered up tube removed as day surgery, I did end upstaying over night as they thought they'd nipped me bowel! My tummy feels so much better since I've had it done.
> 
> Early night for me girls.... nanite.


Hi Laura

I had my first two ops laparoscopy, well first lap to check what was wrong (stayed one night) second op to check again and possibly remove the tube(s) but it was abandoned after first incision as they couldn't get in through my tummy due to adhesions and my intestines blocking the way so third op was a laparotomy (cut open like C section) and was in for a week. Basically if I want the other tube removing then because of the mess inside it would be another laparotomy and 1 week - he doesn't think it's worth it, I still feel it is but I suppose he is the expert. The tube is buggered anyway, and never going to work, just wish I had had them both out now


----------



## Züri

katie cluck said:


> Zuri i am doing a donor cycle hun so not stimming  Donors ec is march 29th, hope she gets loads of lovely eggies for me


sorry Kate of course you are - ooh so we'll be about a week apart!!  x


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds  - having had a doom and gloom chat with Dr Wren, I can just imagine her saying pants or some such words    . We're all fine thanks - still knackered when I get home from school, but I hope that's just me getting used to it all again. How are things going for planning your move - it can't be too far off now - and you never know, we might have to arrange a PR break to Jersey to come and visit.


----------



## lucky_mum

Kate - nearly had a heart attack reading your earlier post!  

Woohoo re getting your tx plan! has he given you your donor details yet? - I think I got mine about 5 weeks before... that's when I really got 

As others have said - if you are not sure what you need to take, then getting the basic immune tests done would be a good idea... you shouldn't need Heparin unless you have a clotting issue (which would show up on basic blood tests)... I took baby aspirin (75mg) as didn't have clotting issue but saw no harm in doing so.

I had the level 1 basic tests (see the immune boards for a list - they aren't really immune tests they are more about clotting, thyroid etc) done after my 3rd ICSI fail (via my GP - depends on how nice a GP you have but maybe worth taking a list to yours and asking in you can have them on NHS?) and my NK cells were borderline - so I had steroids on each cycle after. As far as I know Stepan (who is not big on immunes being much of a factor on success when using DE) will only prescribe 5mg prednisalone as a rule.

You need to take the oestrogen and the progesterone definitely as your body won't be producing these itself following the depot shot - some of the things on his list are european versions of generic drugs - you need to find the UK equivalents - I think he did give me a list - I took Climaval for the oestrogen, and Crinone gel for the progesterone.

For the depot shot I had decapeptyl - I paid my local UK clinic to prescribe it and administer it for me. My GP was lovely and after I took him a list from Stepan detailing what I needed and what dose, he prescribed everything apart from the depot jab for me.

Good luck with everything hon!    including getting fit/raising funds from ebay sales! 

Cheryl - welcome!  I second what the others have said about finding a good clinic - if you don't want to leave Scotland then I think GRCM in Glasgow have a good rep - I know that one of the girls (buster24) who I met on the Jinemed thread eventually got pregnant at GRCM after lots of cycles, using her sister's eggs - she raved about them.

Tropi - yay PUPO ladies!  well done for getting this far - when is your OTD? good luck!   

Veda - glad the thrush is a bit better  - know all about the indignity of yoghurt and no-knickers!  good luck to you too    when do you test?

Laura - so sorry Bethy is ill and Cerys too  hope they are all full of beans and happy little tomliboos again very soon  and that you are getting some sleep tonight 

Pops - so sorry your DH was in crash, but so glad he wasn't seriously hurt!    hope the neck pain is nothing to worry about 

So tired I have forgotten what else I wanted to say now! and V stirring in her sleep not sure if she about to wake or just dreaming!

Hi to everybody else and good luck wherever you are with tx   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Zuri -   I had to have the laporotomy after my ectopic as things such a mess.   But did have my adhesions and other tube removed via keyhole.  They couldn't go through my belly button as my bowel stuck to back of it (yuk!) but went in through the side of tummy which was clearer.  Could you maybe ask if they could do that?  Although I'm sure they would have offered that if it wa an option. Prob with big op is that it in itself will cause more adhesions.   to manky insides!   

Morning All!

Malini - Thinking of you today.  

Pops - Enjoy your last day at work.   One more sleep!

How are our PUPO ladies?


----------



## Züri

Laura I thought the same back when they abandoned the op why couldn't they go in elsewhere, they made the first incision at belly button. Anyway he just said yesterday because of my past history and because I seem to develop quite bad scar tissue and adhesions from the op that he thinks its best to leave it with it being blocked in a place that won't affect the tube getting filled with fluid

I think I am really just trying to find diversions to starting IVF again  

Malini I am thinking of you too xx

Yes pops tomorrow is the big day, you must be bursting with excitement! x


----------



## laurab

Er no putting it off ZUri! It would only confuse me! Feb start for you? Fantastic... thi really is going to be a very good year I can tell.

Oh and Sausage good luck for your follow-up. X


----------



## hollie2

hi

i dont usually post any messages but I am always reading others people's post and it helps.  its really hard holding other people's babies

Going throuigh 2nd go of ivf - amh less than 1.  first time got 4 eggs and 2 fertilised (In august).

this time I have been stimming for 8 days yesterday and there are no follicles at all and endoemtrium is still really thin

have to go back tomorrow to nuffield and consultant will do scan.  I think that it will be cancelled

has anyone been is similar position

thanks

j
x


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Everyone;

It's bl**dy freezing here. The boilers gone and because we get the house with our job, there's a long chain to go through to get it sorted  . In the meantime i'm all cosy in bed to keep warm. Just caught up with E/Enders and am now making my way through a bar of orange and almond lindt choc.  

Louise; How are you? Any news?  

Malini; Thinking of you.    

Tropi; Congrats on being PUPO!   Sending lots of      and     your way. 

Veda,    

KC; So exciting that your plan has come through!  

Purple; I hope your scan went well.  

Laurab; How are you all now? Any sign of the Lurgy leaving?

Popsi; Only 1 more sleep!    
So sorry to hear about the crash. How's DH today? x

Hi RC; How are you? How's it going with your assistant? 
Thanks for asking about AF.  After a few days of AF coming and going and coming and going . . . and me going back and forth to the clinic for scans and bloods, the lining just wasn't shedding properly. I finally gave in to taking Provera in the hope that it will give my womb a proper clear out. This is day 5 and the last dose is on thursday eve.     that I will have a proper bleed soon after and that my hormones will still be ok to start tx. 

On my last AFC only 2 we're seen (not the few that the nurse doing the previous scan indicated  ) Feel a bit glum about that. Can anyone give me any positive stories re lousy AFC's and success? 

Hi and welcome to Cheryl and Hollie.  

AOC; Thanks again for all your cat help.  
How was your follow up today? 

Zuri; Great news on your follies. x

Spuds; Good luck with the Sniffs. x

Love to everyone else. x


----------



## Han72

Hi all!


Malini               

Hollie      so sorry things aren't looking good so far...   What stims and dosage are you on lovey?  Is it Gonal or Puregon by any chance  It may well be that you'd do better with a different stim drug and/or dosage...

Zuri - don't beat yourself up for wanting to hang on to your tube! I had both mine removed and have regretted it everytime I hear someone talking about trying naturally!  The doc did say they were both banjaxed and that the chances of falling preg naturally were practically zero. And that if I did miraculously fall pregnant then the chances of an ectopic were 50-50, so it was a no brainer at the time but that was before 7 cycles of IVF 

Hey Laura - sorry to hear the girls aren't well    Hope they're feeling better soon and that Ed doesn't catch it!  I love looking at the pix on ** they're scrumptious!

Wotcha Steph - and speaking of scrumptious babas, l'il Vivvy gets cuter every day 

Hey Leola - sod the AFC what matters is how you respond to stims!  ALL the mums or mums to be on here have been told either their AFC or their AMH or their FSH is so totally rubbish that they'll never get preg, but look at them now!  This whole board is a testament to proving the nay-sayers wrong!     

Sorry no more persos, but I've got to get off here and go for a walk or something, my head is BANGING! Could it be the dhea  Or AF? I don't normally get headaches with AF but this one's a real beeeeatch! Actually I should go and have my day 1-3 bloods done I think. And thyroid function. And Karrotkaketyping (well might as well get it all over and done with now I spose!) 

Back later for more persos provided I haven't passed out from loss of blood!  
xxx


----------



## Züri

Nix i was wanting rid of it  back when I had first one out I didn't want them both gone but now i just fear it might be affecting my chances. But it's also redundant and know what you mean re getting that 'natural miracle' never gonna happen to me and i get bugged when people say to me, you never know it might just happen when you least expect it, ermmmm no I am going to always expect it because IVF is the only way   I have taken to telling people now very dead pan 'erm nope I'd need tubes for that to happen' that soon shuts em up 

Anyway how are you Nix? whats your next plan of action?


----------



## Rural Hick

Hollie

Welcome to the board.   The simple answer to your question is Yes!  All too many people on here have had exactly the response (or lack of  ) that you are sufferring, and more importantly have then gone on to get pregnant.  Sadly the road in between is a bit bumpy, often involving the horrible "no chance - need a miracle" speech, and changes of protocol and or clinic.    DON'T GIVE UP and try not to let it get you down (nice and easy to say  , hard to do  ).  Good luck   , and let us know what protocol and doses you are on, and what your Dr recommends.

Nix

How much!!!!!  That is nearly an armful.   Hope the tests work out well and that the headache goes asap.

Malini - still         

RH


----------



## tropifruiti

Hi all
had a lazy day in bed today - watching ****e daytime tv and have just finished watching a german film i was given as a gift last year and knew i would never get round to seeing. Billed as comedy - i didn't find anything in it remotely funny- oh well the german sense of humour.  

Have had a pain very much like a stitch in my left hand side for most of the day.  Rang clinic who told me to take some paracetamol and get back if no improvement- it has improved but is still there a little bit - has anyone else had this. i had it post EC and took 2 loads of tablets and then felt ok on the sunday so hoping to get some more down me and hope for the best. the con did say when i spoke to him at the weekend that it had been difficult getting the egg on the left so am hoping it is just still a bit sore- not sure why it went away and has now come back? 

Back to work tomorrow including a big parents evening and then have booked more acu for thurs am- the woman is really nice  and has ivf twins of her own so sometimes it is just nice to chat.


Rc - how has school been this week - i see snow is forecast for tomorrow round us. i think i have only put in 1 full week this half term so far due to snow and tx etc.

Malini - hoping it is all ok    

Popsi - hope DH is ok today - did you persuade him to go to the drs. Tomoprrw is fast approaching .   for finishing work today!!!

Nix - i hope the headache has gone.

Laura - how are the chippers today - have they recovered. 

Leola - keep taking those tablets - it will sort itself out soon i hope.

Bis später 
tropi


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies and RH,

had busy day with work today, but home now eventually, thanks for all your well wishes on the scan ladies but it's next tuesday   Just spoke with Midwife and she's booked to come around to do all the paperwork on Monday! so exciting week next week!!

Hope everyone else is ok, 

Mal am thinking of you hunny! hopefully you're getting good news tonight!

Hugs to all 

XXXX


----------



## Spuds

Evening lovely ladies

Nix - soooo good to hear from you xxxxx 

RC - thanks for the msge love - the clock is ticking and we only have 6 weeks till I finish work and try and move the cats to Jersey ho ho ho  love to your lovely RH too 

KC    

First sniff went ok then seemed to go a bit bonkers at around 3pm ?! really weird - kind of 'rushing' is the only way to describe it - dizzy and a bit out of it - had even less patience than usual and the team mtg was hysterical !! Weird cos felt nothing the first time round with the sniffer at all !

Love to you all especially Mal sending loads of positives your way and Popsi who must be Popping with joy right now 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## laurab

Any news from Mal?   

No still house of the sicky babes here.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just popping in to see if any news from malini          

Laura        for you and poorly munchkins 

Popsicle hope you have the tena lady on for tomorrow for when you meet princess tinkerbell           

Back later just trying to have tea, scottie looking at me daggers cos its going cold


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls
Just popping in to see if there's ant news from Malini  

Popsi it's all so exciting for you!!!!    I do hope dh is ok, whiplash can be painful  

Kate you really had me going too  

RC Apart from the tiredness I hope that school is treating you well  

Tropi congratulations on being PUPO  

Anna - hope the dring is going well.  Do you still have a reaction on your arm?  I do, it's still very strong  

Purps   you sound so happy  

No more from me sorry, we had to put Molly down last night which was horrible.  The vet has been fantastic and I've just bought a massive box of thorntons chocolates to say say thank you for all the care and support.  We miss her so much though, there is an empty hole in our lives.  I know you understand  

Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Okay, I am here.  I feel like a celebrity with all the attention.  It is sooo nice.

First of all, Tropi - I had that stitch pain and still do on and off.  Think it is a good sign.

Veda    

Lou - You must be close or GIFTED, now.  Sorry bit confused.

Purple - It is all so, so exciting.

Nix - Your arm ok?

Zuri -   for all the tube woes.

Leola - Yikes no boiler.  Not fun.  Go round to mine if it lasts much longer.

Laura - Sorry about the sick babes.

KC - You okay?  Still shaking?

There's so much more and so many more but I just lost steam.

The level is 160.3.  I AM PROPERLY BFP!! So happy but also feel guilty for my delight.  I wish joy for everyone.  I AM very aware that these are early days but I have sat on the edge too long.  I am going to be happy for now.

THANK YOU ALL OF YOU.

Malini xxx


----------



## Malini

PS Spuds, hope the sniffing isn't too miserable.


OMG Donkey I have just read about Molly.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Malini

PPPS How could I forget.  Popsi.  BIG DAY.  I am so excited.  Would you please tell that dh of yours to not go anywhere out of your sight ever again.  I hope he is ok.


----------



## tropifruiti

malini what fab news - i am so pleased for you  
thanks for reassurance on the'stitch' - let's hope it is a good sign.

donkey


----------



## laurab

Wow Malini that number has jumped hugely!!!   Fantastic.  I'm so over the moon for you.    Heres to a happy healthy 8 months.  

Donkey - I'm so sorry.   You looked after her and loved her and she was happy.  She is at peace now.  But your left with lots of happy memories.    Losing a pet is awful.  

Pops -   Exciting!!!!


----------



## Rural Hick

Yay - Congratulations Malini!!!!           

Really made up for you!           



RH


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey    I'm so sorry about Molly, losing someone is so awful...thinking of you both x


----------



## Lilly7

That's such excellent news Malini! Congratulations.


----------



## Rural Hick

Donkey

Sorry that you have finally lost Molly.     Losing a pet leaves a massive hole, but hopefully in time you'll be left with the happy memories and less of the sad ones.   

RH


----------



## shortie66

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS MALINI AND DH
          

Ohhhhh donks      im so sorry darling    I certainly understand because we love them soooo much they are our babies, our family   You have all your memories sweetheart, they may be of little comfort at this moment but they will be i promise you


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini -                          I'm so pleased for you.

Popsi        for tomorrow when you meet your daughter.     

Ladies - 2010 really is the year of Team PR - we now have 2 BFPs and Popsi meeting her daughter tomorrow. 

        to our PUPO ladies Veda, Tropi and Louise?   

Donkey - so sorry about Molly - time will eventually help heal the pain, although it won't seem like it at the moment       

Love and      to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Malini, I am so so happy for you.  I was reading before but couldn't bring myself to post I was so worried for you.  Just try and enjoy every minute.  Wonderful wonderful news.

Donkey.  I am sorry to hear about Molly.

Tropi.  Well done for being PUPO with a perfect embie.

Popsi.  I am very excited for you.

KC.  I   that your treatment goes according to plan.  I'm sure Steph will continue to advise you as she has done it all. With my donor cycle I had a jab to downreg and bring my cycle in line with the donor, then oestrogen tablets to thicken my lining, then patches because it didn't quite thicken enough this was all up to the donor EC, then from collection day I had the dreaded bum bullets plus gestone jabs.  I decided to take baby aspirin from ET although I don't have clotting issues.  I then decided at the last minute to take steroids but my dose was too low to make a difference I found out afterwards.  Had I not already had 3 miscarriages I wouldn't have decided to take the steroids.  some clinics seem to say take heparin/clexane as a precaution but my consultant said he didn't think you should unless you have proven clotting issues.  

better go as we have to do an email out to DH's shop email database to say he has 150 more sledges coming in on Thursday.  There is no snow forecast down south anytime soon but you never know.

Congrats again Malini


----------



## shortie66

Hi tracey thanx for all the info hunny    My estgrogen is estrofem and progesterone support is utrogestan or somat like that which is tabs.  Think i need extra progesterone tho as mine has always seemed low even when i ov'd    Is gestone extra progesterone support hunny?      Yes steph has been brilliant in fact i think i may become her stalker during the next couple of months     

Hello steph    

Hiya **** y hows the bump coming along sweetheart?


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - Driver sends her love from Stockholm - she's just landed!!!

Leola - sorry about your boiler - I know exactly what you mean about getting jobs done     

Hollie - welcome - please tell us a bit more about your tx and you so that we can help.  

Tropi - I had ovulation type pains on and off during the 2ww, so could be a good sign    

Spuds - 6 weeks  - so you'll be moving when you're preggers then    
Are you sure you're sniffing the right thing         

Laura - sorry the Chippers are still poorly   

Katie - hope Scotty has put his daggers away   Chip bump is definitely there now.  

Zuri - I'm sure once you get going again you'll feel happier - I always thought the bit leading up to tx was worse than the tx itself (apart from the 2ww!)    

Tracey - are you off to Africa soon?


----------



## Züri

Fan flipping tastic Malini - over the moon for you, what a great start to the year we have had on here already. Xxxxxx

donkey so sorry  x

Pops good luck for tomorrow!! X


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just had to pop back and give Malini some emoticons.

Katie.  Yes gestone was progesterone support, jabs in the bum    I worked myself up into a real panic about them and they turned out to be absolutely fine.


----------



## veda

hello

im so happy for MALINI whooo hoooo!! bfp bloody marvelous! you had us all on tenterhooks and was it not worth waiting for!!! you must be chuffed to bits.

donkey  im so sad for you. our pets are our surrogate babies and we love them so much. hope you are ok.

spent the day having some retail therapy. losing my pma and finding it difficult to feel positive. last time i had a feeling i would get a bfp but not feeling it this time. finding it hard to sleep and last few nights have felt so hot. changed the duvet but still had to hang feet and arms out the duvet. every thing you feel you question is it a symptom? 
hope the other pupo girls are doing ok. im going a bit mental and got another week.

hello to hollie2. i too had last cycle abandoned at 9 days as no response. i waited 4mts and tried again. i got 3 embies and am on 2ww. i hope you are ok. when you read on this website it is not actually that uncommon so dont despair.

v


----------



## shortie66

Tracey sorry to be a pain hun    You know you had the bum bullets and gestone, was the gestone classed as extra progesterone support


----------



## shortie66

Veda       and         winging its way to you sweetheart


----------



## Spuds

Malini !!!

Wehayyyyy !!!!!!

                                              

     
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Donks -so so sorry lovey - I really am xxxx - we are so Moggy mad and know how hard it is when you lose them - sending loads of love and hugs to you sweetheart xxxx

Veda - sounds like you need a load of these     we are here for you hun xxx

KC - I am sooooo excited for you - so happy you are getting so much help as well - these girls are the nuts   

RC - DH wants some of whatever I'm sniffin lol    

Pops - tenor pants it is !! xxx

Have been out an had a naughty glass of wine to go with sniffer - wrong I know but its keeping me really chilled ! as is the small portion of dark chocolate 

Spuds
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Jersey we gotta have a ickle treat hun, otherwise we would go


----------



## popsi

sorry girls .. cant post much tonight have updated my adoption thread but thats about all i can manage at the moment .. hope you understand.. but have to say 

malini .......                                       ... such amazing news darling xxxxxxx

luv ya all thank you for getting us through this so far xxx


----------



## mag108

Donkey: very sorry about little molly   


Malini: flippin fantastic! great numbers! You PREGNANT LADY YOU!


----------



## LV.

Oh Donkey - big hugs to you poppet

And MALINI - Oooooo! Squeal, squeal! Congrats to you and your DH. Wishing you a very uneventful (but happy!) 8 months ahead

xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Malini             Love you lots honey xxxx Take good care my lovely and here's to a healthy and happy 8 months  

Sorry no personals girls I am shattered

Love and big hugs 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## AoC

Oh thank heaven.  Ah, Malini I'm so happy and relieved for you.  And yes, no matter it's early days, BE HAPPY NOW!!!  

Brilliant.


----------



## Miranda7

It always feels weird to be doing a post with such high emotions on either end of the scale.

Malini - I'm totally made up for you - wow! Great leap in numbers, girl!

Donkey - I'm so, so sorry to hear about Molly. It's been a long and terrible road for you both. Big hugs.

Sorry everyone else - I'm not going to attempt more as I've been to a quiz and my brain genuinely HURTS.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Malini - wooohooooooo fantastic news!       what a great rise in numbers!  so happy for you, and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy - yayyyyyyyy! 

T'will give me great pleasure to now move you on the list! 

Donks - so sorry about Molly hon - sending you huge   

Pops - will be thinking of you tomorrow on your PERFECT day - enjoy!   

PUPO ladies -   

Lots of love to everyone else    please let me know if I have anything worng on the list (bound to be!) xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '09 - if that doesnt work - then its DE in USA in December 2010 * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner * Lincs Jax * Testing with the Beer centre following 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Slycett (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January '10 - EC 18/01/10 * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - flew to Athens for LIT first, for LIT - starting downregging 19/01/10 (had natural surprise BFP while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09  ) * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - EC 29/01/10 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - testing ??/01/10 * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - 2 x 4 cell embies ET 29/01/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * PamLS * 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - due to start again January 2010 * Peewee55 * Natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  Back to DE - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Swinny * Natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09 (following 3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09)  Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT before trying again - now considering tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Anne G * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment -November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Donkey * 4th IVF - June '09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  Zoladex before next cycle end of March 2010 with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin * Driver 225 * 2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  * Emak * 2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  - hope to start tx at Lister in Jan 2010 * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heapey * 2nd IVF - January 2010 - ARGC - cancelled due to runaway follicles  - starting again February 2010? * Jal * 4th ICSI - Lister - October 2009 - tested negative 28/10/09  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Leola7 * 1st IVF/ICSI - October 2009 - cancelled due to poor response  - starting again soon ??/01/10? * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - EC 07/11/09 - 4 embies from 8 eggs - ET 10/11/09 - 3 transferred - tested negative 23/11/09  - hoping to try at ARC again in March/April 2010 * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  - trying again in January 2010 * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * Wing Wing * 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  * Zuri * FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - 2nd IVF start downregging 16/2/10, stimming 8/03/10 * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Babyspoons/Spoony *  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - due ??/??/10 * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Bugle * 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls!- due ??/??/09 * Hayleigh *  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - due December 2009 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * Malini *  on 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - ET 19/01/10 - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive 27/01/10 - first scan ??/02/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nikki2008 *  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM -  due ??/??/10 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) * PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - first scan ??/01/10 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Sam22 *  natural surprise! June 2009 (after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due 22/02/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * Suzie W *  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - due ??/??/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - meeting her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
When Will It Happen? *  born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## beachgirl

Malini congratulations what fantastic news x x


----------



## laurab

I'm absolutely bursting with hormonees at the moment. Just cried at malini and Pops moving in the PR list!  


Morning all. XX


----------



## hollie2

NOt responding (2nd ivf)

Hi all

thanks for those who have responded.  will be going back tonight to get scanned by consultant instead of the nurses and i think a decision will be made then

when i went on monday (Stimming for 8 days) there was nothing at all. On 300 pergoveris and 75 gonal f.  i know that they wont increase it as they said thats the maximum they give (Nuffield)

the last time I had a few (2) follicles first time (at this stage) (just really slow in growing) and by the time we got to egg collection had 4 eggs and 2 fertilised.  last cycle was nearly being cancelled but is different this time as nothing at moment.

this was our 2nd and last shot - as you all now the emotional and physical its finances (cant afford it) im sure we cd get the money from somewhere but finding it all too much.  I know alot people will have had more attempts with ivf etc but cant keep going there.  NHS waiting list for donor eggs is far too long (they had said cd be 10 years)

so i think if we dont hear what we like we are taking a break then looking into adoption in 6 months or so


thanks
j
x


----------



## popsi

Laura...I cried at the list too xx

EVERYONE !! thank you so much, words are failing me this morning I am afraid, i will pop in this evening and let you know how it went ... totally overwhelmed right now .. today is the day we meet our daughter xx


----------



## purple72

OMGoodness fell asleep last night so missed the good news!!!

Malini Darling SO VERY VERY HAPPY for you and DH!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Congratulations hunny!

Donks sweetie so very sorry about your kitty sweetie, my heart aches for you    

Popsi hunny not long now!!!!! in a matter of hours you'll meet your little one! no more setbacks now! THIS IS IT!!!

Hello to everyone else, must go as looking after friends 16month old babe for a couple of hours and hands are full

Love to all

Sxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Malini - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  You must be on cloud 9!  So pleased for you.

Donkey - really feeling for you.  I know our pets mean so much to us.  Like the other girls have said, you will come through this and remember the happy times you had together   

Hollie - welcome to the thread.  I am quite new on here too, but the girls are a brilliant source of information and advice.

Leola - hope you are keeping warm and that your proper AF comes soon.  Ignore those scan results - think of all the positive stories on this thread instead.

Tropifruti - like you, I will be no doubt watching [email protected] DVDs over the next few days!  When is your OTD?

Purple - you must be so excited about the scan.  Woo hoo!

KC - it all sounds very confusing!  Don't know where I would start.  Thank goodness for team PR and their advice.  When do you head out there?

Heaps - hope packing is going OK and not too stressful

Popsi - you must be so excited - enjoy today.  I am looking forward to hearing all your news later.  

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - Thank you so much for all your advice.  Basically, we had decided on Sunday to go for the GIFT.  Then the big cheese doctor rang me on Monday and said with two eggs, it wasn;t worth going through the invasive procedure and he was going to convert us to IUI and if that didn;t work, look at a different protocol next time.  So in the end, the decision was taken out of our hands, which in some ways, it quite comforting.  Just not sure what  could be done to get a better response next time.  Anyway, IUI done yesterday - a bit of a debacle, as I had to have three attempts to get my bladder to the right 'fullness'!  First it was too empty and then too full.  Got there in the end though.  So am now at a bit of a loss what to do.  Had taken time off work as I thought it would be GIFT, but now I am bored already.  Need to try and relax...

Couple of questions, just thinking ahead - I see Jinemed are in the UK this weekend.  Is this for a open day or consultant appointments?  How often do they visit?  And if I do tandem OE and DE, can I do that in Istanbul?

Louise x


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - what fantastic news! Congratulations!     

Donkey - I am so sorry hun, how sad   My reaction died down much more quickly 2nd time round. 1st one lasted for ages, but this second one has gone, just left with bruises.

Popsi - how exciting! 

Spuds - when do you start stimming?

Louise - take it easy  

Hollie - don't give up. You may get much better results with another clinic. And if you did want to go down the de route there is no waiting list in Cyprus!  

Morning everyone 
Sorry for sketchy personals, snowed under at work. Trying not to get stressed but I find my ability to handle stress goes out of the window during tx! I got very emotional reading every ones news. Started stimming last night..here we go again! Trying to sort out my intralipid and ivig drips for Monday and next Friday. 

Anna x


----------



## AoC

I'm overwhelmed right along with you, Popsi.       

Malini, still over the moon for you.  

Our follow up was quick and simple - it was a great cycle right up to the point that it wasn't anymore (did I say this already?).  Cons said there's no reason from their side not to go again, and although it's hard to say, a spontaneous pregnancy isn't impossible.  Unfortunately with our particular endo issues, BMS is.... how to put this..... no, I'm going to go straight for 'impossible' so that's not at all likely.  Lots of conflicting emotions, but it's good to put our backs to treatment and look forward.    We're planning a zero budget Valentine's Day, and dear, fab Husband came out with the suggestion of a walk around Ennerdale Water, which is were we became engaged in 1997.  He is currently awarded barrow loads of brownie points, althoug he did confess he wasn't confident it wasn't Buttermere, and was glad he remembered the right lake....


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

I am very emotional, forgive me if I write stupid things and forget something important.

Sending Lou these    

And Tropi and Veda   the 2ww is brutal and these for you too    

AOC - Your follow-up sounds...predictable.    The broken record is tedious and I hope it doesn't dampen your spirits, how can it not? I believe in you and your spirit to find a path that will make you and that dh of yours happy, but I so wish it wasn't something that took so MUCH EFFORT.

How's the mad sniffing LV?

To everyone, and you are too many, thank you for your kindness and shared celebrations.  I feel very cared for and am in good pma place again.

Popsi - TODAY is your DAY.  I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU and your DH.  Whenever you have time, strength - please tell us how it went.  Sending you love. 

And finally for Donkey.  I grieve with you - I know we all do - and hope your heavy heart lightens soon.

Malini xx

PS Hollie.  I am sorry you are where you are.  IF is lonely but when the treatments seem to fail then it is even worse.  I have been told every 'no hope', 'give up' and 'max dose' line in the book.  Don't decide yet.  Give yourself some time and then decide and feel free to rant, change your mind and be angry.  This is an awful time but it is NOT forever.  Sounds so bl**dy patronising from me, but 1 week ago I was ready to jump over the edge.


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies and Rh. 


Popsi; I'm Sooo excited for you and can't wait to hear how it goes.  

Malini;  Wooo Hoooo!        
No wonder your emotonal. You must be on cloud 9!  

Donkey; I'm so so sorry to hear about Molly.      

Louise; I'm so sorry.   How disappointing for you. Sending lots of     and     for you. x

Tropi and Veda;      


AFM; I'm a bit low at the mo. The Provera is wreaking havoc with my sense of emotional well-being and I've been turned into a grouchy . . irritable . . snappy . . . tigress. The waiting is getting unbearable and I just can't imagine that my dream will ever come true. 
Still no heating and I'm in the kitchen with the oven on full with the door open for warmth!
Sorry for the gloom.  

On a positive I've lost half a stone!  

More from me later.

Love to all. xx


----------



## Malini

Oh Leola luv.  I am sorry.  These drugs do awful things.  I remember gazing at those little BCPs thinking how is it that this tiny speck is making me smash plates.  I don't normally smash plates.  I am going insane.  The doomed thinking jag is no fun either and NOTHING makes it go away except Almond once gave me a tip.  She said when the voice  in your head tortured you with some unfounded bit of gloom, counter it with something absurdly positive.  Both are as unlikely as the other, so why couldn't the good one come true.  It doesn't make the badness go away but it would give my mind something to do.

AOC also gave me some good advice which I used to get through the weekend - now that's the morning done, how about the afternoon, okay that wasn't so blissful so let's try for a better evening and somehow time went by.

Thanks Anna  

Have you got a hot water bottle?  If so get that on your tummy and wrap a big scarf round to keep it there.  We need all that blood to head to your uterus and get this show on the road.


Malini xxx


----------



## AoC

Malini said:


> AOC also gave me some good advice which I used to get through the weekend - now that's the morning done, how about the afternoon, okay that wasn't so blissful so let's try for a better evening and somehow time went by.
> 
> Thanks Anna


   I'm very glad it helped.


----------



## kitten77

happy news for malini and popsi!!!!!     

Donkey - my heart goes out to you hun, a member of the family has gone, hard as it is now think of the good times. im so sorry for your loss, so very sorry. 

tell me about the drugs!!!!!!! im on DHEA and didnt think it was effecting me, but im VERY emotional, and VERY down, over nothing at all. its not nice is it. (plus AF is on her way im sure, so even tho i hold out for this miricle pregnancy each month, gets me down when the pains start and i know its all over, i know we dont have much of a chance....but its still a chance....but yet again not to be!)

hello to all  

brrrrrr - im cold!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kitten, you are not alone in holding out for a miracle each month.  I get disappointed when AF comes even in a month when we haven't had BMS.  This month I am not even allowed to get pg as I have just had a yellow fever jab and have to start malaria tabs soon but I know I will still be perversely disappointed when AF arrives.

I am still grinning from ear to ear about Malinis news.


----------



## Han72

Oh. My. GAAAAAHD!!!!!!! SQUUUUEEEEEEEEAAAAAL!!!!!                                                       

Maliiiiniiiiiii!!!!!  Shove over, I'm right there on  with ya hon!!!  Oh what fantastic news to see on logging in today! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and also wishing I could be a fly on the wall when you tell the family   How's DH? He must be beside himself!  And I  to King Geoff of SIRMdom, long may he prosper!       Erm... you couldn't just run me thru the protocol again could you? Just out of curiosity you understand   I mean I'd never self medicate or put pressure on my doctors to try something different or anything like that

And my lickle Popsicle, today must feel like every single Christmas and Birthday rolled into one!  I think I'd probably be driving DH bonkers by now with the excitement     I'm practically peeing my pants as it is (thank gawd for tena lady   )

Sausage - you've helped so many of us with your words of wisdom chickie-egg, dunno where we'd be without you!    So sorry the follow-up wasn't more encouraging and the BMS thing is a pain. Literally   Maybe you could improvise and do a Brookside (DIY IUI with a turkey baster )  But when you say "put our backs to treatment" do you mean you're taking a break or stopping altogether....?  Bless your DH!  Fab plan for valentine's day chick, better than getting ripped off in some restaurant that's increased it's prices by 50% just cos it's V day! 

Donks sweetie       so so sorry about your furbaby honey 

Hi Kitten - Sorry you're feeling down lovey   It might be poxy PMT but I think Ally1973 mentioned a link between DHEA and depression.  What dosage are you on hon?     

Sorry you're feeling down too Leola chick, being cold all the time certainly doesn't help! I know I'm miserable as sin when I'm cold   Dunno what to suggest? Have you got gym membership? Maybe you could leave the oven on and go and sweat in the sauna for a while to get warmed up and then come home and wrap up properly, hot water bottles, the whole bit.  Hopefully by then the oven should have warmed the place up at least a little bit and you'll be able to stay warm(ish  )

Dinna - congrats on starting stims chick!  Get ready for the stim-induced madness. You know, butter in the freezer, packaging in the cupboard and contents in the bin, getting up and going into the kitchen and then forgetting why you did that, losing your keys in an empty room.... aaaah the joys of stims   

Hi Louises - congrats on being PUPO hon     sorry you're feeling the boredom tho!  Got any good dvd's / Books /magazines? 

Wotcha Purps  how's yer bump? 

Hi Hollie - the maximum dose that most clinics give is 450iu.  You're clearly not going to overstimulate so why not ask them about the possibility of increasing the dose to eg 300 pergo and 150 Gonal for another few days and see how you get on? You could also ask about the possibility of switching from Pergo to Menopur as it seems that although their make-up is similar, they don't necessarily work in the same way. Also, a quick search on Dr Google seems to indicate that Menopur is cheaper so maybe that's an argument that might sway them to give it a go! Failing that I've also read that apparently Pergo was initially marketed as a drug which was only supposed to produce 1 follicle, but if your ovaries are resistant then surely the risk is you don't produce anything at all... so I'd def push for menopur.  If they refuse then I'd ask them on what grounds? As I say, you're clearly not going to overstim, both you and they've already put a lot of time and effort into this cycle, why not just try for another couple of days and THEN if there's no improvement they can talk about cancelling  OK they might say no, but you never know unless you try. And I wouldn't worry about upsetting them or whatever. It's your body after all and what have you got to lose if they're already talking about cancelling anyway? Why not give it a try hon?      

Steph - loving the new look list hon!  HA Poor Responders my ****!!!     We're proving them doctors wrong every single day!!!

Hey Mira - how's the brain-ache  Hope Bob's not making too much noise today!  

Hi Laura - sorry the chips are still not well   Hope you get a break soon, you must be knackered!   

Wotcha spuds! Loving the wine and choc diet!  Well if red wine is womb juice and choc helps to increase serotonin levels then it's practically fertility food innit!   

Yo KC and Anne - how's it going in Brummieland chicks?  Yow'm orlroight 

Hewo Tracey!   How's the Toy Shop going?  

Yo RC and RH   Our very own double act! How's the chipster doing in there  

Love and hugs and apologies to everyone I've missed

AFM - at least my head 's not hurting quite as badly today. I'd like to claim brain-ache like Mira but that would indicate that my brain actually gets any action which is clearly not the case!  Bit of bad news today cos looks like DH isn't going to get the lump sum payment we were hoping for to invest in his new company so he's properly panicking about money. I think everything will work itself out one way or another and there's absolutely nothing to be gained by panicking anyway but he's not listening...   Whatever, this is still our year and nothing can overshadow the fantastic things that have happened lately for the PR Posse!

xxx


----------



## hollie2

hi malini/nix

thanks for replying.  

malini - you are definetely not being patronising - you have been through a he** of alot yourself.  Congratulations. have a  healthy and enjoyable pregnancy.

Nik - thanks - I will ask them tonight when we go if they cd up the dose for a couple of days.  no harm in asking

will post tomorrow and let you what happens

thanks again


j
x


----------



## tropifruiti

Popsi - this is your day      

Have just bought Paolo Nuttini for DH for valentines day - listening to it already - so pleased it wasn't wrapped!! 
Anyway just heard pencil full of lead and the lyrics ' Nothing's gonna bring me down' as i was reading some posts and thought that was quite apt . we need to remain positive.

Anna - well done for going to your follow up session and moving on - you do need to have a break from all of this sometimes and at least you will be able to focus on your writing now that it ( the meeting) is out of the way.  You are very strong !!!

Leola is that snow heading your way yet? get another few jumpers on scarf, hat . i feel for you when your house is cold and you are feeling fed up - it seems far worse.  

Malini  still sending you  
AFM - this is the oddest   After the 'stitch of yesterday i have had dizziness  and shivering today. What is going on?? think it might be a reaction to the pessaries peut-etre? Who knows? anyway called in sick this am and said i would try and make it to lesson 4 and parents eve , however drove to friends house for lunch in the town wheer i work. She is off with a bad foot and felt dizzy went pale and then had to ring in again and then spent afternoon lounging on her sofa!! was quite pleasant as had company and i am not good on my own!!. Anyway now not at parents eve and feeling much better. is there a link??  


speak to you later
Tropi


----------



## Spuds

Hollie - I know you must be fealing cr*p but please be assured that you have all these lovely women here and RH to help you through each twist and turn - sending you loads of   and    for tonight xx

Nix     you make me giggle so much - yep the wine n choc diet is doing it for me  

KC XXXX - hows it going ? may have an ickle beer tonight ! oh am bad ! xx

Sobroody -   I'm on day 2 of the sniff - start stimming in another 5 days so just behind you honey - sending loads of love and     to you for this round - hope its our last hey xx PMA etc xxx

RC - thanks honey   

Pops - I am so excited - sitting here thinking of the hopeful chaos at your house at the min in a good way  makes me so teary xxxx

Sausage - how do you mean love ? how are you doing/fealing ? xxx been thinkin of you a lot xx

Love to all

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Quickie question - is Menopor better than Gonal f ? Im on the Gonal again but from my basic internet search seems Gonal has fsh an lh rather than just fsh .....not technically minded at all about the drugs - any idease out there ? Should I query with Dr Wren ?

Cheers girls
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## laurab

Spds think alot of PRs do better on Menopur, my clinic changed me from Gonal to menopur after my cancelled cycle.  Have you tried menopur? I actually did better on a combination of them both, I had 300 gonal and 150 menopur on my last cycle. But alot of other things where different that cycle too. So who knows.

Ahhh bum. they've pulled an entire packet of wipes all over the floor.  Think they feeling better.


----------



## Züri

Has anyone stimmed with Pergoveris? my new protocol is 150ml Pergoveris with 75ml Gonal F mixed in - so one injection. The Pergoveris needs to be mixed like Menopur but they are both vials with caps (non if the horrid glass vial things to break off)


----------



## Lilly7

Evening. x

Pops; I just checked in on your adoption journey thread and am moved to tears. I'm so glad that it went well and can't wait to hear more.  

Louise;    

Malini; Thanks for your support.   Wise words indeed and very good strategies for dealing with the gloom. Thank you for sharing. (Thanks to AOC and Almond too). 
The heating has now been fixed (thank goodness) and the house is slowly warming up. I think I'll cosy into bed very soon and read my book.  

Hi Nix. Glad that your head is somewhat better. Sorry to hear about DH's payment and hope that he stops panicking soon.
Thanks for the gym tip . x

Hi Tropi; Sorry to hear that you have all these odd symptoms. Do you think you might have a flue coming on?
Glad you managed to miss parents eve.  

Sorry Zuri, can't be of any help re meds. 

Sorry for patchy personals. Am not really with it this eve.

Love to all.

xxx


----------



## popsi

WOW WOW WOW !!! no other words can describe today.. it was an amazing amazing day xxx sorry words are not coming easy to me right now xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Pops.....tell us more or PM if you can't talk x x


----------



## popsi

ok ... well we met her today for 3 hours, she was the most adorable little baby girl ever (see biased mum already  ).. huge blue eyes and eyelashes that went above her eyebrows they were so long... well she was a little wary of us at first but soon came to me and was ok for most of the time laughing, playing and having some milk.. then DH finally won her round and she went with him .. and called him Dadda !! what a traitor LOL !!!.. she says mamma.. dadda.. hiya... ta.. calls the animals names... blows kisses etc.. and is pulling herself up and trying to walk a little.... we are totally and utterly in love and cant wait until a week today when she will be asleep in the princess bedroom in her new forever familys house xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Pops   she's sounds so adorable and amazing.. you must be playing each second over in your mind listening those magic words..mummy and dada x


----------



## purple72

Pops she is so advanced bless her!!! She sounds just adorable and she is one lucky little lady! So happy for you and DH!!! words cannot express

Nix hunny bummer about DH's lump sum, but you'll stop him worrying soon, especially when your next treatment works and he has so much else to worry about   No bump as yet except the 2 lady lumps on my chest! in fact belly is flatter than it's been in a long time but hey It's all good!

Malini still smiling when I think of you!

Zuri hunny not long now!!!

LAura love the image of your lounge covered in wet wipes, I imagine with 3 of them they get into far more than 3 times the trouble as they must encourage themselves

DH is making me burgers and chips and salad for tea! mmmmmm

Sx


----------



## laurab

Awwwww pops.


----------



## shortie66

Ohhhhh popsicle so happy for you darling        What a truly amazing day you must have had, and many many more to follow.     

Hi everyone sorry no perso's this evening beatch has finally turned up (only 4 days late so cant complain) Was so worried as i had had plan come through based on af turning up on sat/sunday, so hopefully wont change things too much.     There is a scam email going round on msn hotmail and it has deleted all my emails from the 24th jan onwards    Have had to email stepan and ask him to resend treatment plan bet he thinks im a right bimbo      Have been on the support site to have a look and loads of people have it, dont know how they access ur account but i've changed my password and settings anyway    Sorry girls im so   tonight and got such bad bellyache and not really making any sense a all am i


----------



## Kittycat104

Popsi - so lovely to hear you sounding so happy with your princess  xx


----------



## Miranda7

Ahhh, Pops - I'm so happy for you!   

LW - I think I'm posting this on the wrong thread, but what a horrible thing to happen with that dog.  

Nix - damn and blast! Is there no way of getting the money, as you believed it was promised?

Louise - OE tx is done at the Jinemed in Istanbul, but if you have DE that has to be done in Cyprus, as Turkey doesn't allow gamete donation. It's not an open weekend this weekend - I'm fairly sure it's all booked up, too. But they'll be over again soon - email them and find out. Welcome to Team PR! And you, Hollie - hello!


----------



## veda

Hello ladies.

Popsi you must be so happy. Made me have a little lump in my throat. Enjoy this feeling. 

Malini did u get any symptoms in the 2ww? Iv got none and i know its normal but am just wondering if u had\have any? I seem to remember having lots of saliva last time but nothing this time so not feeling hopeful.

Hi to everyone else.

V


----------



## Spuds

Pops      Im sooooo happy for you - dh and that gorgeous princess who has found her mum n dad & home at last xxxxx

Laurab - thanks for the msge love - Im going to challenge Dr Wren (fealing brave - cant afford to take any risks this cycle - well any etc - thanks love - pleased the 'peas' are back to antics )

KC - you always make sense to me   

Spuds
xx


----------



## aracena

Hello

I hope it is ok to post on here - I've kept a diary before but not really contributed much to other threads but I'm at the end of my tether and really need to talk!

I suppose I am now officially a poor responder - 1st IVF on LP with puregon I got 11 follies, 8 eggs, 5 mature and 4 fertilised - 2 average quality 3 day embies transferred - bfn. 

I've just had ET on my 2nd cycle which has been a disaster...the consultant said he'd change the protocol as I hadn't responded very well on the first. So this time I did SP with 450iu of menopur - stimmed for 8 days only and had 8 eggs collected. 4 were immature and of the 4 mature only one fertilised normally. This was transferred today (day 2) but it hadn't divided yet - the embryologist said she thought it was probably about to but it was rather slow. I've been googling for hours but I can't find any examples of people who've gone ahead to ET with a one cell embryo! I'm assuming there is no hope at all for this embie.

So - has anyone ever heard of a one cell embryo transfer before? Also, do you think they did EC to soon? Although I had quite a few follies, the fact that so many were immature suggests it might have been - or is that just me looking for someone to blame?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts - sorry for gatecrashing!

Aracena


----------



## Züri

wow Pops she sounds gorgeous. I can't imagine how overwhelmingly happy you must be feeling - keep the stories coming, they aer very inspiring xx


----------



## lucky_mum

Pops - soooooo happy for you  she sounds so wonderful  - what an amazing day this must have been for you    I agree with Zuri - keep the descriptions coming, we are gobbling them up! 

Veda - try not to worry too much about symptoms (I know, I know!  ) - I had symptoms on virtually all of my negative cycles and none whatsoever on my last, positive cycle, apart from some light AF pains the night before testing - good luck hon!   

Aracena - welcome but I don't think you are at all a poor responder  - 8 eggs is beyond most PR's dreams, as many girls on this thread struggle to get 2 or 3! but I can understand how disappointed you feel  and really hope that your little one-cell embryo is dividing inside you as we speak and will go on to be a BFP   

I agree that it sounds as if your cycle was mismanaged/EC may have been a bit early, and you need to talk this through at your follow-up (though hope you won't need to!  ) - do you know how big the lead follicle was on your last scan? as that may have made them go early if it was getting very large, though I think some clinics would have sacrificed the egg in the largest follicle to let the others catch up. Are you NHS or private? Do you have any MF problems - maybe ICSI may help with your fertilisation rate? Good luck and let us know what happens 

Sorry for no more personals but need bed, had a lovely day today out with my Mum, DH and little V - was lots of fun but sooooo tired now!

Think  !

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Quickly because I am out soon for acu and trying to convince Mr Gorgy to give me Intralipids.

But I couldn't read and dash without saying Popsi - the lump in my throat has made me  but happy tears. I am SO DELIGHTED for you. I love your words and the strength of your feelings leaps off the page. She sounds an angel and I am so excited for you to be together FOREVER. Congrats.

Veda - No symptoms. Breast tenderness disappeared, maybe a flutter here and there in my belly but I bet that was my bowel  and no taste in my mouth. A little stitch around my ovaries, but that's not unusual for me pms time. No nausea - still none. I was tired but then whenever I am stressed I take to my bed. I do believe now that no symptoms can be just fine. 

Tropi - Sorry you got that reaction. Well done for looking after yourself. 

Lou - 

Nix - Your very special reaction means a whole lot to me. PM me your email address and I'll send my SIRM gumph to you. And to anyone who wants it. That's rubbish about the money but I like your attitude. You have clearly done some very effective PMA work. 

Tracey - Darling woman, when do you go to Africa? How's the fridge?

ASB - Sending you loads of these    for this being THE cycle. You've done so much different that I feel very positive about this being a new page.

Aracena - Sorry you've had a rough ride. For you 

I know it is a thorny issue to get into what one doctor says about protocol to another but I will share what Dr Sher thinks about menopur and fragile eggs. In sketch - and I can send his paperwork which is more thorough or check out www.ivfauthority.com - he doesn't like products for stimming with LH in them because he worries about the link between LH and testosterone causing poor quality eggs. He uses cetrotide (ganirelix) before he starts stimming to remove LH from the system, stims with a pure FSH product and then adds a little pure LH after some stim days to ripen the eggs (with the cetrotide running alongside stims). He is controversial and flawed and I am clearly biased.

I've missed loads of you but I have to get in the shower and get going. Hello to you all.

M xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - you really make me laugh...tenna lady   Your  description of what its like being on stimms is spot on. Mind you my dh does that all the time (puts empty packets/milk cartons back in the fridge)..what's his excuse? SOrry about the money...bummer, butylike the others loving your attitude.

Popsi- your post has made me cry (in a good way...not good in an open plan office though!). I am so happy for you. She sounds perfect! 

Aracena - sound like you had a similar response to me. I had 4 embies on the lp and none on the sp (1 fert arrested). I am back on the lp, but have read Malini's thread with interest as I will be on Menapur. 

Malini - when will you have your first scan? Are you seeing Mr G too then? 

Got to dash to a meeting
laters! 
x


----------



## Malini

Anna - I need a top of Intralipids and Paul Armstrong is away, so have to see Dr G.  I see Trevor Wing mostly as I like him a lot but he doesn't do IL yet.  Scan isn't til week after next and a long queue of meds are enjoying - it seems - telling me that my beta is still low all things considered.  Sigh.

I am subscribing to what Donkey said about 'normals' and not knowing til 12 wks.  I can't handle too much more on the monitoring side. It just stresses me out and makes me feel powerless.

Don't read too much into my menopur words please.  They are just the thoughts of one person, and I really don't want it to worry you.  Plenty of women have joy with menopur and I am   you are one of them.  

Really heading out now.  M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi I'm back from Stockholm but still rushed off my feet so will have to  be a quick one.

RC thanks for passing on my message to Malini

malini - whooooo hoooooooooooo, so happy for you, enjoy every second

popsi - your meeting sounds just perfect  

AFM, got a letter from CARE yesterday    , they had received my blood tests results and were writing to advise me that the only treatment they will be able to offer us is DE    , bl00dy h3ll they could at least have waited until we went for our consultation.

Sorry not had time to read back fully, sending     to the 2WW'ers.


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - sorry about that hun   Will you still see them to test your immunes. If not and you still want your immunes testing you may want to go to Mr Gorgy in london. He will treat you regardless of were you cycle 

Malini - don't listen to them! My gp told me about a lady who's hcg is always really low in the early stages but pops out healthy babies. 

Finally managed to sort out intralipids & ivig through [email protected] next week (Monday & Friday). All the drugs are arriving tomorrow...phew! 

Anna x


----------



## kitten77

can i ask? what are Intralipids?


----------



## purple72

Driver hunny,

We've all (well most of us) had that speech, so sorry it came in letter form, but all it means is they are not experienced enough with PR's or are too scared of their stats! Time to think of another clinic that's all sweetie!   

Malini sweetie, I never knew my HCG just kept peeing on sticks and bought a double pack of the digital ones and did them a week apart in the hopes that it went from 2-3 weeks pregnant to 3+ which it did. Good luck with the search for Intralipids, I'm sure you'll get what you want as you are a determined lady    Oh and only 70-80% of people have M/S or any other symptoms, that means 20-30 people in every hundred do not! Which means that it's not unusual to not feel sick! IMHO it's just lucky!   I have a colleague who is 29 weeks pregnant and apart from getting bigger she has had NO symptoms! 

Anna, all go now hunny with drugs arriving tomorrow so many about to start cycling This is definately the year of the PR's xxx

Kate glad the witch finally arrived, she Never plays ball does she!

Hello to everyone else thinking of you all xx


----------



## fishface

Just popping in to say to Pops how fantastic the news is, you must be on cloud nine - you deserve it hun  

Congratulations Malini  

Right, who's next  

 to everyone!!!!


----------



## popsi

well just got back from day 2 intros and it was even more magical.. i have updated my thread so wont bore you all with the details, other than to say we are totally and utterly in love with her now.. and as we were leaving she did not want to leave me and wanted to give daddy lots and lots of kisses   ... 

ladies.. i have had a pm of driver and we are totally overwhelmed by the fact you have collected to buy us a gift, i read the PM and burst into tears and sobbed !! .. i feel totally privelaged to know you all and am eternally grateful for your support, and you kindess i am not starting to     again.. xxxxx 

driver will pm you darling, 

again thank you thank you thank you from the bottom of our hearts

see you later xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Pops, I have been enjoying your adoption journey thread.  I am so pleased for you and DH  

Malini.  I had not a single symptom when I had my beautiful boys.  

Driver, how can they say something like that in a letter  

Nix. Sorry DH didn't get his lump sum, does it mean he will never get it?

Aracena.  Sorry I can't really help with any real knowledge, but think about the fact that all embies start as 1 cell, I hope yours is now dividing nicely.  

Have to go, DH wants his laptop back, mine is kaput at the moment.  Hoping a nice IT guy at work wil sort it for me.

Back later, I hope


----------



## Donkey

Malini and popsi I am so, so, so happy and excited for you both!!!  You're dreams are coming true!  Enjoy every moment you both deserve it.

I just wanted to say thank you to you all for your kind, supportive words about Molly.  despite all your own worries you have taken time to comfort me (and I have shared your messages with dh).  It means a lot.

I am very tired...AF has arrived again only 2WEEKS   since the last one, I think it must be the zoladex  

Love and hugs to you all
xxxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all.

Just a quick one as I've an early start for my Jinni appt tomorrow and need to get organized. I'm not really sure what to expect.  

   for the 2ww ladies. x

Pops; So happy that you had such a magical day.  

Hi and  for everyone else. x


----------



## Spuds

Pops        so happy for you my love -  I keep flippin crying  mega happy tears though !! xxxx

Leola - good luck honey - loads have been to the Jinny here Im sure someone will be along to help you xxxx

Aracenia - agree with Mal - sounds like you have had a rough ride but pick it up with your consultant though praying that you dont need to    sending some of these love  

Mal - thanks for your thoughts on menopor - it really helps to get different perspectives on this hun - sending zillions of   

Off for my small glass of wine post 'sniff' - fealing weirdly dignified that on a Thursday I am being well behaved 

Love to you all
Spuds


----------



## veda

hello

well girls still no symptoms/changes to report. how are you doing tropi?
im watching 8 boys and wanting a girl on ch 4 and want to kill all the stupid insensitive women particulary the one who said after 4 boys and no girl she associates this loss with infertility!!!!  wtf!!!!
think im going to have to turn it over. and now theres a silly one crying cause shes having another boy!!

this 2ww is bringing out the aggresive side in me. 

leola good luck for tom. hope they give you some good positive news.

spuds happy sniffing!

popsi what a fabulous week. im sure you cannot wait until shes home.

pop in later

v


----------



## aracena

Thank you all for your good wishes and advice. 

Thanks for posting the link Malini - an interesting read! I will try to find out more...

Stephjoy - I think the lead follicle was already 21mm at the last scan which is why they went for EC so soon but I still think another day might have made a small difference. I have to go privately as I am incredibly lucky to already have a DS so am thinking of trying a different clinic for our next go - they are all very nice at my clinic but you want more than niceness when you're paying so much! If I get the same poor result of only one poor quality embie at the next clinic then I'll know for sure it's me and not the clinic!

sobroody1 - do let me now how you get on with menopur this time - I did respond quite well really - it was just the quality of the eggs were very poor.

Thanks for all being so welcoming.


----------



## tropifruiti

Veda- am doing fine - no symptoms to report today - thank goodness- had a look at some of the other threads and discovered that the dizziness etc had also been mentioned as a reaction to the pessaries. Glad it has all settled down now thank goodness.
what did they give you as your test date - i am sure that it should be 2 weeks after ET which is later than the time they gave me . Will have to check it out. Anyway coming up to Edinburgh next weekend   so might hold off the testing til after the weekend.

aracena 
welcome. My clinic informed me that they often do 1 or even 2 day transfers with single embies so i was expecting to be called in but the embryologist said she wanted to wait to see how it developed so it could just be standard protocol at your clinic.

Popsi - how exciting these stories are getting better and better.  

Driver - how cruel. But i do believe they don't think. I ended up binning a letter i was suppposed to take to my drs saying that De was the only way forward  and then just turned up on their door and said i am not giving up yet.( the fact they still had my money may have been part of that) This time they have been far more understanding.

hello to all the other girlies and RH  
keep falling asleep in front of the tv and missing all the crucial bits of the crime shows- thank goodness for live tv record - i have now understood the plot!!!


----------



## wishy-washy

Evening all,  

I haven’t been able to get online much since the weekend and it has taken me a while to read through all the posts and now I’ve forgotten what’s going on with whom, therefore only a few personals. 

I have to say a big congratulations to Malini, I’m so happy for you     

And Popsi, your little princess sounds adorable and has obviously taken a shine to you and your DH. 
Donkey – I’m sorry you had to say goodbye to Molly. 

Lots of     to the 2WW’s – veda, Trupi & Lousie (have I missed anyone?)

Lots of luck to all those starting treatment, sniffing, having appointments and preparing from treatment. 

And   Hello to the new posters. 

Driver – How awful to get that letter from Care  , I was hoping that Care Notts would take me on as a PR when my current clinic turns me down (they decided on Tuesday but I haven’t heard the outcome yet). I do hope they have a change of heart when you have your appointment. 

I’ve had my AMH, FSH, LH and Oestradoil tests done. I should have rung up last Friday to get the results but have been too scared. Rang today and got them but they weren’t what I was hoping for. My FSH has risen from 6 to 11.8 and my AMH came back as 2.13 which the nurse said indicated low fertility. I was really hoping that these results would prove the doctors wrong. Apparently there is a letter in the post but I think they will have decided against treating me anymore and so will refer me to Care. 

What can make your FSH rise and how can I make it come down again? It has gone from 6 -11.8 in a year. Is this normal? I had the blood tests done a month after my last cancelled IVF cycle. Could the IVF drugs still be effecting the blood tests? 

Grr just when I had managed to get myself back into and happy positive place, now I’m back to feeling like I want to go and find a hole to hide in. Sorry to be so depressing I’ll try and share some of my PMA with you when I get it back again, which I know I will.


----------



## Spuds

Ah wishy washy    dont take the numbers to heart hun - know its difficult xx

Spuds


----------



## Malini

Driver - I am in a rage for you. I am so tired of the insensitive crap we have to deal with. Dr G told me y'day that my low betas probably meant I would have an ampty sac at my first scan. Thanks, you just told me something I can do nothing about. I felt he said it because he wanted me to take his advice about immunes and not my doc in the US. He then rubbished my protocol in the US. I wanted to scream but I needed intralipids and had to get what I wanted. Having said that he isn't unfriendly or not nice, just like all of these docs - sure of their own minds and not open to anything else.

My next IL batch have come in the mail, so if I need them again I will get [email protected] to do it. Please share how you sorted this ASB. Thank you. So pleased you have got the logisitics sorted for yourself.

Driver - Please consider doing a free consult with Dr T at SIRM in NYC. Please. I know the US seems a hassle but the care there is more thorough, compassionate and sensible then anything I have had here and I have been at a private and an NHS clinic in the UK plus seen 3 other IVF specialists for consults.

Someone asked about IL, it is fat (literally!) in a drip bag that somehow works to dampen NK cell activity but they don't exactly know how and the evidence is mostly anecdotal. Again see www.ivfauthority.com It is being dubbed as an alternative or an addition to IVIG. All controversial.

Thanks Tracey for your comfort about symptoms. And you too Purple. And your story ASB about low betas helps also.

I am leaving London and heading to the Peaks next week (that's where my home is). I will be away from the docs and they can all just leave me to luxuriate in the miracle that I MAY have a life inside me. How hard is it for these people not to see that that alone is very IMPORTANT. If a terrible outcome awaits me well then it does ... I really hope this rant isn't upsetting to anyone. I know I am fortunate.

Thanks to all those who have come on here to congratulate me. I so appreciate it.

Donkey - I hope that AF isn't too horrid, after only 2 weeks. That's unfair!

Finally for Popsi. HURRAH. Please tell me how to find your thread. I am dense. I don't want to miss a detail. Your story is so full of hope and love. It makes me feel like anything is possible.

Morning all.

M xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV.

Hi WishyWashy. Sorry your numbers weren't what you wished for but don't forget we laugh in the face of numbers around these parts!! Just take heart that there have been a run of BFPs from ladies with  numbers similar to yours so don't give up. 

My first FSH was about 11 I think and I started acupuncture regularly and it's been between 6-8 ever since DHEA is also supposed to raise your AMH according to CHR. 

The most important thing is to find a clinic that's not too fussed about the numbers. Lister springs to mind as does Jinamed in Turkey if you fancy a hol too! 

Big smiles
LadyVerte xx


----------



## Miranda7

Wishy Washy - your FSH fluctuates, and is possibly high because of the drugs and stress. Is the AMH measured in pmol or ng/L?


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - popsi's story is here:-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165856.810
I have everything crossed that your levels are rising   

Thank you for your kind words (and everyone else as well) do you know I didn't even really flinch when I read the letter from CARE, just annoyed as I hadn't even said I wanted full IVF treatment there it was more to see whether to get immunes done and maybe do a Natural cycle.....maybe they think that by writing to me first it will soften the blow when we go in for our consult as we will have had time to digest it. I have sent off the initial questionairre to the Dogus re a tandem cycle  They said there is no wait is that true?

   to our PUPO ladies

Has anyone heard from LJ? Is she doing OK?


----------



## laurab

Driver - I'm so sorry about the letter.... really crap to have it in writing. Although I'd love to have it in writing then I could send that letter back with a piccy of my chippers attatched.  I was told the same along with loads of us who have gone on to prove them wrong. Still Sh!t though.   I'm really surprised at CARE, they were nice when I met them and even wih my cancelled cycle they seemed reasonably happy to take me on..... but maybe they have got bigger over the last few years and have plenty of business and want to look after there stats.

Wishy washy - You bloods are actually better than mine! They really are just numbers.  

Pops - Hope you having a nice day pushing that bub of your around the shops! I bet you buy her a cute ted while your out!!


----------



## Han72

Bonjour a toutes!  Can't stop, the outlaw is coming so I need to clean the place up before the inspection 

Just a quickie - Zuri, I posted a little bit of info about Pergowotsit just before you asked cos Hollie2  said she'd been on it.. can't post a link just now but if you go to my profile and view my last posts it should be near the top 

Arecena - sounds like you were triggered too early and furthermore there was nothing wrong with your initial response, 11 eggs is fab so no idea why your cons decided to change protocols  . But as long as you have something to tfr you're still in with a chance so stay  lovey! 

Malini - sorry Gorgy was such a [email protected]!    How DARE he rubbish the protocol that got you pregnant? Seriously these professionals need to learn how to get over their egos and stop rubbishing their collegues and undermining our confidence!  Will PM you me deets in a bit chick 

Driver - extra slaps for Care, how can they make a decision like that without even attempting a cycle?! 

Pops - I can feel the JOY!!!   

AFM - well I'm aghast. I've often said that thing in France make no sense and that the bureaucracy is a flipping nightmare but today's experience takes the biscuit!  DH went to talk to someone to find out why his application for the lump sum payment had been rejected, after 5 months of form filling and waiting for responses to phone calls, letters etc.  They said that the application was rejected because of where we're based, in the Ile de France (Parisian) region. I thought maybe it's cos they want to encourage people to set up elsewhere which, although annoying, would make sense.  But no, apparently the problem is that the request needs to be ratified by "an organisation" and each region of France has it's own organisation... except the IdF region.  So if you live in the ile de France, you can apply for the funding but the application gets rejected automatically because the organisation which is supposed to ratify it doesn't exist!    This tiny but rather important fact isn't mentioned anywhere on any of the paperwork we've slaved over and even the bloke at the benefits office couldn't explain it. You couldn't make it up  

xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver 225

I am so sorry about the letter from Care, I had the very same experience last year at Hammersmith with Dr Trew. Basically he told me my test results and said see you later.
This was before I even knew what fsh/amh levels meant. And it was late Friday afternoon, so couldn’t even speak to anybody else about it. I was so devastated, the pain was unbearable. (As we all know when we get “the news”
However I did go on to conceive naturally myself (ended in miscarraige though) 
I have just had my consultation with Dr Yau Thum at the Lister. He was really good. I told him I could afford either IUI at the Lister or IVF abroad. He said immediately to go abroad as IVF would give me more chance. Also with regards to the immunology, he said that he thought that my issues were likely to be egg quality and that this was causing the main problem. He basically made the point that if I were to spend XX amount on all of the tests that may be recommended , I would be better off to use the money on another round of IVF. He said if we could afford all of the testing (NK cells et al) he is quite happy to treat me if necessary. He is the NK cell /immunology specialist at the Lister – it may be worth making an appointment to see him. I found him to be very straightforward and honest without being too negative, which is just what you need. 
Don’t give up. It is your money and if you want to have another shot with your own eggs do it. That is what I am planning, although have an ultrasound with Jinemed consultants tomorrow – hoping that there will be some follicles (bollicles!) there. Will let you know I how get on.


----------



## Malini

I have just blubbered my way through Popsi's thread - thank you Driver - and wow what a story.  So special and it couldn't have happened to better people.  Yeah, my motto is true: 'Good things can happen".

Driver, how was the counselling session?  I am thinking of starting again myself as my nerves are shot.  Hope it was helpful and not too hard.  When I started I just cried for the hour.  Thanks for your good wishes

SiobhanG - I like your attitude.  Trew's sidekick Lavery sent me packing too.   It is your dream and your life and you have to follow what feels right.

Nix - You're too funny but that story about the money, mon dieu.  I would have had to kill someone.  Good grief is there no let up in the madness.

Laura - I like your response to Care.  Exactly.  Your trio are such an inspiration, not to mention you for keeping them in motion!

Happy news from me is that level is now 500.3 and was 160.3 on Tuesday, so more than double.  No more testing.  I am going to try and chill and do something other than analyse every twinge, negative comment and generally get my head out of my ****.

Thank you ALL for holding my hand.

Malini xx


----------



## hollie2

hi

had posted the other day about treatment might be getting cancelled

well, 2nd attempt of ivf got cancelled wednesday night as i was not responding to injections - only one follicle and that was only at 9 (day 10 of stimming) and endometrium was not thickening at all.

cant believe it - had expected it on wednesday but to actually hear that it is being cancelled by them makes it all more real.  cant stop thinking about it and how unfair it all is

so looks like that is the end of the road for ivf apart from the fact consultant advised not to try again cdnt afford it anyway.  he did speak about DE again and going abroad etc but again finances and not 100% about it.

think the only option is adoption

Sorry, dont know how to add on bit at moment with history of tx

x


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - your levels are fab  , you are pregnant, has it sunk in yet  ? Counselling isn't for me I don't think (though I did cry more than I think I have ever done) all day at work people kept asking if I was Ok as the red rims to my eyes took a full day to go back to normal  , one thing she said that did make sense to me is that it is a grieving process that has no end that we are going through, when someone dies you grieve and the upset is bigger but you know that that is the end and you can move on, with IF it is a monthly process and we grieve afresh with every AF that shows it's head, doesn't make it any easier to take but at least i think i have convinced DH that I am not going insane  , I have not made another appointment  

Laura - shall I take the triplets with me on the 15th?

Hollie -  

Ok ladies advise please, 1 early miscarriage and 2 failed cycles with OK quality embryo's too soon for immunes am I wasting my money? Finally got the results from Leeds of the thrombophilia screening and that was all normal (I think), WWYD?


----------



## Han72

Hollie hon           So sorry sweetie   

Driver - I'd def do the immune testing. I know it's expensive but I really think it's worth it just to rule out any issues... 

Malini - sent you several Pms (sorry am having a funny 5 minutes   ) but FAAAAAAB re the HCG!

Love and hugs to all, again sorry no more persos but I really must get on with the poxy housework 

xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Malini - so glad to hear your news re beta levels.   

Veda - I saw that awful women from Cutting Edge on This Morning - saved me from watching the documentary as she was really annoying with Phil and Holly

Tropifruti - I will be very impressed if you manage to hold off testing til after the weekend.  My DH is away on my OTD - not sure I will be able to resist testing before he comes back

Wishy - washy - I have read on here somewhere about someone who managed to get their FSH right down.  If I manage to track down the link, will post it for you.  Think she did it with Zita West.  AMH is supposed to be pretty consistent, but have seen plenty of people on here with fluctuating results.  

Driver - I am thinking of a tandem cycle if this one doesn't work out.  Did you just email the clinic to get the info?  I am outraged too about the other clinic.  How can they treat us like this?  I know we have all had to get tough to cope with all this IF [email protected] but it would still be nice to be treated with a bit of compassion at times!  Can't help on the immune tests really other than to say, if you can afford it, it might be good to know whether that is going to be an issue for you or not

Siobhan - best of luck with the scan tomorrow 

Hollie - so sorry you are having a hard time of it and that this cycle hasn't worked out.  I hope there are happier times ahead for you.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - day 3 of 2ww.  Feeling OK really as still quite enjoying the time off work and the 2ww panic hasn;t set in yet.  I think its also a result of doing IUI - the odds are so much slimmer that I really haven't got my hopes up at all and have already kind of resigned myself to a BFN.  Glad to see some sunshine today - went and had a nice walk in the park and enjoyed not feeling cold for the first time in ages.

Louise x


----------



## laurab

malini - Great news!!! So youwaiting for a 12 week scan!!! You are patient!

Driver - Good idea... when are you picking them up??   You can mention to them too that they were made out of embies that they would have prob chucked in bin too!  Your still going for your consult then? I'd personally tell em to stick it somewhere smelly.   

Veda - I loved your rant about the 8 boys prog.... can you beleive there was once a woman posting on the Jinny thread who was having PGD for getting a girl.  How insensitive to be posting on a IF board!! Stupid woman.

Louise- The madness will arrive soon I promise!


----------



## SiobhanG

Hollie – just had to reply to you. I am so sorry your treatment has been cancelled. I really don’t think you should give up just yet, it is all so expensive I know. You don’t say how your AMH is measured.
But the one good thing you have on your side is your age. Compared to me you are a spring chicken. (I’m 3  Perhaps you could look into going abroad (Jinemed Turkey?) as it works out much cheaper. Hang on!
Driver – I am in exactly the same boat now, because even though my main problem is the lack and quality of eggs, I do want to rule out anything else (which may be an issue if we have to go the doner route) Dr Thum did say it is good to tick off the boxes – if you can financially afford it, but you have to be sensible as well. We personally may do the Nk-cells test at the Lister, but won’t do (for now!) the full tests at Dr Gorgy’s clinic.
Malini – thanks for your support about Dr Trew, I could write an essay on how badly I was treated at Hammersmtih (the private section, not the NHS).


----------



## H&amp;P

laurab said:


> Your still going for your consult then? I'd personally tell em to stick it somewhere smelly.


 only going cos they are the closest place to me that do immune testing and I think  I want to rule that out before another cycle......oh I just don't know what to do.......I used to be very decisive...not sure what happened...

Hey where's RC & RH disappeared off to?


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Driver... everyone else..  

sorry ive not posted on this board for like yonks...but ive wanted to do my third and final cycle withought obsessing on FF if you understand.... TBH sick 2 sh*t of it all, the way it controls your life, the "proffesionals".. the highs and lows and tbh i still feel very niave on IF and like i have no real contributions to make to people on the boards that want knowledge... Anyway, now i do, for Driver at least..  (i hope)..
I have my tx ar Care... 2 failed (3rd about 2) but very very fortunately have a 2yo (conceived nat)... at my last reveiw with my 2yo sat on my knee.... purely because i had been a poor responder the Dr voiced that DE was probably going to be the only option for me...  Now dont take me wrongly, i thiank DE is fantastic, i have qualms whatsoever, but what got me was why the bloomin heck wasnt they offering other protocls, drugs, etc etc, when only 2.5yrs ago i was expecting, .... i dont really no what im trying to say but maybe you will... well i certainly thought under the circumstances, very insensitive, very cruel ,, but amazed my how they seem to thing DE is the answer to our prayers.. It is theres obviously as the figures speak for themselves, but at least have the whatever the word is to try try try everything else to give you your bio child ...

I did go on to do another cycle with them, changed drugs (at my req) and they tweaked my protocol, and although certain things made me raise my eyebrows i did find my consultant willing to work with my suggestions, fears etc... anyway, i had the best(till et) cycle... got 4 mature eggs... all fertilised, all started dividing, was thriilled of the prospect of frosties, only to be told at ET 2 had arrested and there wasnt much hope for the 2 they transfered... , yeh cheers for the hope eh!!..


Anyway, not really sure of my point, but dont give up.... 

Must also say RC/RH... Im so very very pleased thsat turkey came ur trumps for you both.... really wishing you both the best XXXX



Luv Sammeee XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - so sorry, Mr G should have kept his opinions to himself!     Re [email protected] got Mr G to fax over a prescription, paid and then a nurse called to confirm the time she would be arriving. If you have IL already just call them up and see if they will sort out the nurse. PM me if you need the number.
Your levels are doing REALLY well. Your lo WILL be fine. Have you done a hpt just for the thrill of seeing two line?  

Kitten - as Malini said intralipids are soybean oil and eggwhites. Some how they are meant to calm down natural killer cells. You are prescribed this depending on results from immune testing.

Driver - The beer book recommends immune testing after 1 failed cycle or miscarriage (I think) so with your history I would not hesitate. I am kicking myself that I did not get tested much earlier. Driver just check, because I don't think CARE will treat you for immunes if you cycle else where ie you do a tandem cycle. Might be worth going straight to London...no wait. The immunes doc in CARE has drastically lowered the steroids he prescribes as he's worried about swine flu. I am on 25mg, he has bought the dose down to 5mg...that would do nothing in most cases...personally I think its nuts. Tell me to but out but just want you to be aware. Have you checked out the immune thread? There is also a yahoo immunology thread which is interesting as you have ladies chatting about their treatment from all over the world. 

Veda - that woman..what an ungrateful cow   

Popsi - will check out your thread...was trying to find it ...thanks for posting Driver.

Hollie - sorry your tx was cancelled  

Nix - that is just NUTS!  

Not heard from LJ in a while..hope she is ok 

Hi Laura, Siobhan, Louise, Heaps, Siobhan, Mir, Wishy Washy, Spuds, Aracena, Donkey, Tracey, Sammee and anyone I've missed 

I'm on day 4 of stimms, feel tired, emotional, headachey...the usual. Fighting a cold and sore throat which I'm not happy about especially as I start on steroids tomorrow. I am making fresh juice and trying to eat as well as possible. IVIG & IL drugs have arrived and 1st nurse has confirmed she's comming 1pm Monday. Had accupuncture and she was very happy with my pulse..for a change. Had LOADS of needles, ankles, tummy, hands and head. 

Off to make tea..managed to get some beautiful red snapper...stuffing it with thai herbs/spices, baking and serving with a thai veg curry and rice...pretty healthy and jummy. Shame I can't have a nice glass of sav blanc to wash it down! 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Sorry girls - leggin it out tonight for thai dinner yum yum 

Had to say to Wishy Washy though - dont give up love - see my ticker thing at the bottom re amh - I did accupuncture at Zita West and that with a change of job/attitude/diet bit of exercise chucked in did wonders xxxx - if you need any help drop me a pm xx

Nix - France - Beurocracy - Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!    hope you pass outlaw inspection  

Mal     and stuff n nonsense to professional egos  

Spuds the Sniffer 
xx


----------



## mag108

Sobroody! You are on your way! Good luck with it hun. It's no wonder you are feeing a bit under the weather. Sending you a big hug.

Malini: I am totally gobsmacked! How totally unprofessional and totally insensitive of Dr. G!  Totally unescessary. Has he got a Chrystal ball under that table of his?My goodness! Your levels are up again, fab fab news

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

xxx to you and us women (you most of all) know whats going down!

Nix: that's just crazzzzzzzzzzy!

Driver: I think Dr Beer says after 2 failed attempts IVF and also after 2 m/c.
Personally, if you can afford it, I think it's best eliminate whatever problems there might be. Wish I'd know and done more about it earlier. And I would go to Dr G (he uses IVIG and I dont think Care do)

xxxx to everyone.
My neighbours (semi d) have just had a baby.


----------



## laurab

STOP TALKING ABOUT THAI FOOD!!!!!!    I love thai.... mmmmmmm

SAmmi - If it helps one of my babie was a 5 cell day 3 fragmented embie.  Its not over yet.  IF this doesn't work maybe DHEA?


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all,

Malini, I'm so glad to hear about your beta  . But how horrible what you had to endure from Dr G!  

AnnaSB    
What kind of juices have you been making? I'm off to juice Apple and Spinach, and blend it up with some Avocado in a minute.  x

Hollie;    

Louise;    

Driver, Sorry about the letter.  

Wishy;    

Tropi    

Veda    

Hi LadyVerte, Miranda, Laurab, Nix, Siobhan, Heaps, Sammee, Mag, Spuds, and anyone else who's around.  x

Just back from my Jinny Appointment . . . 12 hour round trip to London and back and I'm shattered!!! Not really sure what to make of it all.

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oo, tell more Leola! What's on your mind? A few of us could help as we've been. Who did you see?


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Just thought i'd better drop in and say hi   Very   at the mo as dont always get chance to keep up with things so manic at cafe and cycle coming up.

Hope everyone is as ok as can be, i know a few of us are down at the mo so         to all of you.

Will try and do better the weekend i promise


----------



## laurab

We'll forgive you Katie..  

Oh Leola.... do tell...


----------



## shortie66

Heehee thanx laura sweetie    will do you a free sarnie when ur up in the sunny midlands    

Has anyone noticed it is starting to stay lighter for slightly longer, and my snowdrops are coming through, and i have a little purple flower and yellow flower in the garden (probably weeds but who cares ) and and and the sun was shining today. Oh how excited i am thats winter is almost over


----------



## Sammeee

Laurab... Woweee... why the hell dont the embryologists then give you hope??.. they told me i had less chance than no chance.. in fact more chance of winning euro millions... !...  I would love to go back to Care with a BFP.. and tell that lady (im being polite) embryologist that my no hoper had done us proud....     ..... Whats DHEA??...  is it to do with fish oils or something like??...
Im reluctantly (for me that is) finding myself thinking more and more about ther option of DE, but the questions it pulls up in my mind are relentless, theres so many hundreds of things to consider and on so many levels, i certainly feel that these very real concerns need addressing, so am actually quite amazed the way the people we trust in helping us pass this around as a solution like giving sugar to a donkey.... 

Sobroody.... Good luck hun, after ur awful end to last year, you deserve it!!... hope u grow some superb follies XX

Leola... i would love to hear about ur meeting in London with Jinny... I saw it on their website the other day and was extremely interested, but was too short notice for me to make travel plans.. x

Driver.. I have the Dr. Beer book gathering dust... if you want it its yours... just let me no where to send it X

Katie C.. sive noticed the daffodil stems sprouting in my front garden... I love daffs... theyreally brighten my day... X


Right im off to get my jammies on and  veg.....


XX


----------



## shortie66

Sammeee       for you sweetheart      I love daffodils too, just have a habit of calling them daffoldildo's


----------



## laurab

Katie!!! dafodildos!!  

Yup was still light here at 5! Fantastic.

Samee a embie is a chance... 2 embies is 2 chances.  IF this doesn't work change clinincs. DHEA is a tablet that iproves egg quality... not really sure what it is! Cheap as chips and has got quite a few off us babies.    If your thinking of DE there are lots of ladies who are going/ gone through that and will answer your q's.


----------



## Lilly7

Miri and Laura.

I saw Dr Munip. He did an AFC and saw only 1 on my right ovary   which is less than the 2 my clinic here said they saw last week! (the screen Dr M used was tiny about 1/4 of the size of the one used for my last scan). 
I have a cyst on my left ovary probably left over from my cancelled cycle in the autumn and Dr Munip said that he would put me on the pill for 1 or 2 months prior to treatment which would hopefully get rid of it.
I asked him about the ESHRE findings that taking the BCP before tx reduces changes of successs and he confirmed that this is so (1 in 16 chance of it effecting negatively). However if the cyst is gone, it may allow a follicle to develop there instead so he thinks it's worth me taking it for this reason!?
He said that from my AFC it indicates that there is the possibility for 2/ 3 decent follicles max. I feel quite upset and hopeless about it all. 
Am now fed up with my clinic here (yet again) as they didn't do anything about the cyst and so from what was said today, it seems that my left ovary can be written off for my upcoming NHS cycle.
Did either of you have lousy AFC's?

My last recent FSH was 5.8, but Dr Munip said that I should have another blood test as he expects it to be over 10 by now from my AFC!?   He also wants to see day 2 tests for Prolactin? And Thyroid. Not sure if these are things my clinic here would have tested for already or not and am not sure how they effect things!?

Any thoughts would be appreciated. xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hum. My FSH was low too, and my AFC, so I was in a similar position, though my AMH showed I did indeed have diminished reserve. Have you been on DHEA?

When your last clinic said there were two AFs did they point out the cyst as well?

Frankly, if I were you I would put all of it out of my mind and stop guessing, and throw myself into a high-stims cycle and... just see what happens. Was it day 2-3 of your cycle today? Was it day 2-3 of your cycle on your last AFC?


----------



## Lilly7

Sammee; Only just saw your post.
Tbh I didn't find out much more than I received in the email reply from one of the doctors after I sent in all my medical details just after my initial inquiry. I was in and out in less than 30 mins . . . and in hindsight I wonder if it's necessary to go to one of the London Consultations, or rather to just book in and go out there as some of the girls have done (I think)
When you email initially, the doctors evaluate your notes etc and write a fairly thorough reply re treatment plan etc which is free. The consults cost £95 and you obviously need to get there which in my case involved quite a trek.
Dr M seems really nice and is very gentle and if your unsure about wether you want to go there or not I guess it could be helpful in making the decision.

Mir; My periods are so unstraightforward stopping and starting and stopping and starting with the lining not shedding properly. It's always a bit of a guess as to when day 2 is. Thus all the waiting to actually get going with another cycle. Can't take DHEA as I have raised androgens and apparently you definitely shouldn't take if that's the case.
They did point out the cyst as well as the follicles.
I do try to put it out of my mind and would love nothing more than to get going on a cycle but sadly the nature of my AF's and hormone issues make it all a bit tricky. x


----------



## Miranda7

Ach, bum. They can give you something to bring on a bleed - did he suggest that? Bring it on artificially and monitor the lining situation?


----------



## shortie66

Leola yes hunny mir's right, they asked me to take cyclogest for 3 days and it bought af on. Couldnt get my head round that at first tbh as i thought progesterone stopped af from coming cos it is higher after ovulation    Still not 100% sure now tbh but it did the trick  

Hi mir thanx for your "good news"


----------



## laurab

Leola -I'm sure they could sort out a false cycle for you. Whilstyour bod is all confused I reckon that would be stopping follies developing anyway.  Your AFC varies from month to month as well.... maybe try toregulate things and have a few AFCs done and start stimms on a good month.


----------



## tropifruiti

Just bobbing on to say hi.

leola   reflect on all the info given first - am sure there are a range of possibilities. i acn see your point a big trek to London for 30 mins seems a bit much but at least you didn't travel outthere and then change your mind.

Sorry not able to shed any light on the whole immune situation - i don't really understand all the abbreviations to be honest.

No freaky symptoms of Cyclogest anymore - thank goodness. 
love to everyone


----------



## shortie66

Tropi       for you sweetheart    

Leola you sound exactly like i used to be with my cycles hunny    

Oh well suppose id better go bed in a bit, no rest for wicked     cafe is open tomoz from 8 so at least have a lie in till half 7    Then a mega lie in on sunday    dont intend to get out of bed till ooooo 10.00am at least      God knows how we will cope with cafe and a lo if im lucky enough, but who bloody cares, we'll cope somehow          Keep saying to scottie i would LOVE to have just one, but if its twins BRING IT ON!!!! Just hope its one or the other and not the scary 3rd answer that i really dont wanna think about


----------



## laurab

Morning KT! When youhave your LO at least you won't have to set your alarm clock anymore!  go make your sarnies girl! Have a good day.


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR...

HI Laura , how are the chippers?


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - I have orange in the morning, sometimes adding grapefruit or pomegranate (tend to buy fresh pom juice from M&S now less faff) and organic carrot (pretty cheap in Sainsburies) & apple in the evenings. I did do beetroot, celery & tomatoe, but its so messy...now I get ready made organci beetroot juice from H & B and add in tomatoe juice. 
I have a big glass of freshly squeezed oj here and its sooo nice..nothing like the stuff in cartons.

Katie - are the yellow and purple flowers very low to the ground? Probably crocuses. We planted LOADS of daffs last year and they are comming through, we'll have a blanket of yellow across one bank in the garden. 


Morning everyone
The idiot of a hospital pharmacist has not given me enough 20mg celexane syringes to get me through to the day of hcg shot, and a box too many of 40mg (not a problem as I may need them if this works). Have enough to keep me going until scan on Monday at least when I'm back for my 1st scan. 

Anna x


----------



## laurab

Morning Beachy.... they fine... bit grumpy.... back teeth me thinks otherwsie fine and dandy. You?

Anna - I have some clexane syringes upstairs... need me to go see if right size and post? 

XX


----------



## popsi

To all you wonderful ladies out there.. i am very rarely speechless, but right now I am finding it very hard to find the right words to describe how we felt when some things arrived this morning, we first opened the gift voucher from Amazon and were overwhelmed .. but then we opened the box and inside was the most adorable Steiff baby bear ever !! well i burst into tears and I have to say even DH had quite glassy eyes and he is not one to show emotions like that at all !! we are completely in awe that we have received such fantastic gifts today... thank you thank you thank you ... sorry cant say anymore as am now in  again and the princess is due in half and hour and i have to get bottles etc ready


----------



## Malini

Good morning wonderful women and RH (where are you?? we miss you and RC),

Popsi - I am so pleased about your dh's job.  And echo what the others say about your dad on your thread.  You have done incredibly well to keep it together under the gaze of all those compassionate, kind but still outsiders.  Enjoy today at home.  

Laura - Sorry the chippers are grumpy.  No, not waiting out til 12wks ( ) instead going at 7wks on the button.   I love your embie stories.  Thanks for continuing to share.

Leola - Sorry your appt was conflicting in London.  I know Almond went also so if you PM her, she may be up for sharing how she felt it went.  Will respond to your email soon but I am around all next week if you want to visit.  I was on the pill for 2 months before this cycle and my AFC has improved over the last few years from what I think was a combo of herbs, acu and vitamins/supplements.

Heaps - You're moving this weekend I think, good luck.  Thank you for your continued support.

Mag - Yeah, Mr G overstepped the mark.  Tbh I think Sher gets his back up - he's not alone - but he redeemed himself somewhat when he called about my new level.  I need to keep him onside in case I want more IVIG and Intralipids.

ASB - Thx for the info.  I do have a bag of IL and might consider some IVIG, so will PM you next week.  Hope you enjoyed your scrummy dinner and the stims aren't making you feel to ropey.  Will be thinking of you on Monday.

KC - Hope today flies by and your lovely lie in is great tomorrow.  How's the healthy eating lark going?

Veda and Tropi and Lou -    

Spuds - Any more crazy sniffing stories? have a good weekend.

Hollie -  

Driver - The immunes issue is thorny but I am glad I went down the route (I have not done it all though, didn't do LAD) although it is still causing me stress.  If you do plan to incorporate it into your next cycle then I would consider going to a Dr that will treat you alongside whatever plan you have and that seems to be only Dr Gorgy.  I have seen Trevor Wing for a lot of my immune stuff and had some at the ARGC and it is a pain trying to cobble it together.  I think that is partly why Dr G was so flippant with me on Thurs.  It is a really difficult decision to make but a cycle lost to then discover you have immune issues is a costly and emotional experiment.  

Who asked about POAS?  Well I have twice and got very faint positives twice.  They were rubbish tests that I bought before I met all of you and I only tell you this as EVIDENCE of either the fact that a) I cannot buy tests that work, and/or b) not all tests are created equal.  I might have to splurge on a proper one this weekend just for the victory if they sell ones to me that work that is ....

Morning beachy, Anne, AOC, Pix, Nix, Donkey, LV, LW, RC, RH, Mir, Tracey, Purps, and so many more .....! I care so much for you all but my memory is frazzled.

M xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Malini sweetie - I am delighted at your strong HCG! I think you are right to just keep your head down and try to relax into being pg - no more bl**dy numbers.... I'm looking forward to meeting you with a big bump in the summer!

Sorry - can't keep up with personals - too many newbies. Hi everyone - big   to those who need it.

Well I had a surprise today. Had a letter from The Lister saying I won one of the free 21 IVF attempts they were offering!!!! I'd forgotten all about that. (Thanks RC for telling us about it!!!) I did meet the eligibility they stated in the application but they have now sent a huge form asking for blood test results etc. I just hope they'll let me have a go, even though we know it's very unlikely we'll get as far as making an embryo   They didn't mention anything about having to have an AMH over a certain level in the eligibility, so hopefully they'll let me have a chance.

All a bit of a shock. I was so focussed on having DE and had given up on my own eggs. But I had tears of joy at the thought of been giving a final chance with my own eggs  But I'm not sure if I should even try - the trauma of having to cancel the treatment when they don't get any eggs is sooooo hard. But will I regret it if I don't try. What would you do girls?

Another question - if I get straight back on the DHEA, if it raises my progesterone, could that mess up my body for the DE cycle?

I'm in a bit of a kerfuffel.........


----------



## Malini

Hi Jo,

Woweee!! That's so exciting.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!  It really is a good karmic spot this thread.

I don't know what to say about the DHEA because it did raise my progesterone but I know people who used it, and supposedly there is a softer one (Mag, help me out!), and then came off it a few weeks before anything was due to start and their progesterone settled back down.  Might be worth a shot.

The Lister I would like to add is not too far from my flat either so the offer of accom still holds.

Oh Jo, I am so thrilled. 

M xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Wow! What a brilliant prize! Well done Jo!


----------



## Spuds

Popsi Popsi Popsi       now this will be a blinding wkend for you lovey - sending loads of love xxxx

Jo - WOW !!! - how exciting lovey - really pleased for you xxxx

Mal - hellooo xxx - so pleased honey and will be back to see your bump in the summer xxxxx have to say felt like a realy druggie last night - had to go to the pub toilet at 8pm and came out 'sniffing' like I had a coke habit !! Amy Winehouse has nothing on me .....2 halves of lager and some synarel and I was tw*tted !!! lol 

Laurab xx - wont mention thai again  - hope chipsters are having a ball xx

Mag - helllo xxx

KC - Yeah - wait till our LO's are here - no sleep for the wicked then  ps can I have a cheese and pickle sandwich please  xxxxxx

Leola - sorry you had to go through such a long journey fot 30 min con - but seems there is loads of info to digest - my advice hopefully without seeming patronising would be to take some time - talk to the girls here and take it from there love xxxxxx 


Love Spudsxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thanks Malini, Mir and Spuds.

I am excited, and think we have to at least give it a try if they'll let me, but must be prepared for it to be cancelled before EC. As it's their money, no tmine, they may stipulate a minimum number of follies before they'll let me go to ET, but I'll try and persuade them to let me go ahead with just 1 egg if I get one, as this will be the best it's likely to get, and it's my last chance.

I have had a moment of feeling guilty, and wondering if I should let someone else take my free go, someone who has more chance of success than me...... But I think I'm too selfish to do this.  

Malini - thanks sweetie, I was thinking about maybe staying with you / at your flat if we go ahead.

Love to you all,
Jo 

PS Popsi - forgot to say, I am so pleased for the two of you.


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Everyone....

Hope you all have a great weekend!!.. 

DHEA... After this was mentioned by Laurab (ithink, apologises if it was another lady)  ive been reading up a little on it and think it may be worth trying at least... but how much do you take a day and for how long b4 ur next tx??..

Thanks  Xx


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls

Just popping on to say hello. I'm a little under the weather so not going to do a lot of personals sorry xxx

Sammeee - Dr Gorgy recommends that you take 75mg of micronised DHEA and for at least 3 months before tx xx

Bye for now

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - what brilliant news..congrats! You never now they may chuck in some immune testing for free too? 

laura - bless you, thanks but I am at the hospital Monday and will get it sorted then. I bought a 3 month prepayment prescripton so don't worry about prescription costs (got my money back already!) 

Malini - I once had a faint 2nd line on a boots test when my hcg was around 10,000   If you want to see a lovely strong line with a hcg of 500+ go for FR or CB. 

Watched most of 8 boys and wanting a girl and actually cried when the american woman told the doc to destroy 5 male embryos. She had 1 female embryo put back. Anyone know if it worked? She was 41 and was disappointed to only get 6 embies!! 
The woman with the manor house (obviously loaded) who had pgd and got twin girls...when she said having just boys and not being able to have girls was like suffering from IF.....I REALLY want to complain. STUPID STUPID INSENSITIVE COW!!!!!! 

Can you tell I'm stimming yet?  

Anna x


----------



## mag108

We have sun up here for a change so its a gorgeous day though still not gorgeous enough to get me out. My stress levles reached an all time high and I dont seem to be able to come back to a non stress place, despite rest, yoga, etc....
Maybe a massage is due next week 


Mal: you sound good! take good care.  

Jo Mac: Well done! thats a real stroke of luck. I take ultramicronised DHEA 25mg x 3 times a day. Really not good on medical facts (mal!) but I know it doesnt gove me headaches! You won fair and square hun, go for it! 


Popsi: So delighted for you! Have a fab day 

Sobroody : hello 

Swinny: take care hun! 



hello to Jersey, Samee, Leola, Veda, Driver, Heaps, Nix, WW, LV, LW, LJ, RC, RH, Tropi, Mir, Ali, Wishy Washy, Purps, Pix, LauraB, Stephjoy and anyone else I havent mentioned
x


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Lovelies. I hope everyones enjoying the weekend. x

Mir; They do give me Provera and sometimes it works and sometimes not. I just finished 7 days of it so hoping for a decent bleed any time now. x

KC; Progesterone does stop AF and when you stop taking it what you get is a withdrawal bleed which then creates a day 2 for tx. Did you also get really heavy bleeding with your AF's? (inbetween the stopping and starting?) x

Hi Laura. Are you all fully recovered now? x

Hi Tropi; How are you doing with the 2ww?  

AnnaSB; The juices sound delicious! I agree, no carton stuff compares to home made. 
Which juicer did you have that was messy? I've had a few in my time and a couple were a real faf. I recently bought a Tribest single auger, which is fab and I would recommend it to anyone. So easy to use and clean and of course the advantage to doing it yourself is that the juice isn't pasteurized which shop bought almost exclusively is.
I hope you managed to get your meds sorted. x

Pops; I hope your having a lovely first day being alone together as a family. xxx

Heaps; Thanks so much for the info re Thyroid and Prolactin. It's been really helpful.
I called my clinic and they agreed that I can have the bloods done when I go in next week. Do you thinking asking for Thyroid and Prolactin bloods is enough? Or are there specific tests I should be asking for? 
I hope the packing's going ok. How much more to do? And when do you move? x

Malini; I'll give you a call in the next day or 2. x

Jo; Brilliant that you won one of the cycles! Congratulations and good luck with it. Your not selfish at all!  You go for it girl! xxx 

Spuds; You didn't sound patronizing and thank you for your words.  
I liked the sniffing in the pub story.  

I've had a busy morning taking the lads we look after out and about. This evening DP is taking them out to a reggae night so I'll have the house to myself for a few hours which I'm looking forwards to.
Otherwise not much news here . . other than coming to final the decision that I will go ahead and rehome little puss   I've now put up a couple of notices in our pet shop and also in the vet and am really hoping that we will find someone very lovely for him.  

Love to everyone. x


----------



## Sammeee

AnnaSB...  I watched that 8 boys programme....   .... in answer to your "Q" the american womans ivf to get a girl failed, so to me just goes to show even after a catalogue of tests most of us PR only ever dream of (PGD i think) you can still put back a super healthy embry and it still fail, for whatever reason. 
I agree, I cant get my head around how she could just discard the other healthy embryo's... !

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## mag108

leola
I didnt win one of the cycles 
Jo Mc did


----------



## Lilly7

Ooops . Sorry Mag . My minds a bit frazzled at the mo. Will go back and change the post. x


----------



## tropifruiti

Jo - well done on winning one of the free cycles. you are just as worthy as anyone - go for it!!!
Well done RC for bringing it to our attention.

Leola - i am doing fine although a little tired. Have had to deal with irate DH who was stressing about the wireless connection to his netbook which caused about 3 hours of stress and telephone calls etc to the internet provider. the stupid thing then sorted itself out of its own accord which has actually been quite funny.     I amsure you have come to the right decision about your cat - it is probably for the best. can't believe you did not rush to go to a reggae night - sounds a hoot!!I bet you'll be glad of the peace and quiet. We went to a reggae club in Middlesborough before Christmas which although a little rough and looked like a 1980's disco was actually quite good.

Popsi - hope you have had a good day with your LO. 

Has anyone got any good  cheap ideas for decorating the hall for my valentines disco on wed.   I am going to get some red card and cut out different sized hearts and hang them down like mobiles but the price of red balloons is extortionate   - i have not got much money to play with. Luckily the disco man is giving me a very reasonable rate.

love to everyone else


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi    

Leola - I have a phillips which is great, parts come apart easily and go in the dishwasher. By faff I mean the cleaning of the beetroot etc.

Mag - I can recommend accupuncture for stress...it has kept me sane (almost!)  

Tropi fruit - see if you can get red crepe paper from smiths or a craft shop...you could make heart shaped bunting? If you are arty you could make big crepe paper roses/flowers. How about silver balloons...would co-odinate with all the red?

DH has been an ****. Said I was an essential ingredient short for dinner, he said there was no way he's going out (been watching sport all day). An hour later came up asking me what he wanted me to get   Too late he'll have to put up with pasta. Would have gone ballistic were it not for my never ending headache! 

I had asked him to help out with cooking whilst I'm stimming...fallen of deaf ears.


----------



## lisa_A

hi,

dont know if this is the right place to ask this.

on dy 12 of stimming, scan on day 9 showed poor responce, 11 showed a little better but now stimm for 3 days more. on my last scan even tho most are on the small size i did have about 8 eggs.

my question is i am on manopur 6 viles and have been from day 1, but when i go for the scan on monday will have have any new follies or will the ones i have grown


lisa
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Jo - congratulations!  What a great prize!  How soon can you start?

Popsi - hope you have had a lovely day today with your princess

Mag - sorry to hear the stress levels aren't so good.  Maybe you need wine and/or chocolate?

Leola - hope your cat finds a lovely new home,  it must have been a hard decision to make

Tropifruti - very impressed with your idea of a valentines disco.  Wish I could help on the suggestions, but creativity is not my strongest point!

Sobroody - you did make me laugh with your description of DH.  Mine has said I am in a 'foul mood' today and has gone out to the pub on his own.  Peace!

Hello to everyone else - hope you are enjoying your weekends.

AFM - the 2ww rolls on.  Am tired and grumpy so not much fun in my house.  Had a huge curry today which made me feel better while I was eating it - now I just feel full and fat.  Am making DH come with me to the seaside tomorrow - we are going to Whitstable which is supposed to be lovely, although think I will have to wrap up warm!

Louise x


----------



## Ourturn

Louise   Grumpy gals together!

Lisa - my follies are usually slow growers too. You will probably have some new follies on the next scan but its unlikely they will catch up with the 8. Hopefully the 8 you have have had a nice growth spurt   Good luck


----------



## Spuds

Evening all 

Jesse - so sorry love Im not sure of the answer - but 8 follies is good on this thread and we have had many success storys with less so stay positive - how about calling the clinic before you go on Mon ? I am sure in between people will try and help you here xxxx

Girls - loving the storys 

Sobroody - ahhh - its a pain in the rse hey xxxx hope your headache gets better love - you can always give dh tinned spaghetti next time as a subtle hint lol xx

Am cream crackered - the whole of the ground floor of our house has been completely and utterley cleared out ready for the removal men - hardly the energy to tap away at my screen 

Head is   been grumpy snappy git all day and dh got me flowers didnt deserve etc etc - what a ranty day !! i do hope i can blame my behaviour on the sniffer - from memory the stimms made me less grumpy but who knows !!

DH is gigging so have house to self - heaven  do i have healthy stir fry or big fat curry  

Spudsxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Jersey gotta be a big fat curry with naan bread    Waiting for ours just getting scottie to give em a call and ask em where the fcuk it is should av been here 20mins ago im bloody starving


----------



## Spuds

Ahhh KC   knew I could rely on you thank u    big fat curry being ordered - bath being run - glass of wine in hand and ghost hunt on the telly - heaven wehay !! xxx

Happy Curry Nite for us  

XX
Spuds


----------



## looly

Hi ladies,
It's been a long time since I posted here, but have been trying to keep up with your news by just lurking. I felt I had to post again when I read Jo Mcs message of a prize of an IVF attempt and her wondering whether to take them up on it after having decided to move on to DE and thinking that she probably wouldn't even get as far as an embryo if she did try again with her own eggs. Well you asked what we would we do, and I just had to let you know what I did in a similar situation!
Some of you may remember me posting last April telling you my story as a very poor responder. I had 4 failed IVFs as a result of my poor FSH and AMH, which you can see below in my sig (2 converted to IUIs due to poor response, and the 4th went to EC with just 1 egg due to my insistence). We had decided  to call it a day with my own eggs after this, and had started the ball rolling for DE too because my consultant told me IVF was never going to work for me with my own eggs. When we went back to see her to close my file, I somehow managed to persuade her to let us try one final time and she very reluctantly agreed. I was taken aback as hadn't really expected this response. I was in two minds about whether to actually do it as we had both got our heads around DE and were excited about the next stage in our search for a family, I also thought that I didn't know whether I could deal with the disappointment of another failed or cancelled cycle. But I thought if I didn't do it, I could forever be thinking 'what if'. 
Well, I now have a 5 month old daughter fast asleep upstairs as a result of that last IVF attempt. I still find it hard to believe now. In my biased opinion Jo you have to take them up on this offer because you never know how you will respond and they can't tell you it won't work because it just might, even if all the odds are against you. I was told so many times it wouldn't work and it did.
So you can see, I just couldn't read and run this time!
So while I'm here:
Pospi - I've been reading your posts every day this last week and crying with joy for you. She is a very lucky little girl and I hope you had a fab day with her today.
Malini and Purple - many congratulations to you both
And praying and hoping for all of you on your 2ww and those currently stimming or about to start.
I hope that you all realise your dream of a family somehow. This is an amazing thread full of inspirational ladies.
Enjoy your curries tonight!
Looly xx
btw I have tried to find the PRs with bumps and babies thread so many times, don't know if I'm just being dumb but can't find it anywhere. Could somebody please post me the link. Thanks!


----------



## Miranda7

Wow, Looly - that's a fab story! Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206722.630

No curry here - halloumi cheese and meatballs...


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Hope ur all having a lovely sunday  

Annasob hope dh has got himself out of the doghouse hunny, and hope that headache has finaaly shifted for you.     Refuse to cook tonight hunny, insist he takes you out for dinner instead    

Jersey hope you enjoyed ur curry, i certainly enjoyed mine   

Looly brilliant story sweetheart so pelased for you    

Louise      for you darling, enjoy ur day at the seaside it will certainly blow the cobwebs away     

Tropi love ur idea of a valentines disco   Can i come please    Me and scottie decided its a card and nowt else this year due to money (or the lack of it    )

Jesse as jersey says 8 follies on this thread is good news, they should have grown by ur next scan tho      for you    

Mag       for ur stress levels sweetheart. defo go for a massage do whatever you can think of to help    

Jomac im still ur beatch     Woooo hooooo bloody well go for it u nana    I would have been there like a shot if it had been me, look at it as a free go while ur waiting you have got NOTHING to lose sweetheart.    And surely if its a free go, its a free go whatever so even if u've only got a couple of follies they still have to finish the prize so to speak  Ring em and ask em, or i'll ring em for ya     This is far too good a chance to pass up    

Leola my af's a few years ago used to be completley like that, i would bleed heavily tfor about 6 days then stop for a few days, then i would start to lose a light brown water stuff for a few more days tmi i know    

LV hope ur train turned up hun   hope ur not still at station waiting for it     

 y and RH where the f are u both     Get back here NOWWWWWWWWWW    

Heaps happy packing hope the house of your dreams comes up soon   

Mir what on earth is halloumi cheese    

Malini hope you are nice and chilled out, completley in control and taking things very easy     

Purps tuesday isnt it hunny          

Hello to anne ally steph tracey sam veda laura beachy wishy washy sammeee driver wing wing (where u gone again)  pixie nix and everyone else.

Wooo hooo some long overdue personals done at last    Will try and keep up properly now i promise

7 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mag108

looly 
thanks so much for posting your story.! and congrats on your little girl, how lovely. It really does just go to show that they can never really with total confidence say never. 
x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Looly - thank you thank you thank you for your post! That was what I needed to hear. We've just been lying in bed trying to decide whether it was worth trying - finally got to deciding we 'probably' would, then I log on and see your message. What's more important is that I got DP to read it, because he believes Dr's words are gospel, and that as they've said I'll NEVER get pregnant with my own eggs, that's what will happen. Your story has made him think. Thank you again, on congratulations on your baby girl.  

KC - my b*tch!!!! Yes, I agree, surely they have to let me have try as I've won the prize! Thanks for the offer of phoning them for me - that's so sweet. Only 7 weeks to go til you go to Reprofit!!!

Hi Mags,

Love Jo x


----------



## Spuds

Looly - thank you so much for your story - brilliant - really helps xxxxxx

Jo - so chuffed for you - no excuses now so off you go or we set KC on em 

KC - Curried out - heavenly night - pleased you enjoyed yours too 

Mag - hope you get your massage in xx

RC n RH - where are youuuuuuuuu ? xx

All lovely n relaxed today - well....until have to do a 'test run' with the cats in a cage in the car re move to Jersey !! Putting it off loads - hmmmm will report back later on nerves n injuries ) 

Enjoy your Sundays girls n RH

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Jomac yes im sure thats the case hunny if u have won a free cycle then its a cycle from start to end     

Jersey oh yes hunny i really enjoyed it. Hadnt had one for weeks so made the very most of it    

Morning mags sweetheart


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies, 

Jo hunny Well done and how can you not accept it after hearing Loola's amazing story!!! (thanks loola and congrats on your daughter!)

Hello to everyone else, Had another bout of bad stomach and (TMI) diarrhorea last night thats two bad bouts in last 7 days and have convinced myself it's not good and scan on tuesday will be bad news! Not so sure anything will reassure me until I have that scan on Tuesday. Still having lot's of symptoms but have convinced myself that's just the cyclogest! Wishing I'd never started taking the cyclogest, at least then if I'd miscarried there would hopefully be some signs. I'm terrified of a missed miscarriage! So forgive for being such a crap PR poster at the moment, I am reading and following you all!

Kate bless you for remembering my scan, yes midwife tomorrow and scan tuesday! 7 weeks!! woohoo!! so excited for you xxx

Hugs to all.

Sx


----------



## Miranda7

Purps - I had bad dihorrea with Robert and the worst of it was down to aspartame - check all your drinks.


----------



## purple72

Mir    I think with me it's spice. Fahita's last week and a mild mild curry this week. just scared it's damaged babs! Thing is they were so mild, but guess my body is different at the moment! 

Thanks for sharing about you and Bob because he's certainly a strapping little man now!  

Sx


----------



## mag108

Jo: Loolys story is so so heartening. In these situations you've got to think what would you regret the most, trying or not trying. The answer is not trying. I read the Lister qualifying details for this competition (am not a brit citizen so didnt apply). It seemed very open to me, their criteria was very general. They 'deal' with poor responders as a clinic so one can assume they are used to us all and happy to embrace a challenge. Imagine if you have a + result. You can tell your darling in years to come....'I won you"!

Spuds: Hi!

Purps: the whole journey is fraught with worry! Personally I would see it as a good sign that you've been unwell. Hormones do have that effect on our bowels etc. Good luck with your scan hun, once thats over with you can sit back and relax a bit more     .


xxx to Katie Chuck (no milk eh!)

and everyone else, better get on with Sunday, we have friends coming over for Sunday lunch!


----------



## shortie66

Mags we have milk now hunny      Hope you have a fantastic lunch, any pudding left save it for me  

Purps       for you, can understand your fear sweetheart.  Not been in ur position yet hunny but hopefully tuesday will put ur mind at rest    

Mir hiya hunny u sorted on ** now     

Ooooo forget to say all our stuff finishes on ebay today.  So far we are up to 218.00 quid.  That'll buy a few curries over in brno


----------



## shortie66

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO 

up to 295 quid so far


----------



## shortie66

OMFG 

made £372.01 from an cross trainer with a broken casing a treadmill an exercise bike a fertility monitor and a generator     Thats our spending money sorted for brno     Im over the moon


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all . It's quiet on here tonight.  

Tropi; Men and computers hey! I'm glad it sorted itself out. x

Louise; Did you have a good time in Whitstable? x

Looly; Congratulations! And Thank you So So much for posting. It was just what I needed to hear.  

KC; Well done on the funds! Where is brno? x

Purple; I hope your feeling a bit better.   x

AF has finally arrived with full force. Back up to the clinic in the morn, so really     that things will be ok to start tx.

Love to Everyone. x


----------



## popsi

ladies.. i feel totally and utterly      at the moment as i know I am the worse poster in the world and all you girls have been fantastic to me and i feel   i am not being much support right now.. its just the days are getting longer and the travelling is really taking it out of me ... hope that when Wednesday comes i can be a little more organised.. i know some of you are texting me and i am trying to reply i promise...i have updated my thread at last today... 

sending you all much love... hope you all find the happiness i am experiencing very soon no matter which way your journeys take xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya leola    Its in the czech republic about 2 hours drive from prague i think    Good luck for tomorrow sweethear        

Popsicle my little darling      me thinks you have more than enough on your plate right now sweetheart       Wont be much longer and princess will be home forever


----------



## Spuds

Pops    lovey enjoy it !!! we will all still be here I am sure through thick and thin so you enjoy this - it is your time sweetheart and my God you have earned it - please please do not worry if you cant get to post for days,weeks, months - you need to enjoy this time and if you can post - fantastic and if you cant - no one is going to think any less of you cos you are one fabulous woman who has made it !! xxx

KC xxxxx pleased you had a good night lovey - im back on the healthy stir fry tonight 

Hiya Mags xxxxxx

Thats it for me - am zonked !!

Loads of Love
Spuds
xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Popsi;     

KC; Is that where reprofit is? For some reason I thought it was in Prague.
Thanks for the good luck. xxx


----------



## shortie66

Leola yes hun thats where reprofit is    

Hiya jersey too much curry last night hunny?


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH 

Apologies for nor having been on since Tuesday but TBH I am so tired when I get home from school, I'm not up to much . I manage to read the thread and then try and post and forget what has been said   

Just wanted to say           to our PUPO ladies Tropi, Veda and Louise and             to Jo for getting a free go with the Lister. I saw Raef Faris there who was gorgeous, and Marie Wren, who is a very straight talker - I don't know if you'll get a choice.

        to everyone else - I won't even begin to attempt persos as I would hate to miss anyone out.

Love and       to the fab Team PR

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

I'm drunk. Been drinking rum and cleaning and cooking, just realisedI've noteaten! ops!


----------



## shortie66

Laura might have to join you in a jd and coke for those wondering.....yes i am supposed to not be drinking at the mo


----------



## laurab

Pah.... not drinking sminking.... whats alll that rubbish about!!


----------



## shortie66

Lol supposed to be getting healthy aint i, nearly cut out the all the **** as well only had 3 today, dont know why im bothering tbh they taste blllleughhhhhh


----------



## laurab

Give up the ****, cut down on the drinking. Just drink when i'm drinking.


----------



## Ourturn

Laura  

Kate - well done on the e-bay sales. I have a stack of clothes I must get on there. 

Popsi - PLEASE don't worry about posting..you have more important things to worry about!  

Look at the time...I am WIDE awake..must be the steroids...never effected me like this before! 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Oh girls,

Woken up to terrible, terrible news. DP found one of our beautiful, gorgeous kittens dead on our door step. We think she must have been run over. She was only 6 months old. I'm absolutely devastated. We have buried her in the garden already. My poor, sweet baby. 

Her sister is going to miss her terribly, they have always been together. Bless her, we let her say goodbye and she was grooming her like she always does. So, so sad. Can't believe she's gone so young.

xxxx


----------



## popsi

LV... oh i am so so sorry to hear your awful news      xxxx

love to everyone got to dash now to fetch madame xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV -  , I am so sorry to hear your news.  

Popsi - please don't worry about posting, we know you are very busy and preoccupied with your lovely LO, hope you have another fab day today  , wonder if the postie will be bringing you any more surprises today


----------



## kitten77

LV - im sooo soo sorry hun about your baby kitty, what a horrible thing to wake up to, sending you loads of hugs and hugs for you your family and the little kitty sister.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh God LV - how awful. Big   for you. xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Oh LV, I'm so sorry - how dreadful.


----------



## Malini

LV - I am so sorry.  That is so terrible.   

Purps - I hear your fears.  May today and tomorrow make them go away.

Leola - All the best of luck today.  #

For our PUPO girls    

ASB - Hope you're not too tired after being wide awake.  Good luck today with [email protected]

As always there's more! so morning all and I will pop back as my memory clicks in.

M xxx

PS Jo, that room has your name on the door.

PPS Looly - Thank you for sharing.  Amazing story.  Congrats to you.


----------



## veda

Morning girls.

Lv im so sorry about your little kittie. Its so terrible.

Well girls have lost all the pma i had by testing early! Last time i tested 12 days pist ec with clearblue digi and got a pos. This time i gave in and did the same but alas its negative. Will keep testing till wed but am sure its going to be a bfn for me this time. I knew i could never be that lucky again even tho the first ended in m/c. Gutted as thats all for us. We have the frostie but as it was the worst one of the 3 we had im not holding out for any hope. Also we cant use this now till end of year as wedding is booked and would not be able to fly if it worked by the time it went back. Pretty sure from this cycle donor egg is the only way forward and i have a donor just not the 6/7 grand it would cost to cycle. Think iv had enough of drs and scans etc anyway!

Purple its normal to have different bowel habits during pregnancy. Dont worry your little one will be fine. Good luck for ur scan.

Ok. Now iv bought everyone down in the doldrums im going to go.

V


----------



## laurab

Veda - Its not over til the fat lady sings!!! Try to keep positive honey.  

Oh LV.  I don't know what to say. How absolutely awful.  Big kisses to you.


----------



## Kittycat104

LV - so sorry to hear about your kitten.  You must be feeling so sad.  

Veda - don't give up hope!  I know that its horrible when you convince yourself it hasn't worked but you never know.

Louise x


----------



## purple72

Oh LV sweetie, how awful! wish there was something I could say, but that's just so sad!

Veda, listen to Laura, she's always right! it ain't over till it's over!!!

Laura   

Malini,     for us both hunny!

Pops just enjoy your daughter, we'll all be here once you have time again!

Anna hunny hope [email protected] goes well today!

Kate well done on the dreaded weed, that's a damn good start! Keep it up hunny, my last one was new years day! xxx

Hello to EVERYONE else, must go and clean house before midwife comes at 3pm! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all ,

Oh my god LV-  I have tears streaming down my face at work, this is devastating - I am heartbroken for you, your poor baby girl      I don't know what else to say       

Totally thrown me that has, feeling a bit odd today as I have my counselling this avo.
Why is life so hard and cruel at times eh girls  

Mal hope you're good hunny?  

Purps -   , tomorrow will be a good day hun I   

Pops- Glad you liek your pressies   

Veda- I echo Laura hun  

Anna- how are you hun?


----------



## Little Me

....it won't let me post more that a few lines at a time  

lots of love to everyone as always


----------



## purple72

Big    anne for this afternoon, I hope you get what you need sweetie

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Just got to be honest with her I guess Purps, just going with an open mind  
wow midwife, how exciting


----------



## Malini

Anne - Good luck this afternoon.  I hope it is helpful but do remember that the first session can be pretty intense.  I did not feel any benefit until a few sessions in.     I am thinking about going back tbh.  You'd think I'd be able to cope now that I have had some good news but instead I am a wreck.  IF never leaves you.  I think what you're doing is going to put you in the best possible place for your next cycle.  It is brave though, no doubt about it.

M xx


----------



## Little Me

mal- thanks lovely, and I won't give up if it gets tough xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Anne - lovely to see you back again. Hope the counselling goes well. I've missed you on here.  

LV - still thinking of you....I do hope I don't appear insensitve banging on about myself after your terrible news....  

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages about my stroke of luck girls. 

Mags - I loved your post about "I won you!" Can you imagine? However, I do need to keep my feet on the ground a bit, as it is VERY unlikely I will manage to make even 1 embryo. This is about, as you say, not having any regrets about trying as hard as I could. I did go back and check the criteria and Sam Abdalla's letter of announcements about the free cycles. You are right, he specifically says that he wanted to offer these free cycles for those who had been turned down for funding by the NHS for reasons such as "being given a low chance of success." What a great man.

However, I did also notice that both partners have to be non-smokers "at the time of treatment." DP currently smokes, but has agreed to try to give up. Anyone know what The Lister mean by "at the time of treatment"? Are we talking a couple of weeks, months, days I wondered if anyone had experience of this at The Lister.

Purps - good luck for the scan tomorrow sweetie.    

Malini - thanks re. the room - that's so kind of you and will help me out IMMENSELY.

Love to you all,
Jo xxx

PS Forgot to say, in his letter, Sam Abdulla says he will be offering free IVF treatments every year - 21 this year, 22 next, 23 the year after, and so on.... Might be worth remembering for the future girls, especially as they seem to be so "poor responder friendly."


----------



## Little Me

sorry Jo, well done on Lister     
I applied than got to the part about children from other relationships and had to leave it there


----------



## Malini

oops Veda, sorry.  I am an  

Ok, I know the CB ones are good and all that, but no test is perfect.  I was still getting a very, very faint positive when I was 500+ from non-CB tests.  I am   your embie implanted a little late - remember I had a 16.3beta 15dpo and was not 'officially' bfp until 17dpo, and only just with 27.8.  This isn't a perfect science (not that I feel out of the woods or remotely 'safe').

Anyhow, I know that crushing disappointment and how low you must feel.  Sending you a   and I will keep   and   for you.

M xxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya!

Just a quickie to say 

LV - so sorry honey, how sad      

Veda -       it's not over, I haven't sung yet!  As Malini said, CB digi tests aren't the most sensitive on the market and I've tested negative with those while bHCG the same day was 22.... Stay  hon  

Anne - good luck for the counselling lovey, like Mal says ) it can be hard work to begin with but it gets better as you begin to open up about things          

Hey Malini   - I still smile when I think of you! And I should say you're allowed the odd wobble considering what you've bee thru to get to where you are right now!     

Jo - HEEEYUGE congrats on winning that prize!  And as others have said, you did win it fair and square. Re the smoking, just don't mention it! He's trying to give up so AFAIC they don't need to know!  Also, if I'm not mistaken, this is the first time you've cycled somewhere with a good record for PR's so I really believe that your past experiences don't have a bearing on what's going to happen at the Lister.  There are loads of us on here who were branded PR's just because the alleged experts didn't bother to adjust the protocol to suit us - you could be in for a pleasant surprise my love!      

Purps - good luck for your scan hon     

Hi Mira, Laura, KC, RC, RH, Donks, Heaps, Steph, Pops, Ally and apologies to everyone I've missed! Love and  to all!

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Veda - sorry hon, meant to say just hang on in there.....

Anne sweetie, you may not want to hear this now, but the criteria stated there just had to be no children from your "current relationship" - i.e. you and jason.


----------



## Little Me

oh no Jo- I must have misread - WTF     got to laugh eh or I'd     
what a c ock I am xxxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi All

Just thought I’d mention that I went to see Jinemed consultant (Munip) in London on Saturday. He was very nice, and is willing to accept me for treatment, even though on my ultrasound I had only 3 follicles on my left ovary and 1 on my right, which is not good. I am sure my antral follicle count last year was over 10. It seems I am rapidly hurtling towards menopause – and it’s all quite upsetting. Does anybody know whether the antral follicle count should be done at a certain time of the month? I was on day 16 of my cycle – obviously I am trying to cling onto any hope out there.
Driver 225 – just thought I’d mention he thought it would be better to do the treatment half here and half in Istanbul – in case treatment has to be cancelled, as it would work out more expensive if I was in Istanbul and it had to be cancelled there.  I mentioned the tandem cycle, but he suggested giving it a shot on my own first (which is what I was going to do anyway)
He has suggested Femera – and Menopur – and cetrotide .
Has anybody any info on this protocol? I won’t be using BCP this time either. I asked for Gonal F but he said they weren’t happy to give a pure fsh product, hence the menopur which has LH in it.
I am a bit anxious, as I have just done the menopur/cetrotide cycle with only one egg yielded. If anybody has any info, I’d be very grateful.


----------



## Little Me

HI SG- The antral follie count is usually done between day 1 - 4 of your cycle .............that's right isn't it girls?  
Good luck
Anne xx


----------



## beachgirl

LV    so sorry ...you poor things, thinking of you x


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi AnnieG – thanks for the quick response. I am at work and trying to hide the FF screen from everybody. If only they’d pay me for all the research I have to do in relation to my fertility! - if my antral follicle count was done on day 2-4 – do you think I’d have better numbers (sounding desperate I know) from what I have gleaned on google, it doesn’t seem to matter when it’s done. Feeling quite sad today about the unfairness of all this. FF has really helped me through the tough moments in the last year.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## Little Me

Hi SG- Not 100% sure if it makes a difference hun to be honest, sorry.
And as for sounding desperate, don't worry about that.......you're amongst friends


----------



## Miranda7

Antrals, shcmantrals, Siobhan! I had two each side - the sonographer said there may have been another one each side but she couldn't be sure. In the end the four was right - I got four eggs... two embryos, and one baby. We LAUGH in the face of numbers, here.

I was on 300iu Gonal F, plus 150iu Menopur, plus Femara, then Cetrotide. I also had oestrogen tablets to build my lining (the letrozole tends to thin the lining). LauraB was on this protocol too - ask for it. 

God, I love Dr Munip - he is the very nicest of all the docs I saw in my IF travels.

Veda -early testing ain't for wimps you know!   You have to be firm with yourself - if everyone who was preggers tested pos on day 12, then that's when OTD would be. It's great to get an early positive, but don't let an early negative put you in a funk. First Response is what you need - much better, I think than CB for early testing!


----------



## H&amp;P

Just a quickie -

I have just had my AFC done and it had to be day 5 - 8

Anne -  , let me know how you get on this afternoon  , maybe we can go to Cyprus together


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone.  

Just back from the clinic. Not good news  . Only 1 AF on my right ovary and a cyst on the left so cycle cancelled. My consultant is opposed to giving me the pill to get the cyst down for next month as he thinks that my ovarian reserve is "so low" that if I did take the pill it would be a struggle to get my ovaries into action at all afterwards. He therefore proposes we wait and see how my ovaries look next day 2 . . yet again!
I'm booked in for a follow up appt but there is a 6 week wait! 

In the meantime I'm thinking of going for a consult at the Lister. We have limited resources so I don't think we will have a cycle there but I would really like a 2nd opinion from a clinic in the uk that treats a lot of PR's  . . . and an idea of the protocol that they would use. Has anyone else done this? 
My hope is to then take this back to my clinic and ask if they would be willing to do something similar for my NHS cycle.
I understand that the 2 Lister consultants that are best for PR's are Raph Faris or Jaya Parikh. Can anyone recommend one of them? 

I can't really think straight at the mo. I have a pounding headache and feel very sick. 

Sorry for the me post.

x


----------



## purple72

oh Well No midwife today, I just rang as had been waiting since 3pm and she's caught up at a delivery. So next available date is thursday 18th Feb! Just glad I've got scan tomorrow otherwise think would go nuts.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Leola - so sorry to hear about your scan - you must be feeling shell shocked.  Although I have no experience of them, I think your idea about the Lister might be worthwhile, at least to get a second opinion.  If nothing else, it might set your mind at rest to know you have tried a more PR-focused clinic.  Or what about Jinemed like some of the others on here?

Purple - hope scan goes well tomorrow

Siobhan - interested to hear about your consultation.  I have just done the menopur/centrotide protocol too and got only two eggs.  How soon are you thinking of starting?

Anne - hope your afternoon brought you some answers.

Its snowing quite a bit here now.  I am tucked up on the sofa with the heating on catching up with Sky plus, trying not to think about 2ww symptoms!

Louise


----------



## Malini

2ww symptoms Lou, in my singular opinion, are a myth    

Leola - we've spoken - but still I send you this    have a sulk today and then tomorrow get up and try to say 'I am smart, determined and can manage my clinic even if they don't know how to treat me!'  Good things can happen.

Purple - Grrr. How annoying for you.  I am sorry.  Like you say, thank goodness for your scan tomorrow.  Will be   for you and dh.

Got to make tea.  If I don't do everything by 6pm, I am shattered.  I'd like to say that's a symptom but I really think it is anxiety.

M xxx


----------



## laurab

Leola - How disapointing.    Bigs hugs.  Good idea to see the Lister. BUT be prepared for the NHS to say no. I took a protocol I wanted to try (the one they used on my successful cycle!!) and they said not they only do 2 protocols.  I'd still go and find out what they say. 

Prps - oh bum.

Louose -   Snowing here too.

Malini - whens scan? How you feeling?


----------



## Malini

Leola - Here's that website I mentioned. http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html Watch it though as it gives measures in other units than the usual ones sometimes.

Laura - Scan is the 18th. I am terrified but feel okay in myself mostly, no particular symptoms except bruises from the prog injs and sometimes AF like pains...

M xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Driver 225 – thanks for the info about the AFC – probably won’t make much difference to my outcome anyway but I suppose I worry that things are getting worse - too rapidly!

Miranda 7 – thanks for the support. Glad I am not the only one who feels they are losing their mind sometimes.

Oh Leola7 – I am so sorry for you. I do think have the consultancy at the Lister. I have seen Raif Faris and Dr Yau Thum – both of whom I found to be very good. It really probably doesn’t matter which one you see. I think they will all offer similar protocols. Don’t be disheartened yet. You are still young, so even if you only yield a few eggs chances are they will be good quality. Don’t give up just yet.


----------



## Lilly7

Louise; Curled up on the sofa sounds good. x
I just went to one of the Jinny consults on Friday and do plan to go there if necessary. However, I still have NHS funding for 1 cycle and really hope to use this before dipping into our own funds. As my clinic don't see a lot of PR's, I'm just     that if I can get an idea of a protocol from a well established uk clinic that has lots of experience with PR's, that my NHS clinic might    be open to it. Lets see. x

Malini; You have been brilliant!   Thank you So much.  
What's on the menu for tonight? x

Purple; Good luck for tomorrow. x

Hi Laura. I do hope that you took great pleasure in letting your NHS clinic know about the chippers . .  x
I can but try with my clinic . . and just  that they will give me a chance. x


----------



## Lilly7

Siobhan. Thank you.  
Did you have a cycle at the Lister or did you just go for a consultation? x


----------



## Little Me

I'm back girls  

Really liked the counsellor lady and while not and IF specialist, she really thinks she can help me- she said I am suffering from anxiety and low mood, going back in 2 weeks (jasons 40th!) feel better for going so lets hope she can help a little  

leola- hugs hun      

Purps-     oh no, well I will be thinkig of you tomorrow hun and   all is good- it wil be though  

Love to all, got to go as working from home ....and making tea   

love
xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Well done Anne hunny, the first step is the hardest and you've done it now!!! So glad you got on with her!

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## SiobhanG

Leola7

I also had treatment at the Lister – unfortunately ended in a BFN. You mentioned money was an issue – have you had a free go with the NHS yet? Some areas allow you 3 go’s, if this is the case with your area I would still try and get the NHS to pay for it. However if they won’t because you are a “poor responder”, then you could stress that you are still under 35 and would have more chance of success than someone older. If they won’t pay for the full IVF I would ask your local GP if they will pay for the meds. Mine did – even though he knew we had been refused treatment at Hammersmith because of my fsh levels. It saved me a lot of money. Good luck!


----------



## laurab

Leola - Also I would insist on speaking to the consultant at your NHS follow up.  They often send out there SHO to see people but if you ask they will see you and then you can have a proper chat. Once they know YOU they are often more flexible.  My request was done via the SHO who spoke to her, I thik that makes a difference.. if you go in and know your stuff they are much more accomodating.

siobian - Also I think your follies diminish as you get closer to ovulation, as my then you normally just have one big follie and the rest have diminished so I wouldn't worry about your AFC. 

LV - How are you doing?


----------



## beachgirl

Just bobbing in to say Anne   glad that the session went well hun x

Purps     best of luck for tomorrows scan


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls     

LV- Thinking of you hun


----------



## LV.

Thanks for all your lovely messages and texts ladies, it means so much.

I've been in pieces all day to be honest, poor baby puss cat. I just can't get the image of her this morning out of my head and it was so sad to see her so lifeless and cold. I've been running through all the possible scenarios, wish I knew what had happened and how she got to the back door. My mum thinks she may well have been clipped by a car and found her way back and then had a heart attack with the shock of it. We buried her with some snow drops and DP came back from work at lunch with some flowers and I've ordered her a bronze sleeping cat statue for her grave. We're going to plant some bulbs around there - snow drops, daffs, tulips and aliums, hopefully cover all the flowering season. 

Her sister has been trying to find her all day bless her. She's been sitting on angel kitty's fave spot and looking out of the patio doors for a lot of today and keeps going to her other favourite places and mewing for her. I'm heartbroken to leave her on her own tomorrow when I'm back at work as she's never been on her own before  

We've decided to get a new kitty as she is used to company but not sure whether to get a very young kitten so we don't have too many turf wars or whether to get one around her age, maybe a few months younger so they can rough and tumble as they will be similar size. What do you think girls? I don't want Tuppence to be any more upset than she is and don't think she shouldn't be challenged for top cat position (she has been the dominant kitty all along). I got my dates muddled, she was actually 8 months so maybe a kitty about 6 months would fit the bill. We called the rescue centre today and they are going to come out and have a look at the house soon.

My poor baby angel kitty - love you so, so much my gorgeous, gorgeous Tilda Cat. Sleep well xxx

Anne - I'm so glad things went well today and she can help you. Thanks for being such a love.

Sorry for no more persos but just to say thank you again for your lovely wishes

LadyVxxx


----------



## SiobhanG

LV, haven't spoken to you before but I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. Sometimes life is very unfair but time does heal things.
Laurab - thanks for the encouraging note about the AFC. To be honest, sometimes there is no point in stressing about these numbers all the time, at the end of the day I know what my chances of success are but of course you'll always find yourself searching for some hope - I drive my self insane self-diagnosing, - and I think if I thought I'd get it, I'd request my own personal ultrasound as a christmas present!


----------



## Ourturn

LV - I am so so sorry     The same thing happened to my sister's kitten and she was devestated. She took in two rescue kitties and they have been a great comfort. I think getting a second kitten is a good idea. Maybe a cat charity could advise?

Leola - sorry about the scan      Hopefully you can talk your clinic round.

Anne - glad it went well  

Malini - tiredness sounds llike a symptom to me! 

Purps - good luck for tomorrow! 

Siobhan - sorry don't have a clue hun

Laura - have pm'd you

Hi Beachey, Mir, Driver, Jo, Nix , pospis, Kate and anyone else who is around. 

Had a mostly good day. Re the bad my clinic have suddenly gotten really arsey over the celexane and gestone they agreed to prescribe (I have most of it, just missing some 20mg celexane). Nurse has asked for a letter from my private doctor. I said I can provide a prescription and test results...she said that 'might' do   Its because the pharmacy are questioning why they are prescribing it. I explained why I needed it, nurse told the consultant and he wrote an nhs script...what is the problem!   DH reackons its the expense...cost cutting etc..can't they see this is increasing my chances!  

Re the good, had a suprise at my stimming scan..day 7 I usually have v little..last time 'no follicles worth measuring'. We my lining has gone from 3mm last Tuesday to 8mm today   We have two follies on my left ovary and 4 on my right (had NO follies on my right last time)..measuring 13mm - 5mm with some smaller follies comming through! Mustn't get two excited as they could be eggless, but I am feeling hopeful that the accupuncture, humira, LIT, steroids and celexane have helped things along this time. Will be interetsed to see what todays e2 number as it was just 220 on Friday. 

Had my first Intralipid drip with [email protected] nurse and that went well. Other than feeling VERY cold and bleeding loads when she put the canula in my hand (that will be the celexane) 

Anna x


----------



## Lilly7

LV; I'm So So sorry about your Puss. What a terrible thing to happen!  Planting bulbs around her sounds like a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Spuds

LV - I am so so so sorry about lovely Tilda      you must be devastated - when we lost our lovely Mona as a kitten I consolled myself that she was obviously too good a soul to be on this planet for very long - it is so hard love - sending loads of     I do think a 6 month old friend for your other kitty is a good idea but talk to the cat protection or rspca about who and timing etc xxxx    

Veda - I think it was you - hope I have the right person   me if wrong  - dont dispair on follie counts - there are so many positive story's here - I know its hard and as a PR at Lister can recommend them xx Dr Wren is v v straight talking but good and Jaya is a bit softer and v good too - good luck love xx

RC - So pleased to see you xxxxx - understand you are flat out at the min xxxxx

KC - xxxxx had chilli today before a meeting !! not good 

Anne - you lovely wondeful braveheart - well done !!!!!! xxxxxxxx

Laura - I like your style - drinking shminkin   

Spuds the sniffer - one last galss of wine honest thats it guv - then its spuds the jabber tomorrow  
xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Veda; I'm so sorry, I completely missed your post this morning. 
  for you. I'm     that it's just too early for you to test. xxx

Spuds, I think it's me not Veda .
Thanks for the info. x It's hard not to despair with an AFC of only 1 but I'm trying. 
I think Jaya sound the better option for me. I already feel completely battered and bruised from the straight talking I got today. Not sure I could cope with any more without a little bit of compassion thrown in there.
I wonder how the Lister will be with me if they know I only want advice and don't plan to have tx there!?Good luck for your jabs tommorow.

More from me later ~ off to watch Eastenders now.

Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Well im deffo out..... BFN this morning and AF is here with a vengeance... didn't even get to OTD.....  They werent lying when they said i didnt stand much hope with my grade3/4 embies.....     .....


Hi to everyone else...

Love Sammeee X


----------



## Donkey

LV I'm devastated for you   what an awful shock  
I will send a message to Molly (who went to cat heaven a week ago this evening) to look after her.  She was 13 so she can mother Tilda 

Malinin you keep saying no symptons, are you in denial    shattered by 6pm    I'm so pleased things are progressing well for you, try and relax and enjoy the experience    

Veda so sorry it was a bfn today   but listen to Miranda, she makes a lot of sense  

Anne good to see you, glad the counselling went well  

Anna great news on the scan and that [email protected] went well, I'm planning on using them too.  Hope your cold is better.  I still have little marks from the LIT but it has nearly gone now.


----------



## Donkey

...laptop went funny and wouldn't let me type any more  

purps shame you didn;t get to see the midwife but good luck for the scan tomorrow  

Kate great news that the cafe is going so well

Lots of love to you all ladies, sorry no more personals
xxx


----------



## Spuds

Sammeee        so sorry love xxxxxx wish I had a magic pill xxxxxxx

Leola7/Veda sorry for getting you mixed up    i blame the sniffer  well thats my excuse - have a brain like a sieve at the best of times !

Leola - enjoy Eastenders  - I think you are right to go with Jaya if you need that bit of compassion right now - Im sure they will be more than happy to offer advice without the txt honey xxx good luck and let us know how it goes - ps my friend has been with Jaya and was v successful and was really grateful of her approach xxxxx

Spuds


----------



## Lilly7

Sammee; I'm so very sorry.    

Spuds, No worries about the mix up, I did the same thing myself only the other day  .
Thank you for the info. It really helps.   There's a 4 week wait but think I will go for it and it will be in time for my follow up here. x


----------



## Ourturn

Sammee - I am so very sorry hun, was really hoping you would prove them wrong           

Donks - all I have left are a series of small bruises. Was v impressed with the nurse from [email protected] 

Spuds - good luck with stimming  

Leola - hope you see the right consultant who can provide lots of tlc.  

Anna x


----------



## Donkey

Sorry Sammee, I didn't mean to forget you     You need hugs  
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH  

Sammee and LV        

Veda - please don't give up hope yet - it is still early and could change - the last few days are so hard, so sending you loads of         

Leola - I can thoroughly recommend Raef Faris - great bedside manner and extremely pleasing on the eye     I would avoid Marie as you need some TLC at the moment     Any idea who killed Archie - I haven't a clue? 

Malini - have pm'd you sweetie  

Purps - good luck tomorrow - you'll be fine.    

Tropi and Louise -       to our PUPO ladies

Spuds - good luck with the jabbing tomorrow and       for lots of follies

AnnaSB -        for your follies too - sounds like you've got a great crop there.

Siobhan - Dr M is lovely, isn't he and a very gentle scanner.

Mir - was it you who suggested doing two tests - one with a CB and the other with a FR? As a scientist, I thinik that's a great experiment - I just cant see where you suggested it.

Laura - how's the head been today?

Donkey - only 4 days til half term   . I love the thought of Molly lookig after Tilda   

Nix, Anne KC, Beacy, Driver, Popsi, Jo - hi lovelies    

Heaps - hope the move went well      

Love and        to the Fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Sorry just a quick one from me again  

LV oh hunny im gutted for you, that must have been awful    Nothing i can say will ease your grief, but im thinking of you sweetheart     

Purps good luck for 2moz     for a loud banging healthy heartbeat for you    

Anne glad the counselling session went ok, it will help hunny    

Spuds good luck jabbing hun     

Annasob wooo hoooo well done on those follies sweetheart     

Sammeee so sorry sweetheart     

Sorry thats all i can remember  

Stepan has emailed me, agreed for me to take pred 5mg daily just in case of immune issues, and will arrange for extra progesterone support thankfully as even when i was going through all blood tests and had 28 days cycles my prog ever only reached 16 once and 23 another time  

Hello **** y malini louises veda leola pix nix ally steph tracey donks beachy popsi heaps jomac and everyone else


----------



## lucky_mum

This is going to be a quick one, as is so late and should be in bed! 

Sammeee - so sorry sweetie - sending you huge   

LV - soooo sad for you, poor Tilda - how awful  sending you huge    also 

Veda - sorry that you tested negative - hoping it will be a different story on OTD though - good luck!   

Purps - good luck for scan tomorrow!   

Siobhan - I did cycles with Jinemed - both out there for the whole thing, and also starting in London - tbh, we didn't save a lot of (if any) money by staying in London for the start, by the time we factored in paying for scans, paying for stim drugs to start here, getting to London, plus Dr Saradogan's fee at the Portland etc. If you are short on holiday then it is worth doing, but if you can afford the time, then doing it all out in Istanbul is more relaxing - it's such a fab city, there is plenty there to do for three weeks. 

Spuds/AnnaSB - good luck for stimming - hope you get a lovely crop of tip-top quality eggs   

Katie - glad you heard from Stepan - not long now! just think, you should get your donor details in next couple of weeks 

Jo - yay  re free go!

Anne - glad the counselling went well 

Malini - hopefully will email you the up-to-date list tomorrow, if that's still OK with you! 

Lots of love and  to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Malini

Sammeee - I am so sorry.  There are no good words but I do care and want to share lots of these   with you.  This is a very cruel and unfair condition.

Anne - I am so, so pleased you clicked with your counsellor.  I still use the coping mechanisms mine gave me.  It isn't a magic wand but it does remind me that when I feel really low I am not myself and I have to be kind and determined.

LV - Your kitty story makes me  .  I think a new cat would be lovely and I know the London shelters are heaving with them.  

Mash - Moving, sniffing now jabbing ... you're a brave lady.    

Donkey - It may be denial but I do tend to take to my bed for any excuse.  I have never survived on less than 8 to 9 hrs a night and the slightest stress sends me into ZZZZZ.  But I like your thinking.  Pleased the LIT marks have almost faded ... less questions!  Half-term soon 

ASB - Well done for y'day.  I make them put the canula in my arm as I find it less painful.  Sorry you had a mare with the scripts but so pleased about your follie count.   for your E2

Leola - Dinner was boring spag bol for us and kale, carrots and chicken for the Chow.  I will try to be a bit more creative today.  So hope you have a better day today.  You don't need to tell the Lister you aren't going to cycle.  You are reviewing your options.  You may go there, you just don't know.

RC - Thank you  

Steph - Yes, happy to have a go again.  Ta.

Purps - Wishing you the best of luck for today.

For our PUPO braves    

Sorry to those I have missed.  Morning to all of you,

Malini xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Sammee - so sorry things didn't work out for you this cycle - I know how awful it feels

Leola - remember now that you had a Jinny consult last week with a marathon round trip to London!  Its so difficult when you don;t know which option to take, isn't it?  Hopefully you will get a BFP from your NHS cycle and won't need the trip to Turkey.

Anne - glad you felt the counselling was helpful

LV - I think it would be a good idea to get another kitty.  I only have one, so he is used to being on his own, but my sister had two and when she lost one, the other was really lonely.  I think yours is young enough to get used to another kitten.  I am sure you will be still be feeling really sad today, so big hugs xx

Sobroody - wow!  Great news on the follies!  How did the E2 number come out?

Hello to Spuds, Donkey, RC, KC, Stephjoy, Malini, Laurab and everyone else

AFM - day 7 and counting!  Have dull ache today, not cramps.  Not sure what  that could be.  Anyway, am off to have a facial today at Spa NK - am very excited.  My girlfriends bought me a voucher for it, so don;t feel guilty about spending the money!

Louise x


----------



## popsi

just a quick one... have had FAB hotel chocolate goodies this morning and again a HUGE thank you ladies, its totally overwhelming when all these keep arriving... one question ... I have had a BEAUTIFUL pink blanket personalised with our princesses name on... but it did not have any card with it... is it from you guys ... sorry to have to ask xxxx

sending you all much love, we are exhausted today its taking its toll on us now with all the travelling and meetings, be glad when she comes to us for good now tomorrow morning .. can then get settled as a family x


----------



## Little Me

Hi lovlies  

LV- Been thinking about you  
I absolutely think another puss kins will be good for Tuppance, perhaps 4/6 months?they will grow up together and become good friends.
I never expected Oscar and Charlie to be mates but they are, they rough and tumble and hang about together outside too- they do fight but any multi cats will do that    

sammee- Sorry hun  

Anna- glad you're ok hun  

Pops- so exciting hun 1 more sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep     

Love and   to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

popsi said:


> I have had a BEAUTIFUL pink blanket personalised with our princesses name on... but it did not have any card with it... is it from you guys ... sorry to have to ask xxxx


 that one isn't from us, but if you get a parcel from Blooming Marvelous that is from us but didn't have the facility to add a note from us all , I love that you are getting little surprises every day


----------



## SiobhanG

Hi All,

Yet another protocol question.!
Dr Munip at Jinemed has suggested Femera/Menopur. I know that some of you were on Femera/Gonal f/Menopur – do you know why you were offered this protocol ie mixing the gonal f with menopur?
And also why am I taking Femera? – does this replace the BCP? 
If anybody can help I’d be so grateful – I am slightly worried as I have read that Femera can have too much LH in it which can affect egg quality and also doesn’t Menopur have LH in it as well? Help!


----------



## Züri

did I miss a joint pressie opp for popsie? I don't recall hearing anything   think i was missed off LJ's too

It's so lovely though you all clubbing together like this, next one please don't forget ickle me  

Pops just read the recent part of your diary, sounds so wonderful, so pleased for you. Oh and PM me her name when you get round to it 

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Siobhan- I was on the femara (letrozle) and 450 Menopur when at the Jinemed  -femara doesn't replace BCP , Romina said it can help eggs- what it can also do (and don't panic!) is not not let the womb lining get as thick as it should, but if you do have that problem, then when you arrive in Turkey they can give you another drug (can't rememebr the name) to get the lining back on track.
My driver had mine when he met me at the airport!

Hi AM-  

Z- I don't recall being asked about LJ hun, not sure she had one??


----------



## H&amp;P

Züri said:


> did I miss a joint pressie opp for popsie? I don't recall hearing anything


   Popsi's would be my fault I was sure you were on the original PM but then I had issues sending to more than 10 people and didn't realise it hadn't sent and then had to redo it....anyway excuses excuses....I am sooooooo sorry  , in relation to LJ's I only found out after posting a question on here as to whether there was one, but then I think people kept removing the posts about it so I don't think you were missed off a PM (I don't think there was one) 

Anne - so pleased your counselling went well and you think it will help, have you made any decisions yet?


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- No decisions yet hun, still working on it.
How are you?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Can you believe my SIL is being arsey with me cos I didn't tell her I  was going for counselling  
I told bro and she got all arsey cos he only told her yesterday after I left office - she asked had she done something to upset me cos I hadn't told her. I then told him of a few of the idiotic insensitive comments she's made over last year or so..............he said she's a f'ing idiot at times and needs to think before opening her trap   
She's pretty much blanking me now

load of [email protected] eh


----------



## Züri

Driver no need to apologise  I have not been such a regular poster these days so I understand being missed off  it is so lovely you girls all do this though, warms the cockles of me heart 

Anne WTF has it got to do with anyone if you are having counseling and if you want to tell people its your choice, annoys me that people think they have a right to know then turn it all on poor them because they weren't told, grrrrr **** em all I say  anyway hope it helps the counseling, anxiety is a horrid thing 

xxx


----------



## kitten77

Anne - my SIL is like that, she got all arsey when we didnt tell her we were having tx....like its any of your business!!!!! she only wanted to know so she could gossip about us to all her mummy friends.


----------



## Little Me

Changed my pic girls, "meow"


----------



## purple72

Hello ladies 

Sammee Hunny so very sorry hunny there are no words sweetie    

Hugs to everyone else!

All good at scan we have a dancing baby who measures 10+1 and by dates we are 10+1 so all good x

Love to all and thanks for all the good wishes you are such stars and I carry you with me always xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Don't ask me how I know all was gonna be fine but I just did.
have been waiting for news
YIPPEE


----------



## Züri

great news Purps! glad all is OK and you can stop worrying for a bit longer  

x


----------



## Nicki W

Just a quickie after skim reading
Malini congrats on yr BFP!!
LV   so sad about yr kitty
purps great news on scan, spot on  
hello to everyone else  
NW x


----------



## purple72

Thanks Nicki darling how is little sophie settling in? are you getting any sleep?

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Congrats Purps! Brilliant news on the scan!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks ladies you are all so sweet, off to have a nap now as was up from 4am with nerves  

All better now though  

Sxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - congrats on the great scan! 

Louise - I will find out Monday's e2 number when I go in for my scan tomorrow. 

Anne - your SIL needs to get a grip   silly cow! This is about you NOT her and its none of her business anyway. Let me know if you want me to sort her out for you! 

Just sneaking on. Day from hell at work today, want it to be over..shame I can't drink otherwise would have ordered a HUGE G & T. At least I have next week off.

Anna x


----------



## Sammeee

Ah Purps... Congrats on ur scan.... X 

Annasb... hope you managed to get the clexane sorted out, hope the day from hell gets better for you!!..

AnneG... Just ignore your SIL, some people everything has to involve them, wether its their business or not!! x

Veda... how are you??... have you tested again??...  

Hi to everyone else  X

Has anyone used DHEA??... how did you find it?, did it help and did you get any bad side effects??... Ive been reading up on it and think i may try it and ttc natrel till i make my mind up about where to go or if with further tx... I have read it can be harmful to your liver which is a bit worrying!..

As for me AF is really kicking my butt now and its not even OTD till friday...  ... ive decided i will go to my reveiw (again) at Care just to see what advise they offer should we cycle again... and what they suggest happened to our embyo's... 

Luv Sammeee Xx


----------



## popsi

oh Purps.. your news has made me have a HUGE grin on my face.. it is wonderful to know that the little bean is bouncing around, before you know it he/she will be bouncing around your lounge like mine is  

well struggled a bit this morning me and DH were so tired with everthing and all the travelling i was very tearful and felt like a bad mother even though the princess was happy and smiling, but then she fell asleep for 2 and a half hours and both me and DH did to and have woken up a new person again.. so ladies word of advice try to catch up on a little sleep it really has made a difference 

Thank you Miranda for your advice and for the lovely gift xxxxx

right off to play with mickey and pooh now


----------



## kitten77

sammeee - in answer to your DHEA question. yes i am on it, been on it for abotu 3 weeks/month now, and side effects are kicking in i think.  main one is spots! BUT if i hadnt have read it on the internet i may have not put two and two together, as usually get spots around AF time, this is just lasting longer!!! started on my back, now they are on my face.  

also, been VERY tired, but have no idea if that is the DHEA tho, havent read it was a side effect. other than that only other thing is that i dont fancy anything to eat....still hungry but just dont fancy anything. 

but reading up on it and all the side effects scared me to be honest and had a long hard think about going on it, but thot it was one last chance to do everything possible. 

Purps - woohoo!!!!!!! glad about yoru scan!!!

Popsi - glad the sleep helped and congrats on your daughter. 

anna - hope day gets a bit better.


----------



## Little Me

Pops- glad you're feeling better hun, it's soon gonna be just the 3 of you


----------



## simone hart

marking x


----------



## laurab

ZUri - If you have money to burn can always buy me a pressie!!  

I have to say whe the chipsters were born the best presents I recieved were from you girls. Really meant so much to me... Pops I hope your enjoying being spoilt.  

Pops - I imagine your the emotions are taking up a huge anount of energy not jut the care.  Once she is home for good things will be more normal and you will be able to relx into motherhood properly.  Is it tom?  

Purps - Super dooper news.  

Chippers are having there first ever tv meal today.  They have had jabs so feeling poorly and the missed there morning nap and then wouldn't go down for arvo nap so are very tired and grumpy so I have dragged the highchairs in the lounge and they have had dinner in front of tv! They munching on biccies now.  Little monkeys.    There was a moment there when I thought my brain was gonna explode!  All under control again now!

Love to all..


----------



## H&amp;P

Just had a reply from Cyprus, how different a response to the UK clinics, I love the last sentence  

"Dr. Munip evaluated your medical history.Your FSH level is quite high and AMH is low. They indicate diminished ovarian reserve. You may end up with poor response to medication. Therefore, having tandem cycle will be good idea in your case.We recommend Letrozole Protocol in which Femara tablet is started on cycle day 2. Femara tablet may help you to produce more oocyte. We will start the stimulation on the same day with Merional 375 IU. You will be monitored closely and estradiol level will be checked during the stimulation.Your husband's sperm count is enough for ICSI treatment. Please let us know when you wish to start the treatment."


Purps - fab news on your scan

Veda - hope your doing Ok, have you tested again?    

Laura -   for the chippers having their jabs  

Has anyone been in touch with LJ? I don't have any contact details but just wanted to check she is doing OK.  

Sorry girls gotta dash need to pack up and get home


----------



## purple72

Hello Ladies, just a quickie from me

Is anyone cycling or due to cycle with Menopur, if so PM me xxxx

Laura hunny poor you with all the chippers having their Jabs!!!! That must have been heartbreaking to take them and now 3 out of sorts babs! When I was paed nursing we used to say dose them with calpol the night of Jabs. so get that syringe ready chicken! 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh and Pops sweetie all the travel MUST be hard and exhausting but once you have her all to yourself it will be so much easier!

Not long now, P>S> can you PM me her name now? Don't worry if you're too busy


----------



## popsi

Laura... bless the chippers.. she has to have her injection next week i think.. got health visitor coming later in the week so will see... i am dreading it, thanks Purps for the calpol tip

driver.. what a different attitude in the clinic.. i ihave a feeling this will be lucky

love you all.. sorry crying baby here got to go for bath time taking her back to foster carer tonight for 9pm the collecting her tomorrow forever xxx


----------



## purple72

Wow tomorrow Popsi that's amazing, enjoy bathtime and blow some bubbles at her for me and DH xxxx


----------



## popsi

purps... PM'd you darling xx


----------



## Donkey

Popsi that's so exciting....forever !!!!  

Anna I hope your day improved  

Purps, fantastic scan news  

oooops dinners ready...stir fry
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Anne some people   they are not happy unless they know every aspect of someone else's life.  Drives me bloody mad, we have neighbours that are like that and it does my head in  

Purps wooo hoooo well done on the scan sweetie       

Popsi last sleep darling       

Sorry thats all i can manage not had tea yet, or a shower, didnt get back from docs till gone 6 oclock, neighbour came round, someone came to collect exercise bike, just shoved a lasagne in the oven for tea then im off to bed im pooped

Hello to all those ive missed, which is most of u, im sorry    do love you all tho


----------



## beachgirl

Purps, fantastic news on your scan, so pleased to hear that everything is going well x


----------



## tropifruiti

Purps - well done on the scan - at least you can relax a little this week anyway.

Veda   - when was your ET - surely it is still too early to test. Hang on in there.

Sammee   

Hello and love to all of team PR

AFM - getting a bit bored with the 2ww now - have had  the nagging stitch again today and generally feel that AF is about to come - however will just have to wait and see. Am actually far too busy this week to be worrying . Have got my school disco tomorrow night and have made a great line in homemade decorations. Now have sold about 100 tickets - was panicking last week that had not sold enough but am having a late flourish in sales. I'll be glad when it is over- i never want to see a heart again and if anyone wants to know any proice comparisons on coke etc then i am the woman to ask ( morrisons is your best bet at the mo!!)


Am out tomorrow night and then also on Thurs and then off to Edinburgh on Fr - so it is truly all action - hope Af does not come as will not have the energy to deal with it .


----------



## Spuds

Spuds reporting  

First stab - no tears/tantrums - brave bird  

Love to all
xxxxx


----------



## AoC

Hello ladies.  

LV, I'm so, so sorry about your little kitty.    I know first hand how much that just sucks.      

Purps!!!  Woo Hoooo for your little bean.  

Popsi, I'm reading about your progress with a lump in my throat, and I'm very glad you got some rest, too!  Today.... well, what a day.  No words.  

Sammeee, oh love, I'm sorry.  Please be kind to yourself.      

I'm kind of lost about thread news... I know Veda needs a  , but also needs to test again!

AnnaSB wrestling the system? (my money's on Anna)  RC tired from work?  (hugs to you!)  Anne brave and moving forward with counselling?  (you ROCK!)

Sorry I've been scarce.  I'm now up to 15,000 words written since 1st Feb, on top of work.  So life is get up, catch up with e-mails, go to work, write over lunch break, come home, microwave something out the freezer, get writing, fall into bed.  I feel SO MUCH BETTER for writing again, though.    I think making stuff up gives my fretting-brain something to do...


----------



## Lilly7

Morning. x

Popsi and DH; Wooo Hoooo!!! In just a few hours your daughter will be home forever!!!     
Thinking of you this morning and hoping that the goodbye with her foster carers isn't too hard.  

Hi AOC. Nice too see you. I'm glad the writings going well.  

Hi and love to everyone else. x

More from me later. x


----------



## H&amp;P

Jersey - well done on stabbing    

tropi -    

Veda - still   for you have you tested again   

AOC - well done on your writing

Popsi - OMG you bring her home for ever today, how amazing must that be, I bet there will be lots of tears from you and from the foster carers (will they keep in touch?)

morning all


----------



## Malini

Morning all,

Popsi and dh  - so, so wonderful.  TODAY is your special day.  Here's to many, many more.

Purple - Wonderful news.

Spuds - Good woman.  I was a petulant brat on my first night of stims.  Impressed.

LV - Still feeling for you.   

AOC - That's a lot of words.  Impressed again.  I like the full steam approach to distracting my chattering mind too, 

Driver - It makes such a difference to be empowered by a clinic like that.  Well done you for not being disheartened by Care.  

Tropi - Had the stitch and felt like AF was imminent (still do!).  Your disco sounds great.  Hope your busy time makes waiting easier.

Veda - for you    

Nicki - Thank you.

Anne - Some family members and friends define close as being up to speed on what's going on in a person's life instead of being there for whatever and whenever they are needed, and having the discretion to know when space is vital.  Counselling, IF - all of this - is so personal and you don't owe anyone an explanation.  For the moment, I imagine you are trying to muddle it all through in your own heart and mind so there isn't much to talk about.  Like you said, she probably wants the gossip but truthfully her response should have been, 'Oh my I can't believe she is going to counselling and I haven't even thought to check in and ask how she is doing, what kind of friend am I.' 

Morning Leola and everyone else.  More later,
M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  ,

me again  

Pops- Sooooooooooo happy for you, have posted on diary thread hun    

Thanks Kate  

mal- you ok lovely?  

AOC- well done love     

Veda-  

AM- brillaint hun, when you off to Cyprus?  

Donks- I am so sorry, I meant to post to say how sorry I was about Molly   , hope you're ok hun?  

Love to Everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

Morning all...

Pops - wooo hoooo!!! Tis the start of your life with your little lady.  I'm bubbling over with excitemtn for you!

XX


----------



## Little Me

hi laura- chippies ok?


----------



## SiobhanG

Sammee – Just thought I’d say I am also on DHEA and have been taking it for 5 weeks. I haven’t noticed any side effects at all – even though I was waiting to grow a beard and go bald! Don’t know whether it will work or not, but one encouraging thing is, I mentioned to my consultant at the Lister (Dr Yau Thum) that I was on it and whether he had seen anybody get good results from it – he said 7 of his patients had taken it and 3 of them yielded on average 2 extra eggs - (of course he said this could be a coincidence). I’ve also seen 3 consultants in the last 2 months and they have all recommended taking it.

Driver 225 – did you request the tandem cycle with Jinemed? – When I mentioned to Dr Munip about the tandem, he suggested I try myself first. (Although I did only mention the tandem at the end of the conversation) Also I think we will be on the same cycle (Letrazole) - I will be taking Menopor which I think is the same as Merional. However I am slightly worried as I have been reading (internet has so much to answer for!) that some clinics don’t use Menopor because it has too much LH in it (as does Femera) and prefer to use Gonal f instead. I know that a couple of ladies here were on a mix of Gonal f/Menopur when cycling with Jinemed. I am going to email the clinic and ask if I could try this instead – I have had a better response using Gonal F (although it was a year ago!) If I hear anything back I can let you know. Are you going to do half your treatment here and half in Turkey?


----------



## laurab

Letrozole cycle rocks in my opinion!!  

Morning Anne. Yeah they fine, had a bit of a day with them yest with their jabs but seem ok this morning. E and C asleep but Bethy is standing up throwig teds out of the cot still! If she doesn't have a morning nap my plans for the day will be boggered up!   I found counselling really helped me.  A place to say what you feel without worrying about hurting others feelngs.


----------



## wishy-washy

Hello all, 

Just a quick catch up: 

Purps – So excited for you that your scan went well. I hope you can relax a little more now but know that’s probably impossible after the journey you have had to get here. 

Sammee - So sorry that it didn’t work    

Tropi – You’re going to a school Disco??   Aren’t we a little old to be going to school discos?     All that organising sounds stressful. Have you watched The Inbetweeners? I thought it was brilliant and very funny.  One of the episodes is based on a school disco. Watch out for love struck teenagers with a crush on their teacher!  

Have fun in Edinburgh, I’m off up there at the end of the month for a hen do, worrying about having to drink as I have got out of the habit of drinking.  

I hope the stitch feeling is a good sign as Malini says.   

Jerseyspud – Well done on the bravery front with the injections. I was a nightmare last time. I let DH know exactly how much I hated it. I probably should have kept the tears in though as I think I have put DH off having another attempt. 

Anne – Glad you have found a councillor I hope it helps. I can’t believe your SIL  . I have a friend like that, before I meet up with her I tell myself I’m not going to say anything   but she always makes me confess. I wish I’d never said anything in the first place now. Anyway I’ve just found out that my MIL is telling her MIL all about my treatment when they bump into each other in town,   so I probably don’t need to tell her anything anymore as she already knows. And that’s after I specifically told MIL not to tell anyone about us having IVF    . 

LV – So sorry to hear about your kitten, so so sad.  

Veda – I’ve got everything crossed for you.    

Popsi – Today’s the day. Have the most wonderful day today and forever. 

Laura – Hope the triplets are ok today after their jabs. 

Hello to everyone else. 

AFM - I’m going for my first ever acupuncture session on Monday  . And it looks like I might have to wait a bit for my laparoscopy as I have to go back to my GP and get them to refer me again.   Consultant said he had space to do the op in Feb but it turns out “the computer system has changed” so I can’t just get put on my consultants operating list, I have to go back to the beginning and start again, which took months last time!

Opps not so quick after all.


----------



## fluffy jumper

afternoon. I am running the shop today so have had more time to read your posts.

LV, I am so sorry to hear about your little cat  

purple, wonderful news about your scan.  How long do you think you will be able to relax for now?  It won't be that long until your next one.

Samee   a BFN is so hard to take, be kind to yourself.

Katie Cluck.  I don't want to give you something else to worry about but thought I should say, the Dr I saw about my potential immune problems said that 5mg wouldn't make a difference if you do have problems. I took 5mg on my last cycle with CRM but this other Dr who I can't name or it will just get deleted said had I seen him before my CRM cycle he woudl have put me on 25mg from the donors EC as a precaution rather than 5mg.

Jersey, I hope all your jabs go OK.  I'm sure they will all go as smoothly as the first.

Anne.  Tell you SIL that you are having to go for counceling because of her attitude towards you.  Silly C*w.  I can't count the amount of people who seem to think that everything in life revolves around them.

Malini.  I hope you are managing to keep your PMA going.  When is your 7 wk scan?  

AnnaofC. I'm glad the writing is going well and it is taking your mind off things,

Tropi.  2ww will soon be over, I am glad you are keeping busy.  

Veda   that you just tested too early.  On one of my cycles I got BFN on OTD but BFP two days later so timing is everything

Laura, glad the chips are recovered from their jabs

Driver.  Are you going to go wth a jinny cycle then?

Siobhan, encouraging that more Dr's are positive about DHEA. I am on it, although I keep forgetting to take it and have had no side effects.

Popsi.  Today is the first day of the rest of your lives.  You are going to be such a fantastic Mum


----------



## Little Me

Hi Wishy, thanks   

Tracey- she is a kno b at times.  
Lovley to see you   

well, I've just nearly ended up tears in the office as I was asking when was ok to take time off in June for my donor TX -as I cant go before then with one thing and another.
I just got overwhelmed I guess and said I was struggling a bit so I just popped out of the office to get some air.
Considering she wanted to know about my counselling - she hasn't even asked if I'm ok.
Can't be that f'ing bothered can she?

anyway, my lovely brother msnd me then from his desk to mine to give me his honest advice on DE, and I feel sooo much better- hearing advice from someone outside I guess.
He's worried too (as is Jason about me having dual cycle in case things go bad again..and the stress and upset on my bod then accepting the back up donor)
I think they are both right girls , think straight to DE is the plan, feel so muc h better for chatting to bro


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> well, I've just nearly ended up tears in the office as I was asking when was ok to take time off in June for my donor TX -


 , there would be nothing wrong if you had ended up in tears , I think sometimes we try to hide how much this process upsets us physically and emotionally and by doing that the people that know we are cycling then don't understand how hard the whole process is (not sure if that even makes sense)


----------



## Little Me

AM- think it makes sense yes  

I defo wasn't looking for sympathy from her, but , I would never ever see someone clearly upset and not even check if they were ok, give a hug etc etc

xx


----------



## Sammeee

Hiya everyone.....

Anne G...   .... its nice that you are able to talk to your bro though... thats so valuable, and must be very comforting that you have hinm to talk with x

Siobhan and Kitty.... I think im going to order some DHEA and try 25mg a day.... and   i it helps my eggies and i manage to get a natural bfp from it,.... not sure i can actually face up 2 a 4th cycle, and more so doubt my hubby can. I'm figuring it cant hurt to try it eh!!....
I will be interested to see how you both get on with it also!!... X

Driver... how fab that you are getting such a positive and helpfull response from the Jinny.... are you going to cycle there??.. Good Luck whatever X..o h think someone mentioned about menopur and gonal f.... well i did my 1st 2 cycles on menopur... got 3eggs and 2 eggs...... i judt did my last cycle on gonal f and got 4 eggs that all fertilised... obviously the outcome was still poo though but just thought i would mention it!1..

TraceyM...  Another Lady on DHEA.... how are you finding it and how much are u taking!!..

Wishywashy.... Ive had accu in the past, i found it very relaxing.... enjoy x

Laurab.... Ah bless ur little ones.... jabs are tough x

Poipsi to evveryone else....XXX 

As for me... im having the worst AF of my life..... dunno if its coz of the clexane or what but im flooding like niagra falls and in quite a lot of pain, especially in left ovvary area... in fact was that bad in night i was dreaming i was in labour.... hope it soon wears off.... i nknow after a failed cycle the af is bad, biut this is hell...


Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## fluffy jumper

Samee, I would ring your GP.  My AF's after failed cycle,or even after early MC weren't that much worse then normal AF.  I have never taken clexane though so that might be something to do with it.

I am taking 75 mg of DHEA a day (although I do forget some days) and no symptoms.  I have only been back on it for about a month though.


----------



## Little Me

Sammee-   , yes, I agree with Tracey, give him a call to be sure
xx

Hi Tracey xxxx


----------



## purple72

Sammee hunny that must be awful sweetie, as others have said speak to your GP   

Anne sweetie know if we noticed you upset we'd comfort you in a heartbeat, she's just spiteful, how on earth did she end up with your lovely Bro? Glad he's there for you   

Tracey hunny how long till Africa? sorry about your hamster     

Love to everyone else

Sxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- F knows what her sh!t is but know [email protected] to her    
I've got you lot


----------



## purple72

You sure have sweetie, hook line and sinker xxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

anne ... you will always have us darling xx

love to you all ... i have just had the baby casting frame delivered.. i am assuming its come from you special ladies... again its FANTASTIC !! ... we are going to have lots of fun with that and it will look beautiful on her bedroom wall xxxx

right she is sleeping now so i am going to have a breather xx


----------



## Little Me




----------



## H&amp;P

popsi said:


> i have just had the baby casting frame delivered.. i am assuming its come from you special ladies... again its FANTASTIC !!


 and that was one of the ones where there was meant to be a message from us with it , 2 parcels left to arrive  1 from Pink Lining and 1 from Blooming Marvelous


----------



## fluffy jumper

Purps
I go to Africa on 27th for a week.  I am really nervous.  I am training (with others) on a new web based system.  I have never been to Africa, never trained anyone and I don't know what to wear!  This project I am managing has to be a success and I am a bit out on a limb really.  I'm sure it will be fine but there is not one aspect I am not worried about.

Incase anyone is wondering what happened to my hamster, when I cleaned the two hamsters out at the weekend I discovered one had eaten most of his friend.  I am going to ask the pet shop whether it is likely that he killed his friend or that he died naturally and then he ate him.  I wasn't particularly attached to them  (and luckily Max seemed to accept it, although I just said Luke was old and he died).
They were russian hamsters which are meant to live together.  Laura thinks maybe they gave us two of different sexes rather than same sex as they are meant to be.

Purps. I didn't read back far enough to find out what happened with your midwife apt?


----------



## Han72

Ewwww Tracey!      Good luck for the trip to Africa hon, which country are you going to?

Hey Anne     honey don't stress about SIL, clearly she has issues, but it's her problem, not yours and you KNOW you got us!     

Hey Purps - how's it going chica ?  Glad all looked good on the scan with your ickle dancing bubba! 

Pops - wow hon, your posts never fail to bring a mile to my face 

Sammee -  my AF's following a BFN are always horrendous  It MUST be the clexane...  Hope it calms down soon chick   Was it you asking about DHEA? I've been on it for around 6 weeks or so (when I remember to take it that is!) and had my day 2 bloods done the other day. Apart from what might be slightly raised E2, everything else seems normal so far (although still waiting for testosterone result)

Wishy-washy - BUMMOCKS    I'd kick up a stink about that if I were you, it's not your fault they don't know how to work their "new" computer system, if you were near the top of the list before hand then they should be putting you right back there, not making you start all over again!  Good luck lovey 

Hey Malini -  give that tummy a rub from me 

Hi Laura - hope that little minx had her morning nap in the end! Gawd it must be a nightmare trying to get organised with the 3 of them! I'm in awe that you haven't completely lost the plot! 

Hey Driver - how are ya hon?

Mash - congrats on doing the jab hon! I still get the shakes when I do the first one, even after all these attempts!

Love and hugs to all!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Nix.  I am going to Benin in West Africa


----------



## Han72

ooh that's one of the French bits innit? Why Benin


----------



## fluffy jumper

Yes, everyone speaks French (except for me!), my friend is going to lend me some french CD's so I don't look a complete prat.  right now I can't even do basic school girl french and I want to at least be polite.  The good thing about the trip is that we are based in the capital Cotonou which is on the beach, the bad news is we won't get time to go to the beach!  The two countries we are piloting the project in are Togo and Benin.  There are internal reasons why these two rather than the other African countries we work in.


----------



## Han72

Gawd, how exciting!  Can I come along and be your translator?  I'll do it for free, I don't mind, honest!  Can I be really nosy and ask more about the project?  Sorry if you've already said but I have a rubbish memory as well as being terribly nosy!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tropifruits- good luck with the disco! When is your OTD  

Spuds - happy jabbing! 

Laura - hope the chippers are ok 

Popsi - Your Princess stays home with you forever now, right?  

Anne - sounds like the right decision for you  

Purps - fab news re the scan..hopefully you are starting to relax! 

Driver - you will be in great hands! Are you going to check immunes out before hand?

Malini - how are you hun? 

Hiya Nix, Tracey, Sammee, Siobhan,  Wishy washy et all  

AFM - day 9 scan today. Lining still 8mm, Just two follies on the left (10 mm + 11m), 4 on the right (17mm, 16mm, 16mm, 7mm) Nurse thinks only the three on the right are viable..but I am praying the two on the left catch up. What do you think? They want me to reduce menapur to 4 amps (a 1st for me!), rescan Friday with egg collection probably happening on Monday. E2 on Monday had shot up to 1500 so its probably double to triple that today. BUT I am nervous, last time I had 8 follies, high e2 but produced 2 poor quality eggs with no et. 
Trying to be positive...the fact things have grown so quickly and I will be ready for ec on Monday with everyone else (as opposed to lagging several days behind) has to be a good thing? 
Good news is this nurse was very chilled and gave me a prescription for the additional celexane I need (phew). The 3 month nhs prepay card I bought has already paid for itself! 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Anna - Sounding good hun


----------



## H&amp;P

sobroody1 said:


> Driver - you will be in great hands! Are you going to check immunes out before hand?


if you'd asked that this morning I'd have said yes but Care have peed me off again today by refusing to do scans and blood tests for 1 week if we decide to start our Jinny cycle over here (you'd think they would want the moeny it's not exactly a long procedue is it, scan count maybe 2 follicles and draw one vial of blood ...... so DH and I are gonna chat tonight and maybe cancel our Monday appointment, do Cyprus (maybe April) and then if that doesn't work go to London for Immune testing........ 

Anna - sounds good to me      for your final scan on Friday


----------



## Little Me

GOOD Luck AM chatting with hubs , WTF are Care playing at  
I had my bloods and scans done for £22.00 all in last yr at Coventry - I know one of the hospitals in Leicester also did them - but bit far from you I guess


----------



## Han72

Jeez, Care certainly aren't living up to their name are they       to you Drives, hopefully you guys will find a way around it and then when you're preg you can walk into care and give them a huge [email protected] YOU from all of us!!!

Dinna - sounds great lovey      Keep that tum warm missus!     

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - are there no other hospitals you could try locally for scans/bloods? 

Nix - the office is roasting! Good for the tum hopefully!


----------



## laurab

How old were they tracey?  I had those little ones and one died the other just walked over it to get to the food bowl! Think mine were about 3 when they popped it, they all doddery and old. i can't rememmber what the shop told me.  Maybe they were just kept in single sex because of breeding... and they eat there babie oh I can't remember.  

Nix - Who siad I haven't gone nuts?  

Pops - She home?  

SB - Mine follies always grow really quickly, think its the combo of high dose and only few follies.  Looking good.  

Driver - Youknowwhat I think of CARE.  

I better go... chippers being naughty withthere naps again!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I'm glad I'm not stimming, it is bloody freezing in the shop.

Annasb.  I think things sound promising for you. 

Driver, I can't believe CARE won't scan you.  As others have said, it might be worth trying other local hospitals

Nix, the project is secret at the moment, we don't want someone else to copy us.  I will tell you all about it in March when we launch it.  I would love you to be my translator, unfortunately they are supplying one from the loca office.  I am travelling with 3 men, none of whom i know and I have nothing in common with any of them.  Should I start watching footie and reading Nick Hornby books?  Maybe RH can help with some conversation topics.

We only got them about 6 months ago and they were babies then, they have cuddled up together every day for the last six months so I don't know what made anakin turn bad.


----------



## SiobhanG

Sammee

Thought I’d let you know, my AF after last cycle was really awful as well. It was so heavy, I had to use towels and tampons (the super plus extra ones as well!) And I was in a lot of pain.
The recomended dose for DHEA is 75mg a day. Also it may be worth your while getting your testosterone checked by your GP before you start taking it.


----------



## laurab

Anakin 'turn bad'!! As you say maybe he died and the other ate him then after.  When did you see him last? Do you check them everyday or could he have been dead a few days.  Maybe its a hygiene thing... don't want a dead body in there bedroom type thing.  

God I'm tired. Dunno why the chippers have slept well last few nights.  Maybe still recovering from the rum on Sunday!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I think I saw him about 2 days before.  

I used to find I was often more tired after I had managed a decent nights sleep - very odd!  Or maybe your body is just recovering from your Sunday rum binge


----------



## Han72

laurab said:


> Anakin 'turn bad'!! As you say maybe he died and the other ate him then after. When did you see him last? Do you check them everyday or could he have been dead a few days. Maybe its a hygiene thing... don't want a dead body in there bedroom type thing.


   Murder, she wrote! Sorry I must be a sick puppy but that made me    Hygiene thing   

Tracey - maybe it was the funny name? Whaddidja call the other one? Obi-Wan Kenobi? Oh this gets better and better, Anakin has gone over to the *DARK SIIIIDE* Ok sorry, I'll shurrup now....

Re conversation topics, they're blokes... Football, sex and more football should just about cover it 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Thanks girls, I have an email into the hospital in Leeds where I had TX to see if they will do them so will wait and see what they have to say on the subject  otherwise I'm a bit stumped...... 



Nixf01 said:


> when you're preg you can walk into care and give them a huge [email protected] YOU from all of us!!!


 I've already agreed with laura I'm gonna take the chippers with me when I go


----------



## Han72

YEAH!!!


----------



## Sammeee

Driver... which Care have you been in correspondance with??... Ive gotta say i was less than pleased this tx (with care) especially as they anaethistist was trying to get the canula in and started injsecting the drowsy stuff, then the embryologist said my 2 remaining embies were as good as poo.... i feel they should have at least came to see myself and my husband together in our room and not myself in the theatre part... whilst im hooked up... i couldnt really ask my questions and tbh the whole situation was terrible.... I have sedations for transfers to make me relaxed and calm... beleive me it was far from a calming experience this time... that said, the nurses have all been wonderful there... and no doubt i will have further good or bad opinions after i attend my reveiw...

Nix, SB.... glad (sorry) its not just me having a terrible AF after the bfn... i was going to call Care up but it seems to be easing slightly so im hoping it will carry on easing!..

Testesterone levels.... I was going to ask if i needed any tests b4 starting dhea.... wont my GP think it odd if i ask her to be checked for bloke hormones??...


Luv Sammeee X


----------



## fluffy jumper

Nix. I had better not talk to them about sex.  They are all younger than me and they might report me to my boss for sexually harassing minors  

The deceased was Luke Skywalker.  As you can guess, Max named them

Driver I hope your hospital in leeds are more forthcoming

Samee. I don't know whether GP will check your testosterone. Years ago I asked for mine to be checked as I had no sex drive and he said it probably wasn't the reason and didn't do the test. I still have no sex drive


----------



## Han72

traceymohair said:


> Nix. I had better not talk to them about sex. They are all younger than me and they might report me to my boss for sexually harassing minors


Oh well in that case I'd talk about sex the whole time just to watch them squirm   

Sammee I got my gynie to send me for the testosterone test as he prescribed the DHEA, just got my numbers back and apparently I'm still female so it's all good  I'd have been surprised to get any other result seeing as my (.)(.) still haven't shrunk back to their normal fried egg size following the last tx. I've put on about half a stone but it seems like a large part of that has gone straight on my bazookas and the rest on my backside so DH thinks all his Christmases have come at once    

xxx


----------



## veda

hi everyone  

well im out too! otd today and test neg along with the beginnings of a/f. tmi alert ahead the blood is blackish!? not heavy yet but just know its going to be a beatch of a one!
im sad but ok as i had expected it. i felt totally different this time as first time had loads of crampy pulling uterus pains before my m/c. none this time. comiserated with lots of lovely caffiene today. 

on the plus side i went wedding dress shopping and found a lovely one. i felt so bridey flouncing around the shop and felt very princess like. it made me feel better. i think il try some others before i buy it tho but its completely different to what i thought i would pick.

sammee i am interested too in the dhea stuff and did read a little about it before ivf. i did not read the side efects tho. does it improve your chances of pregnancy naturally as iv never had one of these. does it make you put on weight? what bloods do you need?

i havent read back so not sure whats been happening but     to the pupo girls. cmon at least one of us has to succeed its in the statistics!! im hoping you girls do it.

purple so happy your scan went well. see i told you it would be fine! now you just have to decide on the screening tests then all the fun stuff starts! enjoy!

v
x


----------



## Malini

Veda, I am sorry.    Well done you for trying on dresses, and making yourself caffeine treats.  Thinking about you,

Malini xx


----------



## Sammeee

Veda...     ... it sucks doesnt it!!... TMI.. the black stuff.. well mine started like that, dunno what it is!!.. Least we can console ourselves with a few "naughties" but it doesnt take the pain away really does it!!..
Im not sure if dhea helps you naturally but im guessing my eggs must be pretty past there sell by date, if after fertilisation they cant be bothered to grow too much so figured the dhea may help.... even with trying naturally, though i will still be praying on a miracle... only 1 tube and that is partially blocked.. however my LO is a result of that 1 so technically it could happen, if my eggs are up 2 it!!..
I did read that it can control your weight and can be anti-ageing... (Yee Haaa ) in fact sure a lady on here said since taking it she was a bit off her food, hungry  but not really fancying anything...
   again Veda... Glad you found a gorgeous wedding dress, now you need to indulge in some naughty vino and choccys... XX


----------



## purple72

Oh Veda hunny so sorry about the BFN! I wish i had words, but in there place please accept some cyber      . So glad you could go dress shopping today though!! so lovely to feel like a princess!! The one you choose is never what you'd think! But they look so different on?? 

Nix so lovely to have you back sweetie, love your comments   when are you cycling next?

Tracey you'll be fine sweetie, we've met you and they will love having an experienced lady with them.... if it helps egypt won the african nations cup recently (africa's version of euro football comp)  If not just talk to them about the mating rituals of hamsters    you'll have a great time m'dear will be thinking of you!

Driver love the idea of taking the chippers in to Care!!!    some clinics are just ar$e's!!!

Sammee if I'm not mistaken I think LJ and Pixie did in over the internet (testosterone checking that is )

Laura you are such a font of knowledge on all things!!    hope you feel less tired soon? how's work going and college?

Anna, sausage, Mal, Anne, siobhan, spuds, wishy and everyone else   

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Veda - I am so sorry hun        Glad wedding dress trying on was a real tonic. I NEVER tire of wedding talk..just so you now!


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda         so sorry lovely, but massive respect that you have been looking at wedding dresses     

Love to everyone       

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

Tracey - Yeah I think your right, I've had 2, 7 hour kips in a row... my body must be in shock!

Nix - I just read back and yeah that sounds daft!! I do love Murder she wrote type programmes though..... oh what I'd do for a lay on the sofa and back to back murder she wrote and diagnosis murder!! Oh those where the days!

Purps - Yeah really enjoying work, the day goes by so quick.  Tim enjoys his day with the Chippers too so all working out well.  College... wel I don't dothe homework, just no time, explained to the teacher, he fine, i may not pas the course but sure i woul have learnt something.

Veda - So sorry my lovely.  I took DHEA, no side effects apart from one hair on chin.  Oh and 3 babies!    I didn't have my teterone checked but only took 50mg as was 32 at the time.

Just eaten a mint aero. yum


----------



## veda

ah girls you overwhelm me with your hugs.  

yes am now going to focus on wedding to get my mind off ttc. australia here we come!
sammee have no idea what that stuff is but yuck! glad its started when im off work tho as barely time for a pee at work never mind knicker 

i dont know how you all cycle so much. how do you afford it all. its so expensive and one part of me thinks borrow the money and worry about debt later but the other half thinks it may not work and im not getting any younger. of 14 eggs only 3 fertilised with icsi so i think donor ivf would be next. the money thing is the worry tho.

popsi have you your princess home yet? where do you start the adoption thing?

v
x


----------



## Sammeee

OMG....   My Best Friend (who ive known since 11) has teexed me to say sorry about our ivf failing again and that she knows how i feel, and how it upset her every time she got AF when she was ttc(nat) her son and it took her almost a year.... AAAAgggghhhhhh    ... Im sorry im just so %$***$*%*%*%***%.... Im sure you all understand why.... im sorry but to me ttc and getting your period, yes is very upsetting, ive had this many many many times, however, going through an ivf cycle and getting a bfn and your AF is so so so on another level... 

Sorry rant over.. but infuriated!!..


----------



## Kittycat104

Veda - so sorry it didn't work out for you this cycle.  You sound like you are picking yourself up and dusting yourself down though.  I agree the financial side of all this just adds to the stress.  I don't know how you cope being a midwife - that sounds like punishment for anyone with IF

Laura and Nix  - interested in the DHEA if this cycle doesn't work out.  Why do you have to have your testosterone tested?  Should I see my GP before starting it?  (Particularly like the extra bonus of weight loss - can;t stop consoling myself with food this cycle and can't actually fit my jeans on anymore)

Driver - how mean are CARE?  Is there anywhere else you could go?  

Anna - follies sounding good - well done you!

Popsi - hope you had a fabulous day today!

Hello to everyone else xx

AFM - have officially started to get VERY fed up of 2ww now.  My aura of calm patience has gone.  Had lots of twinges yesterday but back to normal today except boobs feel like huge balloons, but blaming that on the cyclogest.  

Did anyone watch the C4 programme about the maternity ward last night?  It made me cry - I shouldn't put myself through it really.  How useless were the men though?

Louise x


----------



## Ourturn

Sammee - a friend said something similar to me one     Its just does not compare. 

Veda - Are you getting married in Oz? We went there for our main honeymoon..amazing! (Started in Malaysia then Sydney, Port Douglas and Daintree) I forgot you were a MW...that must be so hard   The fact you produce so many eggs is interesting. Any chance you could be slighly polycystic? My understanding is that ladies with pcos produce lots of eggs but have a low fert rate? Maybe you need to be on a lower dose of stimms, produce less eggs but of better quality? In your shoes I would not move onto de just yet. 
Re cost...we have yet to pay for ivf. We get 2 free tries with our pct, because my 2nd ivf did not get to ec, they classed it as abandoned and gave me a free try. However this time we have had immune tests and treatment which has been very pricey. If we have to do another ivf it will cost double the usual amount due the immune tx we need.

Louise - cyclogest do not give me sore (.)(.) so I am hopefull!     

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Veda - Sorry to read of your result but think wedding prep is the perfect tonic! I'm doing the same thing, our wedding day is 29th May - when are you tying the knot?

Tracey - one of my hamsters when I was little started to eat itself! I think they must just be odd ickle creatures.

AnnaSB - Nice crop there lady! Hope the protein and warm tummy brings out those tiddlers.  

Goodness that really is a poor attempt at personals, sorry girls but my head seems to have blanked. Lots of love to you all.

Tuppence cat is much more herself today, she's been quite mentalist to be honest which is far more her! We have a lady from the rescue centre coming round on Saturday to check the house is fine.

I hand my notice in on Monday - hoo-bloody-ray! I've ordered my books and bought 3 pairs of shoes in the Jones sale today as I decided I *needed *some college shoes. (As if! but who cares?)

Thanks again for all your kind messages over the past few days, you're all rather fantabulous

LadyV xx


----------



## veda

Sobroody1 getting married byron bay. We met traveling in sydney but looovved byron so having a sunset wedding on beach. We have hired a lovely big house so our families can stay during the week. Wedding is on the friday 18th feb nxt year. Iv been back to oz since and love it. Considering a move there

ladyverte. It is wonderful to concentrate on wedding. I love the anticipation and have waited 8 years for the proposal so am v excited. Yours is so soon where u going on honeymoon? Wer thinking langkawi. 

Can the dhea get u pregnant naturally or is it 4 ivf?

V
x


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Veda       sweetheart

Sorry ladies i am pooped yet again, i have not stopped since i got home.  Loaded washing machine set dishwasher off done ironing done accounts printed leaflets off for scott to deliver tomorrow there seems to be no bloody end to it.


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - sorry I missed you earlier - glad the writing is going well!  

Veda - we spent 5 days in Langkawi...I loved it! Will dig out the name of the hotel if you like. Its worth spending a night at the Shangrila in Kuala Lumper (sp?) too incredible yet very cheap! 

Ladyv - well done on handing in your notice! Your wedding is so soon!

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104

Veda - love that you are getting married in Byron Bay - went there on my travels round Australia years ago - slept on the beach so I could watch the sun rise,  it is one of my favourite places in the world

xx


----------



## LV.

Ooo I loved Byron, lovely spot. Is it Nimbin that's near to there and rather a little crazy? My friend almost got sucked in to a hippy commune of naked people round there I seem it recall!

For our honeymoon we're going to Tanzania. DP booked our internal flights today, yiipppeeee! Sunshine. I'm off to Sharm a month before the wedding with my besser mate  for a a girlie farewell to single life long weekend to drink cocktails by the pool and soak up some pre wedding rays. My dress has arrived and I have my first fitting next week, hen do is being organised, I've been E-baying like crazy - it's all ramping up!

xxx


----------



## Spuds

Veda        so sorry honey - words are always really difficult but huge respect to you - it must be so incredibly hard being a midwife love - and so rewarding xx - pleased you are looking at dresses and have to say I love Byron Bay - have not been for years but it truly is one of the worlds most magical places what a fantastic choice xxxxxx

LV - xxxx yeah I remember Nimbim too and far too many naked hippies - they nearly got my mate sucked in too !! - have to say I wasnt far behind - that place is like a magnet he he he xx

Nix xxxx - I love your commentary  - wish the treatment had put weight in the right places for me - unfortunatley it seems to have tripled me belly instead  

Sobroody - sounds really promising love - sending loads of     to you xxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Flippin computer wont let me blather on ......anyway 

Pops - today must have been the major WOW factor - thinking of you

Sausagio xxx well done on the writing sweetie xxx

Mal - I LOVE the expression 'petulant brat' and have decided to nick it   so amazingly descriptive and just how I felt on the sniffer 

Girls - thanks so much for all your encouragement on the jabbing front - going fine but GAGGING for a glass of wine already    woke up dreaming about non alcoholic lager !!??

Love to Laura,Purps, Louise, Mags, Wishy Washy, Tracey, Driver, RC, RH, KC, LV, Anne and all xxxxx

PS Anne your SIL needs a blinkin good   of a reality check how very dare she ! I suggest you stick with your bro honey - pleased your discussion went well xxxxxx

Driver Purps n Wishy Washy thank you for your msges xxxxxxxxx


Jabba the hut aka Spuds
xxxx


----------



## veda

Hi girls.

Yes iv been to nimbin too! No naked hippies but did enjoy the cakes!! Ha ha. I think its an australian right of passage to go there when ur traveling.
I loved byron and have been there a couple of times. My friend got married in hamilton island and the wedding was lovely so hoping to have as nice a day as hers.

Wish i was off to sharm for my pre hen do. Sounds fab. We looked at zanzibar too for honeymoon but think will just leave that 4 another hol later to look forward too.

V


----------



## purple72

Sorry but I'm giggling my head off hear at how many of us have enjoyed the craziness of Nimbin!! We are a funny lot. Love Byron bay too what a lovely place to wed!!!!!

Morning everyone

Hugs

Sxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Jerseyspuds - I am with you on the wine cravings.  I have been sniffing my DH's nice glass of wine every evening but its not quite the same.  Off to meet friends tonight in the pub and the non-alcoholic lager just doesn't match up to a nice crisp glass of white...


----------



## Little Me

Veda- Sorry hun    But, well done on the wedding frock- a very nice distraction    

sammee- WTF for you friend. Some people are clueless   

LV-  

Spuds- lots of luck hun for this go   

Have just asked SIL what;'s up? Said that I want the air to be cleared as we have to work together so could we sort it........long story, she apologised and said she sometimes feels unable to ask me stuff so it all comes out the wrong way ...and she doesn't want to pry so she asks bro things. I guess she may feel left out. Upshot is.air cleared, and everyone feels  better ( I know I'm snappy at times and not angel too)  

love to everyone


----------



## Ourturn

Veda - we stayed at the Andaman on Langkawi..saw lots of monkeys, even flying monkeys! Its set in rain forest right off a beautiful beach. Booked through trailfinders and got a free room upgrade. When we arrived they gave us a tea ceramony for newly weds. In the room orchids has been arranged in a heart shape on the bed, there was a small bottle of moet and a chocolate heart shape cake which said "Sweet Mamorys"   They has fabulous restaurants, including a Japanese and amazing thai place. We went for a special meal where we had our own waiter, table on the beach surrounded by tourches as the sun was setting...sigh! Even the menu had been personalised. You can go to the restaurant at the Datai next door. The Datai is pricey (even more so than the Andaman), but we were delighted with the Andaman and felt it had a friendlier feel. Wine over there costs a fortune, but we stuck to beer which was a better match for the local food anyway. 

Anne - glad air is cleared! 

Anna x


----------



## kitten77

sobroody - just wanted to say.....that sounds like pure bliss! what a wonderful memory you have.


----------



## H&amp;P

Oooh all this talk of weddings and honeymoons, wish we could do ours all over again, we got married in Cyprus (would be quite apt if our TX works that our baby would be conceived there as well )

Veda - , but what a fab way to take your mind off it for a while by going wedding dress shopping. I have a friend who is going wedding dress shopping on Saturday with another friend and she was saying she might leave her wedding ring at home so she can try on some dresses as well 

This joke gave me a giggle....and when i first started reading I was thinking why have they sent ME this 

The Baby Photographer 
The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, "Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon."

Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale.

"Good morning, Ma'am", he said, "I've come to..."

"Oh, no need to explain," Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, "I've been expecting you."

"Have you really?" said the photographer. "Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?"

"Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat "

After a moment she asked, blushing, "Well, where do we start?"

"Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there."

"Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!"

"Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results."

"My, that's a lot!" gasped Mrs. Smith.

"Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be in and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that."

"Don't I know it," said Mrs. Smith quietly.

The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. "This was done on the top of a bus," he said.

"Oh my God!" Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat.

"And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider her mother was so difficult to work with."

"She was difficult?" asked Mrs. Smith.

"Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look."

"Four and five deep?" said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement.

"Yes", the photographer replied. "And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in."

Mrs. Smith leaned forward. "Do you mean they actually chewed on your, um... equipment?"

"It's true, Ma'am, yes. Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away."

"Tripod?"

"Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too heavy to be held in the hand very long."

With that, Mrs. Smith fainted.


----------



## Sammeee

Hello everyone...

Still feeling weepy and down about the bfn... still not even otd till tomorrow... least the horrendous AF is easing up... do i still test tomorrow??... dont see the point really!... Not speaking to DH (great valentines we will be having..lol) asked what he would say if i said i wanted to try tx again (we had decided this was last go) and he completely bit my head off... saying no way are we going through that again etc etc.... wasting money, so im not speaking to him!!..

Driver... that jokes actually quite hilarious, i dont normally get them, but that one gave me a giggle...  ...

Veda.. Ah bless... so glad ur managing to get on with your wedding plans.... did'nt realise you are a MW.... gosh going through this with your profession must make it even harder, especially when you see some cases... hubby's friends wife is a MW so i know its not just about the delivering of babies and all the sugar and spice ... he tells some quite eye opening stories sometimes... though wether all true or not, coz he does like to tell a good story... Anyway hope ur keeping your pecker up, even though its hard!!  

Sobroody....  sending your follie crop loads and loads     

Anneg.... glad u cleared air with SIL.... whoever is right or wrong it ts still beats a bad atmosphere eh!!.. X

Hi to everyone else.... going to wrap hubbys valentines gifts up... though feel like sticking them up his jacksy at the mo....lol 

Love Sammeee XX


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Driver loved that joke hunny, first time i laughed properly in days     

Anne glad u and s-i-l have cleared the air, still think she's a cheeky bugger tho    

Sammeee dont know about testing hunny sorry   As for the valentines pressies are they sharp enough to cause pain    If so then yes defo up the jacksey  

Veda ooooo i love wedding dress shopping, i got mine from the first shop i visited, was about the 7th dress i tried on.  Only went to two shops in the end  once i saw that dress i knew it was mine   

Sobroody ur honeymoon sounds so romantic, im sooooooo jealous, scotts idea of romance..... well actually he has NO idea  

Hiya spuds have txt u today hunny, hope ur jabbing away like a good un    

Tracey thanx for the info on the pred, luckily my gp is very giving   and if i tell him stepan has recommended so and so for me he will just do me a private scrip    

LV glad the wedding plans are coming along ok, such bloody good fun aint it   

Purps hows ur relationship with the toilet now   has it calmed down      

Louise    and       for you hunny   

Well thats the best perso's i've managed this week so far  

I will try and keep up i promise


----------



## Züri

Sobroody we looked at the Datai and Andaman on Langkowi for our honeymoon too - infact in the end it was between the Datai and Pangkor Laut on the island of Pangkor Laut in Malaysia (www.pangkorlaut.com) we chose a week in Pangkor with 3 nights in KL and 6 nights in Kota Kinabalu in Borneo, trip of a life time and think going to SE Asia is perfect for honeymoons as they really do spoil you and know how to treat guests......ahhhhh in dream mode now, would love to go back just need another wedding and a wedding gift list to pay for it 

Anne also glad you have cleared the air with your s-i-l - never nice when there are hostilities

Sammee and Veda so sorry for you both  

Ooo and Happy Birthday to RC

xx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya zuri hows it goin hunny?    

All this talk of wedding and honeymoons i ight have to have a look at the wedding pics in abit, then again maybe not, im so much fatter now it would just p 1ss me off


----------



## purple72

Evening ladies, i've just woken after a 2 hour nap  

Hey KC sweetie, me and the toilet are not so close anymore thank heavens, still very nauseous but managing to keep things down, even managed chocolate this week   which is a blessing, I've missed my choc! 

All this talk of honeymoon makes me remember how magical ours was, we went to transylvannia and stayed with a Count on his Estate! so magical, can't wait till we can take our child there to experience such wonder!!

Sammee hunny, as cruel as it seems clinics like you to test on OTD. Hopefully things with DH will settle soon, Men just handle things very differently, maybe he just needs time to process what's happening.   

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Züri

wow what a honeymoon Purps! are the pics on your ******** page? would love to see

Kate I am doing good ta how are you?


----------



## purple72

Yes hun pics on ******** 

When do you start hunny?

xxxx


----------



## Donkey

Girls I can't believe so many of us have been to the same places  

I recomend the Shangri La in Singapore, the Mandarin Oriental in KL and I had a week each at Datai and Pankor Laut and both are fabulous.

Veda I hope this gives you some ideas, so sorry about your bfn   and glad you enjoyed the wedding dress shopping.

Anne good to hear you've sorted things out with SIL  

Hope you are all well, I'm pooped it was parents evenign last night and I was at school until 9.30  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## AoC

It's another world....    we camped in Shropshire for our honeymoon....


----------



## shortie66

Aofc bahamas for ours     Since then tho we have been to butlins and blackpool    

Zuri im fine ta hun   knackered most of the time at the mo tho


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH  

Mac - thank you very much      

AOC   - we honeymooned in Deeside and stayed in a family cottage. We drove up the 8 hours on the Sunday and then had the worst fish and chips I have ever had      Fortunately it got better after that  

Katie - are you allowing yourself to get a bit excited now or are you still bricking it?   

Donkey - only one day til half term - hurrah   

Purple - I think naps are par for the course now  

Zuri - thanks lovely   although I think I need to start going backwards now.

Sammee and Veda      

Driver       

AnnaSB         for those follies

      for Spuds the Sniffer  

Anne   - not long til Prague now 

Popsi - what's it like being a Mummy?   

       for Tropi and Louise.

      to Malini, Nix, LV, Mir, Laura, Steph, Tracey, Heaps, Wishy, Mag, Nicki, Beachy, Fishy, Leola, Siobhan and Kitten


       to everyone - sorry if I have missed you but I do love you all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

in bed sick ladies!
Got back from athens x 2nd trip, went to work today felt grim, had acu, crawled home, crawled to bed,   (vomiting, the runs, achy limbs)    xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag - have some get well hugs


----------



## Züri

Donkey I stayed in the Mandarin Oriental in KL too! sounds like we had similar honeymoons although how the hell did you fit in Singapore, KL, Datai and Pangkor Laut? did you stay in the spa village on pangkor? we were upgraded on arrival, very nice 

I am longing for an escape holiday now with all this talk

Purps I'll go and check your pics out

I have started the pill already and have my down reg injection on Tuesday! all go it seems

RC I think it should be mandatory for birthdays to reach a level and then go back down again 

Mags hope you feel better soon x

Kate weird I am knackered too at the moment, not sure if its the pill as i was never able to take the pill, made me sick and I am feeling pretty sh!t if I am honest, can't keep eyes open on an evening! not long before you are starting?! when do you take the pill?

Just wanted to also send a hug to Ally I am reading between the lines on ** but I am assuming she has lost a close friend - I am so sorry if you have I really do understand how you must be feeling - bug hugs for you  

Popsi how's motherhood treating you? I can't wait to see some ** pics  and a name of course. Hope you are all having an amazing time xx


----------



## popsi

Hiya girls

sorry [email protected] poster at the moment.. have not got a minute lol.. she is a little monkey and into everything but so fantastic too... and last night she slept from 8.45pm to 8.30am... woke twice as she had lost her dummy but was back sleeping within 5 mins.. we are being spoilt at the moment i think lol... 

not going to attempt personals as i know i will miss something out and then feel  

right off out today to visit my work and do a bit of shopping for her birthday next week 

sorry ladies i cant see me posting ** pics until we have been to court which will be much later in the year.. have to be careful etc xxxx

love you all have a good day ... at least its Friday xxx


----------



## kitten77

Hi everyone, ITS FRIDAY!!!! woohoo. 

popsi - loving the fact she is in to everything, how amazing for you. and a birthday too!!! she will be one little spoilt girl!!! 

ALl this talk of amazing honeymoons!!!!!! we could hardly afford our wedding let alone a trip of a lifetime! JEALOUS   as for the pics would love to see them but dont even know your names so cant look on **! hahaah.

Purple - transylvannia - utterly amazing, how did you find that? what did you do there? thats right up my street! 

Zuri - hope your feeling better soon  

 to everyone - im pretty rubbish at personals, dont know how you do it!


----------



## Ceri.

New home ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227892.msg3582752#msg3582752


----------

